# Double Trouble! Expectant Twin Mums - Spring 2012



## mrsbeanbump

Bringing over from Multiples section. Anyone expecting twins Spring 2012 pls feel free to join, the more the merrier! It was a bit of shock for me to find out we were expecting twins so it would be lovely to share the journey with others, hopefully through to how we are all managing with our hands full in 6 months time or so!!

Well I'm Liz, due May 24
I'm 29 and this will be baby 2 & 3 for us! 
From East Midlands

How is everyone feeling today?
xx


----------



## zephyr

Yay! A new group :D Hopefully everyone jumps over to this one, will be good to keep in touch with people who are going through the same things round the same time.

I am feeling okay today actually which is a change from normal. I have plans on sorting through stuff in my house trying to rearrange and make space just took a break to sit down and eat some dahl yum.

Later if the weather holds out I'm gunna try and get into the gardening though that all depends on how I feel. The days start out great but by mid afternoon I am too sore to move usually :p

What about everyone else?


----------



## Minivan

thanks for making the group Liz!

I was just realising yesterday that the nausea has actually reduced alot. The fatigue still hits me everyday, and I don't think that will go away. I'm not too sore yet, but I am having a hard time sleeping at night, for sure. I stay home with my youngest who is 2 1/2 so I have noticed that I am already slowing down following her around... :) 

We are hoping to go swimming today! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - sorry you are having a hard time sleeping. I am going to get a maternity pillow tomorrow and see if that helps my sleeping, will let you know how it goes.

Yesterday I barely got anything done and definitely didn't get any gardening done haha. I started feeling very ill, had an up chuck and then for the first time in a while got really exhausted and fell asleep on the couch.

I am hoping today is a more productive day and am really hoping to get my plants out. 

Have fun swimming!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Minivan, where are you swimming? in like a leisure centre or should I be jealous that you're in an exotic location with good weather??

zephyr, your time difference is throwing me off! I was going to wish you well on planting your plants today but to me you posted at 7:39PM! Hope you have a productive day, I'm ready to go to sleep now!!

I'm also full of exhaustion, my nausea is fading away but if I dont snack every 2 hours or so I start to feel ill again! I have tomorrow off so hoping husband gives me a little rest in the morning and then I'm taking the little one to drama and then to visit a friend with a new baby. Love my days off, but starting to think it would be a lot nicer if I could stay close to home! 

My next appointment is the midwife of Dec 8th for my 16 week check up, then I'm booking a private gender scan so we can find out the sex of the babies! (I'm very impatient) but I really want to know so we can plan the nursery and then I can also buy some baby clothes in the January sales! xx


----------



## zephyr

haha well I think we are probably around 12 hours ahead, right now its 2:15pm Wednesday Not sure on the exact time difference though.

Sorry you are so tired! Yay for the day off :D We are having our scan on the 30th Dec we will be finding out the sex's too. I could keep a single baby a surprise but two would be so hard! I have considered keeping it a secret and probably could but OH really wants to know and I don't think he will wait hes never good with surprises. haha


----------



## Minivan

I am no where exotic! Just at the local Pool with my little girl. 

Oh, I have the Snoogle, pregnancy pillow. I do like it, but I think it might be my 4 year old son who climbs in to bed with us in the middle of the night that disturbs me more now. I didn't seem to notice it before but it's harder now... Might have to stop him from doing that...

I go for my next dr's apt on Dec. 1st, but don't think I will get my gender scan until in to the new year. Looking forward to seeing what I'm having, and what everyone is having...


----------



## Nicky1982

Morning everyone! What a great idea to keep it all open for all of us to chat! I'm feeling loads better (sickness gone) but I have my first cold of the season (BOO!) but on a funny side, everytime I cough or sneeze I have two little wrigglers which is LOVELY!

I hope you're all doing really well! I will try to pop a bump picture on here at some point, I'm starting to feel like a belly with stick limbs attached! No mistaking it for a bloated belly anymore!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Nicky! boo for your first cold... I seem to catch everything this time of year too. think I should buy stock in tissues! I'm definately feeling bigger now too!!

and minivan, my little one who is almost 18 months had been coming in with us too!! which disturbed me more with his wriggling than the babies did!!! but have persevered with just re-emphasizing it is still bedtime and laying him back down when he wakes up in the middle of the night, and he now seems to be sleeping better in his cot.

and I've been sleeping better too, not waking up so much to pee at night but I'm sure that will return sooner than later!! Have definitely moved into maternity clothes now too....

Will have to post a bump pic so we can compare!! :) x


----------



## esperanzamama

Hi everyone!
Mind if I join? 

My name is Holli I will be 29 in a few weeks, and this will be baby #2 and #3 for us:)
My son is 2.5 years, and i am pregnant with boy girl twins. my official due date is May 2, but they won't let me go past 38 weeks and have a repeat c-section planned for April 18 if I make it that long.

So glad I found this thread:)


----------



## Nicky1982

Hi everyone!

I don't know if it's just me but is anyone else starting to really slow down when it comes to moving about? My other half now says the titantic turns faster than I do in bed hee hee! But rolling over aside, I can't walk anywhere near as fast as I could. Is it normal to be like that so early on?

Hope everyone's bumps are doing well! x


----------



## zephyr

Nicky - I have noticed that actually. I have been walking a bit to town etc and I find my trips have gotten shorter and shorter. I also can't stand up for too long at home usually clean or whatever for an hour then have to rest or half an hour just to make up for it.
The turning over in bed also seems like so much effort. I am not sure if it was meant to start this early either but I get it feeling it does and will probably get worse until they are born! I was wondering the same thing though! There was definitely a sudden moment where I had to start taking it easy a few weeks ago! I was also getting a lot of pelvic pressure and stomach/back pain and I was worried and rang my midwife, she told me off for being on my feet all day and told me to rest more and she is right, it helped a great deal and those pains are pretty much gone now.

I'm in maternity clothes too, LOL I tried to put on a pair of pants yesterday from pre pregnancy and they fit but they are super tight! My behind exploded! :blush:

How is everyone else doing? I managed to get into my garden, weed it and plant a couple of rows of beans :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Oh yes I forgot to mention, that maternity pillow was the best money I spent! I have had very good sleeps lately and so comfortable!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I've found myself short of breath just from carrying lo up the stairs.... as then I start to read him a story and find I've got to just take a minute before starting... how pathetic! :( I'm not the fittest person but really feel this pregnancy is starting to take its toll!! I've at least stopped waking to pee in the middle of the night! (yay for small achievements!!) but I'm sure that will start again in no time!!

Definitely have realised I'll be going off on maternity leave a lot earlier this time!! anyone have plans on when they'll finish work if you're working now? also, couple things I've been wondering about...

Birth- is anyone hoping for a natural birth v. a c-section? what are the opinions... I really wanted a home natural birth in a pool when I thought it was just one, but I'm no of the opinion that there is 2 and I just need to wait and see where we are later on in pregnancy.. are other people like this or does anyone prefer the c-section route? Just wondering!

sleeping arrangements... anyone thought about how they want babies to sleep when the come home?? I had this image of them sleeping together but don't know how I can safely achieve this.. or if you guys plan on 2 moses baskets or 2 cribs or straight to cot beds??? 

I'm sure we'll discuss loads on here... its so nice to be able to have you guys to discuss twins with!! :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Minivan

I am so glad to hear that you guys are having the same issues that I am. I was thinking, maybe it's because I'm older this time around, or because it's my third pregnancy. But I think it's also normal for a twin pregnancy. I get tired walking around for sure! It's sad. I used to play ice hockey twice a week (I live in Canada... :) ) and for my last pregnancy I played up until I was 13 weeks!! I can't imagine having done that this time around. I stopped playing right away this tiime! I also have alot of pains and pressure in my pevic area. I know the feelings as I have had them before, but I don't remember them starting at 14 weeks!!! 

When I spoke with my Dr. He said that he recommends most women stop working at 26 weeks. He said most women are really surprised about that! I was! But it doesn't really affect me because I am a stay at home mom, so I work at home! But I know I am really going to slow down in a few months. 

It's hard when I look forward to some women who are at 34 weeks and they are just dying to have their babies! Makes me worried about what is to come. For that reason I really like our new group because we are all around the same place, so I don't have to look to far ahead! LOL

I'm not sure what I will do about sleeping yet. I was thinking at first they would be together, for the first little while anyway. I guess I better go out and get a good book about raising twins.... 

I am actually still a bit in denial about it all I think. We've had a few miscarriages and so until the gender u/s I am still thinking that one little one might not make it. There is no reason this time around to worry. Both babies looked really great and were both measuring perfect! I guess another month or so before my scan... then I better start planning... 

As for C-section I don't have a choice this time around. I've had two previous c-sections so the best thing for me and babies is a repeat. I was a bit disappointed as I was actually going to try vbac this time around. But, that's okay c-section is fine with me. I've had two so I know what to expect! One thing I know is that a scheduled c-section was much easier to recover from than an emergency one after a few days of labour.

Okay I ramble on...


----------



## Minivan

oh yah! Pregnancy pillow was great! Still having a harder time sleeping, but I deal with it! And yes the peeing at night has all but stopped for now!


----------



## esperanzamama

It will be a repeat c-section for me as well... my son was 10 pounds and 8oz... phew. I keep telling myself that two twins will weigh the same as he did- so I can do it! haha I have a lot of pelvic pain- the front of my pubic bone area-wowza. hurts when I am on my feet a lot. i am also very curious about the work thing.. i get 12 weeks of job protection, so i am affraid of going off super early, and then needing to come back to work when they are still itty bitty. hopefully my work with my supportive and fflexible.

i think i am going to have them share a crib when they come home, when they get a little bigger move them to seperate cribs (3 months?) we will play it by ear.


----------



## zephyr

Mininvan - I know what you mean about the nervousness and not actually being settled with the pregnancy until the gender scan! I had a mc right before I conceived these two and it was awful! so although I wanted to get pregnant right away which helped me heal a bit, I have been very nervous all the way through and I keep thinking the exact same thng, what if one doesn't make it?
Everywhere I have read though chances are very good, so we probably shouldn't worry. I think once I reach 24 weeks then I will relax more and once I am under specialist care.

As for the c section vs the v delivery, thats a really touch one. I have never had a c sec before!! O course I may have no choice but even if I had a choice I am thinking about opting for one only for the reason that I am so scared to give birth to one of them then have something go wrong and need to have a c sec anyways! That kind of recovery would be hard and that is my worst fear so I think to avoid all the anxiety I would have while in labour a c sec is probably the best, however that scares me a great deal :( I'm worried the recovery will be hard. Such a tough choice but it has been on my mind a lot right from the start.

I have one cot for now and we will be letting them share till they start moving around a lot then we will put them in seperate cots.

My nausea has come back again the past two mornngs, very violent and sudden. It wakes me up and I have to run to the bathroom even though I know my stomach is empty and I probably wont puke and then my stomach starts clenching cos its empty uggh its awful! I had about 5 or 6 days break from spewing but these past two morning havn't been too good. How is everyone elses nausea going?

Though on the upside, I too don't have to get up during the night to pee anymore woohoo! :D


----------



## Nicky1982

Oh man! I just wrote a huge post and it didn't work! How annoying! So I will start again (hopefully not as big this time).

I am going to sleep them together after reading a book called double trouble by Emma Mahony. It's really good, informal but informative. She is a win who has had twins and she has loads of great tips and advice. Well worth getting a copy if you can!

I am planning a v birth although I have said since day dot that i will be having an epidural as I would prefer to enjoy the birth rather than feeling like a space cadet from gas and air or injections like pethadine. I will have to wait and see what the positions of the two of hem are closer to the time though. If I am putting them in danger I would rather have a c secion than trying to give birth. We shall see!

My night time trips to the loo are back and they are now happening in the day time-oh joy! One of the twins decides that my bladder is mighty comfortable and decides to lay on it. I end up thinking that my bladder is going to burst, race to the loo only time find it is what I now refer o as a 'fake wee'. It literally lasts a second or two when I go even though I felt full. I have noticed though that I can give the offending twin a little jiggle and it moves off of my bladder and I feel fine again without having to take the loo trip option.

I have also noticed I can figure out when they are having a growth spurt from how my body reacts. I get really really hungry at night then the next day my tummy is so sore-muscles, ligaments, pubic bone etc etc but to the point where I really can't do anything but try and get comfortable. One day I had to sit in an all four position with my rear end higher up/chest on the bed just because I felt that my belly was so low down and that the pain would ease up if the bump was higher in my tummy. It did work but I must admit after sitting like that for 2 hours I was even more shattered although slightly relieved of pain. I took paracetamols for the 24 hour period that I was in pain and woke up the following morning with a noticably bigger bump (to others not just me and the tape measure) and feeling great. 

I read somewhere that they are about 6.5 inches each now but in two weeks will be 10.5 each...guess I will be having a few more days in bed if it was like the last growth spurt! 

Anyway, Im going to try and attach my scan picture (12/13 week scan picture) today so hopefullythat will work. Maybe a bump one after...see how my technology head copes ha!

Did anyone else who is have fraternal twins have one older than the other? When they scanned me (which feels like months ago-26 oct) one was 13 weeks and 3 days and the other was 12 weeks and 6 days. The rounded it of and said 13 weeks roughly as how far along I was. My partners parents joked "We know what you two have been doin!!!" I did go rather red at that point!:blush:

Hope you are all well and I hope that my pictures work!


----------



## Nicky1982

My twins!!!


----------



## esperanzamama

I had an IUI done, and even my twins were measuring a few days off (even though I know the EXACT day the eggs were fertilized) the measurements are an average age guess.

If one is just a touch bigger, they will measure as being a few days ahead, but really they are the same age... with me, more scans down the road has shown the difference to be 5 days, and then 1 day apart, and we will see what my scan today brings. They also said it depends on how accurate the measurement is, even just a little bit off could change dates...


----------



## Nicky1982

And my bump


:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky1982

esperanzamama said:


> I had an IUI done, and even my twins were measuring a few days off (even though I know the EXACT day the eggs were fertilized) the measurements are an average age guess.
> 
> If one is just a touch bigger, they will measure as being a few days ahead, but really they are the same age... with me, more scans down the road has shown the difference to be 5 days, and then 1 day apart, and we will see what my scan today brings. They also said it depends on how accurate the measurement is, even just a little bit off could change dates...

Oooh I'm so jealous, wish I had a scan today!!! Good luck! Let us all know how you get on! Pop a picture up as well if they give you a copy. What week scan is it that you are having today? x
:happydance:


----------



## esperanzamama

it is my 18 week scan :) 

That is a nice bump you got working there :)


----------



## Nicky1982

esperanzamama said:


> it is my 18 week scan :)
> 
> That is a nice bump you got working there :)

Ha thanks! I forgot I did read that we share a due date (2nd of May). How was your scan?


----------



## zephyr

Nicky - epidurals a great idea :D I'm still not sure which way I wanna do it but if I did a v birth then I will be getting one. I had one with my first and it was great. I am interested in that book you mentioned. I am going to try and find it and see if we have it over here.
I too have been taking paracetemol when I get those awful stretching pains, After a few hours I feel like there's just no other option but to take them. 
My twins were measuring 2 days apart at 6.5 around 8 weeks they were the same. 
Love the pics too btw! I had my last scan done round 8 weeks they were both just a couple of wriggly blobs hehe so can't wait to see them at my scan on the 30th!
Also I can relate with the twin laying on the bladder thing, I have one that lays on my bladder and one up by my belly button who kicks me in my stomach. I have a doppler and have been listening in and the one on the bladder is very low down so I figured it must be laying crossways over it but I'm not sure, does get uncomfortable though haha
Nice bump!!

esperanzamama - Good luck with your scan today!! Can't wait to hear how it went :D

I have my daughters birthday to organise tomorrow so have a cake and stuff to make today. Cannot believe how fast the year went!
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## esperanzamama

Nicky-
how exciting that we share a due date!!

The little buggers were doing well in there... the girl was about 8oz and the boy was 9oz everything looked good and they were quite active. the girl look like she was kicking the snot out of the poor boy. probably will reflect real life pretty soon.

my blood pressure was high today 124/90 eeeks. I hope that isnt a trend, I really dont like to see it creeping up like that- it is really unsual for me. ugh.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Love the bump pics!! and scan pics!! and look at you Nicky saying you weren't sure about the technology!!

Well just a flying visit for the minute I'm afraid, off to bed as have had a 13 hour day at work today and I'm exhausted!! xxx


----------



## Nicky1982

zephyr said:


> Nicky - epidurals a great idea :D I'm still not sure which way I wanna do it but if I did a v birth then I will be getting one. I had one with my first and it was great. I am interested in that book you mentioned. I am going to try and find it and see if we have it over here..

Morning!

I asked my sort of sister in law where she got the book from and she got it online from amazon...might be worh a try???

How did the cake making and party go? I bet you were shattered after!


----------



## Nicky1982

esperanzamama said:


> Nicky-
> how exciting that we share a due date!!
> 
> The little buggers were doing well in there... the girl was about 8oz and the boy was 9oz everything looked good and they were quite active. the girl look like she was kicking the snot out of the poor boy. probably will reflect real life pretty soon.
> 
> my blood pressure was high today 124/90 eeeks. I hope that isnt a trend, I really dont like to see it creeping up like that- it is really unsual for me. ugh.

Did you get a scan picture? I can't wait until the 20th of Dec when I get my next scan...find out what sex our little bundles are.

Fingers crossed your bp comes backdown! The last time I went to the midwife and dr, they explained that NICE (not sure if you guys have anything like this over there) who are the governing body for pregnancies has just started to introduce a new procedure for multiple mum's. They are starting to get us mum's to be to take asprin to help with bp and keeping pre eclampsia away...don't know if anyone else has been told this yet...I wasn't put onto them as the hospital up here in Newcasle hasn't been told to start the asprin yet but will be told in the next few weeks by the nhs-I think it takes a while for the guidance set out by NICE to come into play. Maybe worth an ask the next time you go if your bp still is up a bit.

Any UK ladies been put onto asprin yet? I have been put on iron tablets even though I don't need them...more of a preventative.


----------



## Minivan

Love the scan picture and Bump picture! 

Just found out that my next scan will be on Dec. 22nd. I will be just over 18weeks at that point, so a bit early in my mind to find out the sex of the babies. But I hope they co-operate. I can't wait to find out! We are thinking of bring our almost 5 year old son to the ultrasound to see the babies. I think he will find it really exciting! 

I haven't heard anything about aspirin over here in Canada yet. But I will keep a look out for that information. 

I will have to look into that book as well, as I've been trying to find a book that I think will be useful before I buy it!


----------



## zephyr

Nicky, thanks I made 3 cakes yesterday and cleaned and got heaps of stuffed prepared for today. I was exhausted after yesterday yes but the party isn't until later this evening!! I am taking the kids to the xmas parade beforehand too so yeah I'm probably gunna be shattered. Havn't shaped or iced the cake yet will be doing that after lunch.

I never heard of the aspirin thing, though I have been told to take iron also. My iron got very low in all my pregnancies so my midwife has been on my case all the time about the iron this time round. I havn't been able to take any sort of iron tablet because it makes me throw up violently but I have been taking some liquid iron every few days. If I take that every day I throw up. 

Anyways I must start on my day! Heres hoping the temp stays down today and my feet dont swell lol yesterday it was 23 degrees celcius and my feet swelled so much!! I know thats not all that hot but its definitely the first hot days of summer!! and it was very unpleasant being pregnant in that heat.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## zephyr

Minivan congrats on your scan date :D You should be able to find out then, I think my previous scans I had at 18 weeks and found out. Though my friend a couple of months ago had hers round that time and she was dying to find out the sex and the baby had her legs crossed and her hands between her legs!!! So there was no way they were going to know. Lucky for her they had to have a follow up scan because her baby was being so uncooperative the couldn't get all the measurements and she found out then.


----------



## Nicky1982

Hey ladies! I hope you are all doing well! It seems to have gone quiet on our thread recently so I thought I would pose a question to you all and ask for an update on your twins and your bumps-how are both doing?

I had to go to the doctor yesterday after having what I thought was kidney pain for 2 days in my right side of my back. I spoke to the midwife and she said go straight to the doctor...turns out I have a kidney infection so I haven't been feeling the best. Oh and to top it all off, the night before last my other half decided he was having a wobbly moment and started questioning things like is it to soon to have kids (a bit late to ask that one now matey), are we going to cope as a couple (we have never ever had any problems etc and it has been fab) and basically getting scared/nervous about our inpending mini double act. I think it is because my bump is so noticeable, he did comment that seeing my big belly now has made realism kick in. Anyone else had this from their partners?

Anyone with scan news? Less than 2 weeks now until my next one-the big scan...find out if it is mini Waynes or mioni Nickys or hopefully one of both (that is what I have my fingers crossed for). The doctor did listen to the heart rates of both of them yesterday and one was significantly faster than the other...anyone believe in the heart beat and gender theory???

Anyway sending you all hugs and belly rubs! x


----------



## zephyr

I'm not sure about the heart rate gender theory but when I was pregnant with my second daughter I was so sure she was a boy and my midwife said to me "I dunno, they say higher heart rates usually mean a girl" and I was all "haha no way this is a boy" and she did the whole well we will see but I think I'm right shrug.
Turns out she was a girl:blush: so I dunno, it was right that time! We have just picked out a girls name and a boys name so one of us will be let down and have to pick a new name if its not one of each!

As for how things are going well yesterday I had a teeny scare I had some really bad pains in my cervix area and later on int he day I had some spotting and I obviously thought the worst. Rang my midwife panicking! But I calmed down for the night and things were okay again.
Saw her today and shes testing me for infections as everything seems to be going well and could just be cause a baby is sitting really low.
I got to hear them both and she said theres definitely two seperate heart rates there, so she wasn't picking up the same heart beat!! they were also very active and she commented on how large my uterus was, she seemed kind of surprised hehe

everything else has been great! hope you all are doing well. Oh yeah my nausea is better now, not very often at all do I get sick now.


----------



## Minivan

I don't know about the gender and heart beat as well. I can't really remember with my other two what the heart beats where. 

At my last check up the dr was not able to find the second heart beat ( I was 15wks). He wasn't able to find it the other time either, but it makes me nervous! I can't wait for my scan on the 22nd to make sure that they are both okay in there. The worrying never stops eh!

I think I might be starting to feel them move for the last week or so. So that's been neat. Can't wait till it's a bit stronger so I can be sure.

Hey Zephyr, that's great that the nausea has let up! I am sure it's a relief.

I'm doing pretty well today. Went to a play area with my hubby and kids. I can't get around as quickly as I used to be able to, but I still managed... lol

Nicky1982 I love your scan picture. Can't wait to get one where they are big like that! 

I am going out to see a play tonight with my mom, so I get a night off. I will enjoy it!
Take care all.


----------



## Nicky1982

My scan was picture is my 13 week scan, I don't know why but it was just so clear. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## zephyr

I'm good, just starving all the time! haha! Yay only like just under 3 weeks till my scan.


----------



## esperanzamama

i am always starving... for salty foods.
mmmhmmmmm.... chips.

feeling pretty well, but having a lot of pelvic pain (in the front) when i walk, go up stairs, etc. Also not sleeping as well- but during the day i feel like I could fall asleep if I blink too long...
Besides that, getting sick is happening less and less :)

my bump is really starting to pop.. feeling like a mini-blimp :)


----------



## Minivan

Yah I hear you, lots of pelvic pain. I don't think it's gonna go away either. I jut try to get as much time resting as I can.... Nothing much new yet...


----------



## Nicky1982

Morning everyone,

Just thought I would let you know my lastest... Had to ring the mw again yesterday morning as I was having tightenings from about 5am until about 9am. Was a little worried but all seems to have settled down now. It made me very tired and my bump (muscles) feel very exhausted today as do my eyes (yawn)! I am finding that I can eat a really hearty meal now a days too, finishing nearly everything that is on my plate seems to be a theme. 

1 week and 1 day until I find out if they are little Waynies or little Nickys! V V V excited.

My kidney has calmed down a lot now as well except I have been so terrible at remembering to take my antibiotics.

How is everyone's bumps growing? Would be great if you girlies could post some of your bumps on here so we can see how we are growing!

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Nicky, love your ticker!!! It's new right?

So I've just caught up reading posts..sorry I've been a bit awol but I've been a bit stressed from work and have been signed off by GP so have been just trying to relax. To help me relax I booked a compulsive last minute private gender scan last friday... so we had the scan (at 16w1d) and its a boy & girl for me!! I'm quite excited!! nervous still but very excited!

I've not read the NICE guidelines for multiples yet but plan too,..will look out for aspirin. But aspirin or Iron have not been mentioned by my consultant or midwife. 

Had my 16w midwife appointment last week and she just said I'd have lots of appointments and she'd like to still see me for the midwifery care if I was alright having lots of appointments... she also said, 'well I had it down here we were going to discuss homebirth so I guess we can throw that out the window'.... I was like, guess so... :( We didn't listen to heartbeat either, but I knew I was probably going to book the gender scan and last gender scan we listened to heartbeat. The private center didn't disappoint either as listened to the heartbeat. 145 for the boy and 141 for the girl. Next scan is for Jan 9th, can't wait!

Bump is growing here too!! pelvic pain comes and go's and I have had trouble getting comfortable when sleeping. the nausea is going away but sometimes when I cough I feel like I could gag and throw up... and my boobs are getting soo hard the last couple of days, I think I have gained a couple lbs each!! Will post a picture soon!! I just am not brilliant with technology but will have a few minutes hopefully to sort it out this week.

Promise to not go quiet again!! Its so nice to have other ladies to bump twinnie thoughts off of!! :) xx


----------



## zephyr

Glad to hear everyone is doing okay :D

Nicky sorry about whats been going on, I hope it all settles down! I've found this pregnancy to be full of weird and new aches and pains, can't remember if I posted or nto but last week I saw my midwife cos of really low down pain and pressure like I was needing to poo also some spotting. The spotting went away and the pressure did too after a while but when I saw her yesterday and told her the pressure and pain moved to the left side all she could say was "thats weird" and had no explanation for it. Tests came back fine no infections or anything :D

Its really hot and humid here where I am the past two days have been a killer I am hating every second of it and its only gunna get worse :( Can't believe I have summer pregnant with twins to look forward to, I will be living in front of my fan I think.

My appetite is still pretty huge, I eat then an hour later I am starving again. I am craving such naughty foods too!! uggh 
My sleeping is a bit better since I got that pillow but waking up in the morning with a full bladder hurts a lot.

My strecthing pains have eased off lately but the past two days I have had an awful headache :( 

Thats about all for my update! Scan in 2 weeks yay I can't wait!! I shall upload some bump pics this weekend I have one from 17 weeks and I took on at 18 weeks but havn't uploaded that one yet, will do it this weekend with my 19 week one :D


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I wish it was hot & humid here!! I'm freezing!! just had to turn the heat on!! 

I feel like my bump has gotten 'smaller'this week compared to last... still feeling stretching and pains.

Anyone have any exciting plans for Christmas? x


----------



## Minivan

No big plans for christmas. Just normal family dinners etc. I still haven't done all my baking yet... I better get on that this weekend.

i'm not feeling like I have a great bump yet. I was overweight when I got pregnant so Just looking bigger than usual. I give myself a few more weeks before other people will start to think that I'm pregnant not just have a big belly... lol...

I get a new pregnancy swim suit the other day. It's wonderful. I am going to sign up for a prenatal aquafit class starting in January. Just to give myself something to do for me. I quit all the things I was doing before so I need something.


----------



## Nicky1982

I'm off to OH's parents on xmas eve. We are stopping over the night and spending xmas day there as well. Anyone would think that they live the other end of the country but no... 3 miles away ha ha! I'm looking forward to it and I'm going to buy myself a xmas dress from Mothercare (never thought I would write or say that lol), it's the black one with the beading on the shoulders and on one hip (like a mid broach). It looks almost as if it is a wrap over but it's not so not too boring at least! God I am rattling some junk today!

I ended up at the assessment unit at the RVI (the hospital here in Newcastle) on Wednesday....The branston pickles (braxton hicks) came back and didn't stop from about 11am until 6pm so the midwife asked me to go in and be checked over. So I trundled off down there at about 3pm to sit around for a bit to be told that it is branston pickles (which I thought it was) and that there isn't anything to worry about despite the fact I was getting them around every 3 minutes and they would last about a minute. I hadn't had any shows or anything like that so they were happy that it is just my poor growing belly getting huge...I hope I will be able to hang onto them for the duration! I am a bit concernded now that my body isn't going to be able to hang onto the full distance, I probably could have done with being bigger framed! Although I'm 5'9" and really sporty I just think that I'm still a bit slight for twins-I hope you get what I mean...I'm sorry I'm rambling on again but I sort of feel I need too...

Anyway, changing the station to good news...had a very quick scan while I was at the RVI just to help put my mind at rest that they are happy (for the time being) in my tummy. I had a doctor scanning me rather than a scan tech and he confessed that he wouldn't be so great at gender spotting but said he would have a bash anyway. Had a sneaky look at the one on the right of my tummy who always shows off...he thinks it could be a girl. The shy one on the left was being awkward so it was kind of hard to see anything but it did look like it had boy parts...So we left wondering if it is one of each, if the show off is a little girl etc. Here is to my big scan on Tuesday! Should find out then I guess!

FINGERS CROSSED BOY AND GIRL!!!! Roll on Tuesday!

I really hope all you ladies are doing well and your xmas plans are coming together nicely.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## zephyr

Good luck for your scan! That would be awesome if it was one of each :D Real glad that things settled down for you.

My xmas plans are, well cooking grrr! My mum was meant to do xmas dinner but now she has changed her mind and invited herself here for me to do all the work! Soooooo annoyed about this cos I get so tired but then again my mum is moving out of the country in two weeks so she is pretty busy saying goodbye to everyone:( So I do understand its just I'm pregnant and can't be bothered.

My scan is a week and 5 days away I can't wait :D

Here is my 18 week bump photo:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/18.jpg

and my 19 week bump photo: 

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/zephyr60/19.jpg

Hope all is well with everyone. I have been pretty good. No more spewing!!! Yayyyy. Just aches and pains now and the heartburn hit me over the past few days.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

o Zephyr, your bump pics are fab!!! can you upload them from your phone straight onto bnb??

I've got 3 weeks now til my scan, but I'm reassured now I'm feeling movements...but not all the time, but at least reassuring to feel them moving about. And my tummy has really come out this week and has gotten a lot harder!

Nicky, Glad to hear everything is alright, how worrying to have to go to assessment centre already!! but yay for having a scan and the reassurance a scan brings!! Can't wait to find out what you're carrying on Tuesday!

xx


----------



## zephyr

Urm, I'm not sure about uploading from a phone? On my computer I have to upload to photobucket first then to here, which is a bit annoying lol

Yay 3 more weeks till your scan! That time will fly hopefully :D Good that you have been feeling movements though, its more reassuring when you can feel them moving around lots.

I know my top one flips around heaps and the bottom one is usually really quiet, except when my bladder is full or if I poke at it :p


----------



## Minivan

Hey All,

I've been feeling movement as well, but I have a hard time deciding what exactly I am feeling. I think when I go for my u/s I will better understand their position.... I'm getting really excited. We go on Thursday morning, so 2 more days. Can't wait to find out what we are having and to put my mind at ease that the babies are still doing alright! 

I was on my feet for hours the other day doing some Christmas baking, and I paid for it that night with some really sore feet. But they are feeling better now. Just have to do everything in moderation. Trying to get ready for my MIL who is coming over for Christmas from out of town. She will be with us for a week at least. 

Can't wait to see all our scan's soon...


----------



## Nicky1982

Whoop boy and girl bump for me! Both are well! He is measuring big and she is spot on!!!! Ahhhh so chugged!

Ps nice bump zephyr!!!!


----------



## Minivan

Had my scan today. Both babies look great. Measuring great! I felt relief for sure.. But neither one would uncross their legs... so we didn't get to find out the sexes yet. I have my next u/s scheduled for Jan. 5th so hopefully they will be nicer to me by then. It's nice to know that I will have a million u/s so eventually I will find out... :)


----------



## Nicky1982

Ah shame they were being shy! The sonograph tech called my little boy a bugger because he was just merrily jigglling around and she was having difficulties measuring him. He kept flashing his bits at us as well making sure we all knew he was a boy and my he is a BOY!!! lol xx


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!!! I hope I can join. I am having twin girls in May!! :twingirls: I would love to have other twin moms to chat with :flower:


----------



## Nicky1982

addie25 said:
 

> Hi ladies!!! I hope I can join. I am having twin girls in May!! :twingirls: I would love to have other twin moms to chat with :flower:

Hey and a huge welcome! How is everythingv going so far?


----------



## addie25

Thank you!! So far it has been good. I had m/s starting at 11 weeks and now it is pretty much gone. I have been having sleeping issues because of hip and back pain and the cramping on and off from growth. Any suggestions on how you girls sleep?


----------



## Nicky1982

I think a fair few of us have invested in those body pilloows that go the full length from boobs to knee-hugging into that and resting my bump on it helps. Also I got a heat bag thing kind of like a hot water bottle but made with weat and it is infused with lavender, it helps with the bump ache and soothes for sleep. I've been suffering really bad from bump ache and the mw said to take paracetamol which has really helped as well x


----------



## addie25

I tried the full length body pillow and it doesn't agree with me :dohh: I got a smaller one that I cuddle with and put between my legs and I like it so far. :thumbup: Hopefully it helps. The hot water bottle idea sounds nice as well. Relaxing. I take hot showers be4 bed. Not 2 hot because babies don't have sweat glands but hot enough where it relaxes me be4 bed. Last night that worked well I didn't even wake up once. When I did eventually wake up I had bad hip pain but at least I wasn't up all night tossing and turning.


----------



## Minivan

Welcome Addie! 

Yah, sleeping is always interesting. I tend to wake up with a sore back and hips, then toss and turn for the rest of the night. I guess I just have to deal with it...


----------



## addie25

Yea last night was a big toss and turn night for me. How about dizziness have u experienced that with ur pregnancies? I went to my doctor and they said its normal in pregnancy but if it keeps happening I would be sent to a neurologist.


----------



## zephyr

Hey everyone, just a quick update everything here on my end has been going great.
Xmas was fantastic and now I can rest lots! I had my daughters birthday on the 3rd, OH's birthday on the 7th then xmas, its been a very busy month and I ma so glad it is all finally over :D

I have my scan in 4 more sleeps, can't wait to see them again and find out what we are having, will update as soon as I can.

I was hoping to get a 20 week bump picture up but one of my kiddies has taken the camera out of the case and stashed it somewhere, I didn't even have it for xmas yesterday! :( Hopefully it turns up soon, bit gutted that I have missed this weeks.


----------



## Kielee

Hey ladies im having one of each due 3rd May and they will be our first xx


----------



## esperanzamama

Kielee said:


> Hey ladies im having one of each due 3rd May and they will be our first xx

hi kielee. I am due the day before you!!


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I am expecting twins on June 2, although my doctor has already told me he will deliver the babies once I get to 37 weeks, so they will be here the 2nd week of May. I had an u/s today and it looks like I am expecting twin girls! I went to get a body pillow tonight and couldn't help but pick up some clothes for my girls. 

Has anyone thought about what travel system you are going to get? Dh and I have started looking but having twins has made that process a little more difficult.


----------



## addie25

HI MICHELLE!! Twin girls thats awesome!! I 2 am having twin girls due the 2nd week of May :cloud9:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Everyone!!!
Loving the new people joining us!
We have had some great family time and now eagerly awaiting our 20w scan in a couple weeks time...
Travel system wise we already have the Baby Jogger City Select from our first and was just going to get an extra seat for lo#2 but now with it being twins I really fancy getting a baby jogger city mini double...(as already have a single and love this buggy too!!)

Starting to get quite anxious with how much our life will change with 3 lo's under 2 (lo#1 will be just under 2). I do offset the anxiousness with lots of excitement, but I'm still worried how I will cope with it all. :( Like today we went out shopping to Ikea and a retail park and I was just like, how would we do this with 3?? and I love shopping... well off to get a bit of rest! x


----------



## Minivan

Happy New Year All!

How is everyone feeling? I've been having more pelvic pain the more I do. Over Christmas we rented the local ice rink and had family skating time. I was out there skating on the ice for about an hour, and I paid for it after with a really sore pelvic area. (I normally play ice hockey twice a week, so no worries about just do a bit of recreational skating while pregnant). Then I went out with my 4 year old for an hour and helped him build a snow fort today, again sore.... I guess it's just a fact of how it will go. Doesn't mean I like it... 

I go for my next u/s this Thursday. I'm hoping that the babies will be more cooperative this time around and let us know the gender. fingers crossed.


----------



## addie25

mrsbeanbump said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Loving the new people joining us!
> We have had some great family time and now eagerly awaiting our 20w scan in a couple weeks time...
> Travel system wise we already have the Baby Jogger City Select from our first and was just going to get an extra seat for lo#2 but now with it being twins I really fancy getting a baby jogger city mini double...(as already have a single and love this buggy too!!)
> 
> Starting to get quite anxious with how much our life will change with 3 lo's under 2 (lo#1 will be just under 2). I do offset the anxiousness with lots of excitement, but I'm still worried how I will cope with it all. :( Like today we went out shopping to Ikea and a retail park and I was just like, how would we do this with 3?? and I love shopping... well off to get a bit of rest! x

Hi!! The baby jogger city select is amazing!! My friend has it with her twins and I am getting it as well for my little girls. It is so easy to use. 

Do you have family that lives by you to help when the babies arrive? I think putting the babies on a good schedule will help you handle all 3. You will do great!! :thumbup: Also a night nurse would be of great help. We are looking into that. A lot of my friends that have twins say it is a life saver. They are actual nurses so they know how to handle a baby.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

addie25 said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!!
> Loving the new people joining us!
> We have had some great family time and now eagerly awaiting our 20w scan in a couple weeks time...
> Travel system wise we already have the Baby Jogger City Select from our first and was just going to get an extra seat for lo#2 but now with it being twins I really fancy getting a baby jogger city mini double...(as already have a single and love this buggy too!!)
> 
> Starting to get quite anxious with how much our life will change with 3 lo's under 2 (lo#1 will be just under 2). I do offset the anxiousness with lots of excitement, but I'm still worried how I will cope with it all. :( Like today we went out shopping to Ikea and a retail park and I was just like, how would we do this with 3?? and I love shopping... well off to get a bit of rest! x
> 
> Hi!! The baby jogger city select is amazing!! My friend has it with her twins and I am getting it as well for my little girls. It is so easy to use.
> 
> Do you have family that lives by you to help when the babies arrive? I think putting the babies on a good schedule will help you handle all 3. You will do great!! :thumbup: Also a night nurse would be of great help. We are looking into that. A lot of my friends that have twins say it is a life saver. They are actual nurses so they know how to handle a baby.Click to expand...

The city select is amazing, I agree, but with 3 I think it might be easier to have the twins side by side...o well, will get the spare seat for the select first unless I find a bargain on the double...

and no family near us... dh's family live about 3 hours away and don't seem too interested with our son so don't know how it will change when the twins come... plus fil doesn't talk to me (he's a bit strange) so it's just easier when they're not here...and my mum is in the states and I'm in the UK :cry::cry: she is coming over for a month or so to help when they are born but then she has to go back and then it is just me and dh (who is super helpful- but will only have 2 weeks paternity) But we will cope!! just might be a struggle for a while! will have to look into night nurse idea! xx


----------



## zephyr

Hey ladies, I haven't posted for a while! I had my scan and babies are good both were measuring a week ahead and the one on the lower left is a boy! and they think the one on the upper right is a girl :D The umbilical cord was between the legs but the tech could not see a willy at all so unless it was hiding it looks like we are having one of each.

I'm getting that pelvic pain too, but I have made myself est a lot more than the lead up to xmas so I don't notice it as much. After the scan was agony I could barely walk and the tech kinda laughed and said "ohh gee yeah that does hurt and its only going to get worse" It was because i had been laying on my back for a really long time.

The babies kick heaps too! The boy moves his hands more I can feel the tickles round by my bladder ad he was head down so I am sure thats his hands there and the girl kicks so hard and is such a little monkey!! 

That night nurse thing sounds wonderful!! we will have OH's family coming up to stay but they wanted to stay at our house for 2 weeks and I thought that would be too much as including our kids and my friend that would be 12 people in our house and that is likely to drive me mad. We came up with a solution that they stay here the first week while I am in hospital and a few days after when I return home but then they can stay at the cottage for a week and visit, and then come back to stay here a week after.

Hope everyone is doing well, we go back for a follow up scan cos one baby wouldn't show us her spine and the other baby his heart! Hopefully we get that done in about a week or two :D


----------



## Minivan

I'm off for my next scan today. Here's hoping babies are still doing well, and that they let us take a peek and see what the gender is!


----------



## addie25

zephyr said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't posted for a while! I had my scan and babies are good both were measuring a week ahead and the one on the lower left is a boy! and they think the one on the upper right is a girl :D The umbilical cord was between the legs but the tech could not see a willy at all so unless it was hiding it looks like we are having one of each.
> 
> I'm getting that pelvic pain too, but I have made myself est a lot more than the lead up to xmas so I don't notice it as much. After the scan was agony I could barely walk and the tech kinda laughed and said "ohh gee yeah that does hurt and its only going to get worse" It was because i had been laying on my back for a really long time.
> 
> The babies kick heaps too! The boy moves his hands more I can feel the tickles round by my bladder ad he was head down so I am sure thats his hands there and the girl kicks so hard and is such a little monkey!!
> 
> That night nurse thing sounds wonderful!! we will have OH's family coming up to stay but they wanted to stay at our house for 2 weeks and I thought that would be too much as including our kids and my friend that would be 12 people in our house and that is likely to drive me mad. We came up with a solution that they stay here the first week while I am in hospital and a few days after when I return home but then they can stay at the cottage for a week and visit, and then come back to stay here a week after.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, we go back for a follow up scan cos one baby wouldn't show us her spine and the other baby his heart! Hopefully we get that done in about a week or two :D

Family help is always appreciated but I agree 2 much of it can get frustrating. Our moms will help during the day and a nurse if we can get one I like at night. Not every day it depends on if I need the help from our moms. I want time with my girls myself and with my DH you know.


----------



## addie25

Minivan said:


> I'm off for my next scan today. Here's hoping babies are still doing well, and that they let us take a peek and see what the gender is!

Good luck!!! I am sure they are doing great!!


----------



## addie25

I had my first real kick the other day. I was feeling little pushes on and off and thought ok maybe that is one of them and then KICK!! IT MADE ME JUMP!! I hope it starts becoming more consistant and that they both start kicking me. I have only felt that one kick the other baby has yet to give me a hard kick :cloud9:


----------



## zephyr

Oh that must feel wonderful! Fingers crossed they both start up some regular hard kicks for ya :D

I just felt mine kick on the outside twice! and it was really hard too. I have felt it once before a couple of weeks ago but this was a definate thud, it was awesome, I hope they do it more or that we can time it right so OH and the kids can feel them.

and yeah I definitely appreciate the family help, I am just a bit worried about how I will take to them being here all the time. The nana will help out, shes wonderful and lovely but the MIL, I dunno......lol MIL's eh. 

Hope everyone is doing well :D


----------



## Minivan

Well it looks like we are having two girls! I really thought I was having one of both, so have to adjust to the news. I am happy no matter what. So I will have three girls and one boy. I guess my little guy will always be spoiled... lol

Yah, I've been feeling them kick for about a week now. Just felt them from the outside yesterday. Can't wait till it's more consistent so my hubby can feel as well. :)


----------



## Nicky1982

Hey everyone! Happy new year! Glad all the silly season is over! Hope you are all surviving! 

Was just reading through the posts and the last few made me smile. I was really looking forward to feeling them move which was great when it happened. I must tell you though, I had a few teary moments recently when I have been in pain or uncomfortable and they won't stop kicking and moving for what seems like an hour plus. I'm getting some really low down ones now as well that make me feel like I am going to trump but it's not. I have got really good movement in the outside which looks like something from a horror film!

If they won't let me go past 36 and I don't have them naturally before it means I only have 12 weeks left!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## addie25

Girls thats amazing congrats!!!!

WOW 12 weeks how lucky!! I CAN'T WAIT till we find out when they want me to deliver. I am hoping for 36-37 weeks as long as they are ready to come out. They said they wont let me go past 38 weeks. Babies are ready to come at 36 weeks I was told so in my opinion if they are ready to come out and will be healthy why not have them at 36-37 weeks.


----------



## Minivan

Starting a pre-natal aquafit class today.. Here's hoping I can still walk after. I am hoping that doing some gentle water exercise will help. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Nicky1982

Hey ladies! Hope you're all well. Been having really bad period pain so got checked out. Turns out that twin 1 aka the little lad is head down and extremely low. The midwife tried to listen to the heart beat and had to hover just above my pubic bone to find it. She said my that is low! She explained that they hear the heart through the back of the shoulder and then pointed out that there is also a head below that as well. No wonder I'm in pain! Looks like he is trying to make a dash for the exit! She checked my cervix and did the protien swab to make sure I wasn't going to go into labour which was negative thankfully. Legs crossed from now on! :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

LOL little guy is trying to get out. He has another 3 months to go cross those legs!! My scan yesterday went great they checked every part of the girls and they are perfectly healthy. One was really low as well she was by my pubic bone and the other was near my belly button. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Yay for the great scans :D

I have my next scan on the 1st of Feb where we can confirm the girl baby :)
I have been well except the past couple of days feeling uncomfortable and short of breath and just feeling like I have no room left to eat or breathe or anything.
Hoping it passes! I'm also really anxious about everything, the babies coming, the birth, the rest of the pregnancy etc. It just doesn't feel like there is much time left to go!! 

I have an appointment with my midwife at 26 weeks, then one more at 28 then I am off to the hospital for care. Not long now :D


----------



## addie25

zephyr said:


> Yay for the great scans :D
> 
> I have my next scan on the 1st of Feb where we can confirm the girl baby :)
> I have been well except the past couple of days feeling uncomfortable and short of breath and just feeling like I have no room left to eat or breathe or anything.
> Hoping it passes! I'm also really anxious about everything, the babies coming, the birth, the rest of the pregnancy etc. It just doesn't feel like there is much time left to go!!
> 
> I have an appointment with my midwife at 26 weeks, then one more at 28 then I am off to the hospital for care. Not long now :D

I had that breathing issue and it went away. I called my doctor at night and she said it is normal to have breathing issues. And I said doesn't feel 2 normal to not be able to breath!!! What do you mean off to the hospital for care?? Have you been told you are being put on hospital bed rest?? 

I am a bit lost in how my care will be split between my high risk doctor and my regular obgyn. I saw high risk this week and will see my regular doctor next week. High risk said eventually they will see me 2wice a month and I think my regular OBGYN said the same thing so am I going weekly?? It is a bit confusing being split between 2 doctors.


----------



## Minivan

I've actually been feeling like there is still soooo long to go. Trying not to think about it. Seems like May will never get here. And I know if I keep thinking about it, it will take even longer.... 

Must distract myself...


----------



## addie25

I wish time would go faster and it can be May already. We are really starting to prepare for babies now. Carpet guy and painter are coming this week to give me estimates and hopefully they can get everything done next week so I can start getting more organized. Can't do anything in those rooms till they are painted and carpeted. Furniture for babies room comes March 2 and play room furniture will hopefully come in Feb I am going to order it once the carpets are down. 

Do you ever feel like you are not pregnant sometimes?? I had such a great nights sleep and then this morning I was worried that I didn't feel pregnant. (I am happy about the good night sleep tho :thumbup:)I can't wait till they are kicking me more consistently.


----------



## addie25

Minivan said:


> I've actually been feeling like there is still soooo long to go. Trying not to think about it. Seems like May will never get here. And I know if I keep thinking about it, it will take even longer....
> 
> Must distract myself...

I agree with you. I have so much going on, my days go by fast yet it is still dragging!! I wish I could blink and have it be May.


----------



## Minivan

Just wait addie25, I felt like that a few weeks ago. But now just a few weeks later, there is no way I would ever think that I wasn't pregnant. Although this is my third pregnancy, so might be different for you. 

I have been busy over the last few weeks getting rooms all figured out. I moved my son to the spare room, he got the bigger bed. Then moved the crib out of my daughters room and she is now on a big girl bed. Next is to paint the 3rd room for the girls. We got the paint today! I want to get their room all ready by the middle of February. That way once I really start to slow down it will all be done... 

I just have to remember that this is the last time I will be alone with my 2 1/2 yr old, so I am trying to enjoy our time together while my son is at school. swimming, playgroups etc.


----------



## esperanzamama

Ultrasound today at 1... really excited to see them :)

Sounds like things are going well for you girls... same sleeping, pelvic bone pain issues here- but besides that I enjoy watching my belly look like it is being taken over by aliens. lots of kicks and turns :)


----------



## zephyr

Ohh over here if you have twins you get hospital care, the specialists who deal with high risk pregnancies are based at the hospital lol that is what I meant! I probably wasn't so clear on that one :D But no I have a midwife up until 28 weeks then she signs me over so my appointments change to being up there at the hospital instead of at the midwifery clinic.

esperanzamama - Good luck for your scan :D 

Oh wow times dragging for you guys? I really don't feel that way at all and I'm really quite nervous that everything isn't done or ready yet! Even though it pretty much is.
I have spent the last two days clearing out every room of the house and sorting boxes to take to the op shop and clothing bins etc to declutter I guess. I dunno what got into me. I was feeling pretty tired and sore before now!


----------



## addie25

I know what you mean. I have been trying to get things in order. Cleared out 2 rooms (well DH and our parents did bc I can't lift anything) Today I had someone come to give us an estimate on carpets for the girls rooms, tomorrow I have a painter coming to give me estimates and hopefully they can accomplish this in the next week or 2. I am calling carpet cleaners for the downstairs carpet in the living room tomorrow. I just want everything to sparkle be4 the girls get here in May!!


----------



## zephyr

aww I was considering getting a carpert cleaner in too haha I am so glad to hear I am not the only one going organise crazy!
It keeps me busy and my day goes faster too which is great and I can imagine in another couple of months I definitely wont be wanting to organise everything then!


----------



## addie25

I know. Everyone keeps telling me I have all this time well no I don't because I am not going to physically be able to do much in a couple months. I want everything in order be4 my baby shower March 4th. The furniture comes March 2nd, I will put away all the clothes and such after my shower and then rest till May when they arrive.:thumbup:

My back is very odd. It isn't even the lower back that hurts it is the entire back?? Most people say its their lower back that gives them an issue in pregnancy. I was up all night bc the entire back hurt and it hurt each time I took in a breath. :shrug:


----------



## Minivan

Getting ready for my sons' 5th birthday party tonight. Just a family thing. So just making a cake, and putting up decorations. The kids party is on Saturday at our local karate dojo. I won't have to do much, perfect! :)

When I was out at a play area today I was chatting with some ladies, one was 37 weeks along. I said I was 23 weeks and she gave me this strange look, and I said, I am having twins. She looked relieved, saying that she couldn't believe I was only 22 weeks. It's the first time someone really made me realize how big I am already... Makes me nervous for what is to come! I find it hard to really think if I am big or not yet because we see ourselves everyday, and I am one of those people that hasn't taken pictures every week so I ahve nothing to compare it to. All that being said, just thought it was fun to know that I do look very pregnant. :)


----------



## addie25

Yea I don't realize when I grow. I feel like I have been the same for over a month. I went to my doctor yesterday and I measure 26 weeks pregnant and I am 20 weeks pregnant :haha: I am glad babies are growing well. I am 6 weeks ahead what I would be if it were one so yea we really are much bigger than we would be.


----------



## addie25

Today and yesterday I have been feeling a lot more movement :cloud9: Still very light and I don't see my stomach move when they move but I can def feel it. One of them was having a party in there this morning lol


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I haven't had my bump measured yet, is that weird??? I have a 20w scan follow up on Tuesday as couldn't get all the girls measurements. Boy was very well behaved though and is all ok.

Feeling them move loads but its hard to tell who is who in there kicking me, can you guys tell who is kicking you?? xx


----------



## SaraM

hi everyone!! ive been stalking this thread for a while... im expecting twins - one of each in may. yesterday and today ive been having crampy feelings in my stomach - not the babies but my stomach im pretty sure its stretching pains. im so scared of how big im going to get...


----------



## Minivan

Hi SaraM!

Congrats on your twins! The other day I actually had some Braxton Hicks, which was so strange for me since I had never had any with my two other pregnancies... I hear you about being scared about how big you will get. I went for another u/s and apt today, and at 22 weeks I am measuring 29 weeks... I only gain one pound over the last two weeks, so I was happy with that, since I gained a bit more in the beginning. 

As for telling which one is kicking me, sometimes I have a hard time telling as well. They are both breech, so they both kick me really low alot. Can't be felt on the outside, as they like to kick my cervix. Today during the u/s the girls were all over the place. They sure are active in there. 

Confirmed again that they are girls, looks like the tech is 100% sure. I don't know why I make them check a bunch of times. I guess I just want to know for sure. 

I got some shelving for the closet in the babies room, put that up today, and we put up one of the cribs. I'm still hoping to have the majority of room and clothes etc all ready by the end of Feb. at the latest. 

My mom is going to throw me a baby shower near the end of March. It seems so far away. 

Well I ramble on. Feeling okay today. Almost time to put my 2 1/2 yr old down for a nap, and I think I will take one too. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## SaraM

minivan - i also have 2 older kids - my daughter in 5 and my son is turning 3. im nervous about adding 2 more to the bunch... most ppl i know who have twins either have 1 older child or the twins are their first - i dont know anyone whos have twins as #3 and #4. 
we decided not to tell ppl except family that we are having twins - it will be a huge shock to our friends. im guessing once i get huge they might not be as surprised. so far ive gained almost 30 pounds (i think thats about 2 stone) and thats only because im been really stressing about twins so ive been eating like crazy - so now im trying to be good.. im still in such shock that im having twins!


----------



## Minivan

Hey SaraM,

Looks like we are in the same boat! My son just turned 5, and my daughter will be three the same week that I will probably go for a c-section. I hear you about overwhelming. I think as it gets closer I start to worry more and more about the actual logistics. As it gets closer it gets more real! 

Oh, I'm actually in Canada so I understand weights in pounds vs. stones. :)


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Funny you mention movement. I am nervous that I keep feeling movement on one side and not the other?? I think I have only felt one baby move a lot and the other just a couple times. 

Have you had this feeling?? Over my left hip bone I had a pinching feeling on and off. Then when I walked on my left side it just felt odd like maybe one of the girls was going into my side or pushing something into my back, it was odd and not confortable. I called the doctor and they said where the pinching is sounds normal but to call if it starts to spread to other areas or gets worse. I think it was one of them on a nerve or something. This happen to you??


----------



## zephyr

addie - I had a pinching feeling round my hip area (the front near my groin area) last week and it was awful, I figured it was nerve related and that it was probably one of the babies. 
I'm the same with the movement too though they keep swapping. The girl was the one who was doing little to no movement and actually had me worried for a while there.
Then the boy did it and now they both are moving round heaps so I dunno. Its still really worrying though.

I had a really bad couple of days last week btu since then I have been feeling okay just been busy and had heaps to do and get too tired.

Last night my sleep was awful though I kept waking up sore and having to roll onto my other side, which does not help with my tiredness at all :p

Hope evryone is doing well


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah yesterday my twins were being very impolite! I was sitting having a rest and they I dunno they sort of expanded or stretched themselves out to take up ALL the space so my ribs hurt so I moved upwards a bit more and stretched to give them more room - lol bad idea within a few seconds they did the same thing again, expanded outwards........so I moved some more and then they did it again both at the same time! It was unreal and I was so uncomfortable haha


----------



## addie25

Awww they are copying each other. Yes I wake up sore as well sometimes my hips hurt so badly I can't lay on my side fully. My back was horrible for a while but has been a bit better the last couple days. :thumbup:


----------



## esperanzamama

try not to worry about the kicking only on one side or thinking it is only one...

I had the same worries- I was telling my doctor that I could only usually feel one of them, and only on one side- when we did the ultrasound the boy was laying across my stomach with feet to the left, and the girl was head down feet to the left--- basically i was feeling both kick in the same area, on one side, and assumed it was only one... They are allllll over the place now, phew!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I'm feeling kicks everywhere tonight and I think they are getting into patterns of when they like to move (ie, when I'm resting!!) sounds like your twins zephyr!!

I really like feeling them move about/kick, but its not really a pleasurable experience as it was with my first!!

And welcome Sarah!! 
and I read somewhere that by 24w weight gain of between 24-30lbs is expected (double the singleton expectations)

and is it just me, but I've been getting a lot of comments lately from strangers asking how much time left I have with the pregnancy, and I'm like, uh, I'm only 22w, but having twins... but what I do enjoy is when people ask what sex the baby is (again, strangers) I say, a boy and a girl!! 

...and I'm looking forward to Thursday, viability day!!! :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## addie25

TMI but yesterday I had a little clump of yellow and today a little clump of yellow in my undies. Is this normal???????? I have not had this while pregnant before. It wasn't a lot but it was thick and wanted to see if it is something that happens or if I should call my doctor?? It really wasn't a lot or anything but bc it was thick I got a bit nervous.


----------



## SaraM

addie - i wouldnt worry. as long as u dont have any other symptoms to accompany I'm sure its just normal discharge.


----------



## addie25

So my doctor wants me to go see an allergist so he knows what meds I can take later on in the pregnancy since I am prone to utis during pregnancy. I know they wouldn't ask me to do something if it was harmful for the babies but an allergist makes me nervous. They stick u with all kinds of meds to see if u react to them and the babies can't have those meds. I know they say they put it under ur skin and it doesn't go into ur system but what if it does. I told my doctor what I'm allergic 2 I don't get y I need to go to an allergist?


----------



## Minivan

Doesn't sound like fun addie25. I hope you are doing okay. Don't stress too much! Hope they get it figured out!


----------



## Minivan

Hey Addie25 - How are you feeling? Have they got anything figured out yet? I was thinking about you last night while reading in one of my pregnancy books. It was telling me that a symptom of gestational diabetes can be frequent urination and recurrent uti's. Just made me think of you. I know here in Canada we don't have our glucose test until between 24 and 28 weeks, but we do have a urine strip test each visit to the obgyn to check for protein. Have you been getting checked? Just thought of you.


----------



## addie25

Hey those strip tests are done each time for me and come back normal. I will be tested at 24 weeks for GD. I soooo hope I don't have that. I go to the bathroom a lot but my doc says that's normal bc I'm pregnant and be4 I was pregnant I went a lot. I actually went so often be4 I was pregnant I got tested for regular diabetes and I don't have it thank god. We shall see. I go to the doctor today and hopefully find out if I have a uti and of not what that pain was. I am feeling good now so that's positive.


----------



## zephyr

How'd your doctor go addie? I hope it all went okay! 

Well I dropped in today to let you all know I feel really really gross! Seriously I feel huge and I feel short of breath and nauseas today with no energy whatsoever. I feel like I can't complain about it to anyone I know either :( and I do kinda feel like having a big cry would make me feel better.....maybe uggh pregnancy! Usually I enjoy it but today is not one of those days!!
Anyone else having some rough days every so often where they feel like everything is so hard!? Or am I the only one? Most of the time I feel good but today omg......whata day! I can't wait till I am back in bed sleeping this one off.

I have my next scan the day after tomorrow, fingers crossed all is well hopefully I get some better pictures this time and not just the tops of the babies heads haha.


----------



## addie25

Sorry you arent feeling well. I have those days. All I want to do is lay down and rest when they come about but better days are coming u will feel great soon!! My apt went well I had no infection no kidney stone so they think it was a painful back spasm. I have my next apt on the 7th and hopefully the girls are doing great and continue to be healthy!! I can't wait to see them I hope I get better pictures of their profiles :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Addie, glad you are doing ok and that you have been checked out!!

Zephyr, I totally agree some days are much harder and I do not know what I would do if I had to go to work at the moment, I'm just so exhausted and spend lots of time laying down. My husband can tell I'm exhausted this time around and is really helping out but I am just still panicking about coping once they are here. I know everything will be fine and it will all work out but I get so overwhlemed and having a good cry helps...except if dh sees me crying, then I get in trouble (pretend trouble - he hates to see me cry!!)

Well have my 24w scan on Monday, not looking forward to it...its nice to see babies on screen but it hurts so much... the last 2 scans I've had the sonographers push down soooo hard, and then constantly are like, 'are you ok' as I'm just laying there in pain, I'm like no Im not ok!! and the last scan the lady kept asking me if I felt faint!! I must look awful lol!! and then I have a GD/GTT test on the 14th... and mw on the 16th, feel like I have constant appointments now, but I also feel like I'm not getting consistent care, I wish I had a midwife that had experience in twins....

Going to start looking at getting a Doula, I'm sooo worried about getting a managed hospital birth and I just don't want that!! (obv whats best for babies) so worrying!

xxx


----------



## Minivan

I hear you ladies. I get more worried everyday. If I already feel like this, how I am gonna make it to 38 weeks.... But I know it will work out. 

I don't get much sleep at night as my pelvic is always killing me. I roll over from one side to the other all night long. Some days I feel totally drained and don't do much. I feel bad for my 2 1/2 yr old at home as she dosen't get as much from me as she used to. Mom guilt I guess. 

I'm also wishing this pregnancy would go by fast. I didn't feel that way with the other two, I had very normal pregnancies. This will be my last pregnancy so I know I should be enjoying it, it's just hard. 

I totally feel like a complainer, but also feel good that you ladies know what I am going through. :)

I go for my first apt with the high risk clinic tomorrow. I will be seeing my obgyn at that clinic from now on. One more step.

At least I know that I will have a scheduled c-section since my last two were c-sections it's the safer option for me. So that is positive. :) 

Thanks for listening ladies...


----------



## addie25

I feel the same way. I want to enjoy the pregnancy more but I wish it would just fly by bc I want my girls here with me safe and sound. Pregnancy to me is scary, I am always afraid something will go wrong (my doctor gave me an award last week saying I get an award for most visits to the office while pregnant and I am only 22 weeks) Wellllllll w/e I like to make sure my girls are ok. I do enjoy the movement tho so hopefully that can help me relax when I can feel them more and more so I know they are ok. We are not planning on more children so I really should enjoy this pregnancy more but I just can't wait to meet them!! I feel like I have more control when they are here and have no control while they are in me. Odd I know bc most pregnant people want to keep their babies in them safe and sound but I feel like I can protect them and keep them nice and safe when they come out.


----------



## zephyr

I have just copied and pasted what I wrote in another thread cos it was lots of typing lol

I just got home from my scan It was wonderful. It took ages though and halfway through I found myself not even looking at the screen and talking with the lady cos it got boring, is that bad? I was there for well over 40 minutes and she tried really hard for so long to get one clear shot of the girls spine but it just would not happen. When she moved on to measurements again I was all excited watching but getting that shot (that she never ended up getting) omg it was so hard I feel sorry for the poor lady.

She even said to me jokingly "I really hope I'm not scanning you next time"
I said "ohh whys that?" and she said cos usually it gets alot harder to work out everything as you get further along and I would believe her too, this time round everything was even more jumbled and half the time it looked like there were 6 different babies in there!!

So anyways Both babies have switched position and she let out a "oh no" sigh when she saw that (cos she wasnt sure who was who) but once we confirmed that the sex's were one of each she knew who was who!
Both babies are laying transverse side by side and the girl is totally face down that explains all those strange kicks in my bum I have been getting We couldn't get a profile picture of the girl or even see her mouth and nose......so no pic of her today 

Both twins are measuring just over a week ahead on their tummies and almost a week ahead on everything else. The boys estimated weight is 2.1 pounds and the girls is 2.2 pounds. 
That's a lot of baby so far! no wonder I feel so heavy
 



Attached Files:







boy25weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## zephyr

and aww I just read everyone's replies It really sucks that you all have off days too, but I am really glad there are some people who can relate! 
I am sort of starting to get really exhausted now, I am defnitely slowing down and most days I feel like I can not survive without a nap.

This is my last pregnancy too and I find myself wanting things to hurry up and then I feel guilty because I should be enjoying it more, but then I think well no one enjoys feeling uncomfortable and in pain etc so I guess its not that bad that I want time to fly!.
I know with my single babies things were easy in comparison.

I am STILL vomiting!! and my sleeping is disturbed a great deal now. I feel better than the other day, but still a bit run down and I have started counting down the weeks now......

Time is flying by though I just want it to go faster, and mrsbeanbump - I know what you mean, I have those moments too and freak out so much about what its gunna be like when they are here. So many things to worry about!


----------



## addie25

Well apparently sitting around makes my body feel like I ran 5 miles!! :haha:

I am in bed now in pain bc of my day.

MY DAY:
1. Breakfast with my friend
2. Resting at my moms and then I took my moms scooter and rode around the block so we could walk the dogs. Took the scooter so I didn't walk bc that causes vaginal cramps if I walk to much. So basically I sat on a motorized scooter and drove around for 10 min so the dogs could use the bathroom.
3. Attempted to clean out some water bottles from my car but couldn't bend so gave up.
4. Sat outside for a couple hours chatting with my cousin bc it was beautiful
5. Drove home

What part of this day should make my body feel like I ran 5 miles??

I guess I really cant do much of anything but lay in bed and go 2 a store or 2 and not sit straight up. The sitting is what I think caused my body to react like this.


----------



## addie25

Zephyr: I agree that the screen gets confusing when they are doing the measuring. I have no idea what I am looking at half time time. She did get 2 zoom in on their faces but it wasn't a great picture bc 2 much is going on in there. Glad everything went well for you tho and the babies are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Aww addie, that sounds like half of my days! lol 
Especially the bending over part!! I have noticed the last few days I cannot bend over forwards anymore :( and it really sucks cos I have 3 kids so usually I do a lot of bending forwards picking things up off the floor etc but now anything that involves that I have to call someone else for help or do it really awkwardly.

I hope you feel better soon :D


----------



## addie25

That would be half ur day? Wow thats good u can do more. Yea bending is not going to happen till babies r born in May. Guess I just have to spend most my days laying in bed but thats ok. I pick one thing a day I have to do and thats that.


----------



## addie25

I didn't have as much movement today from the girls :shrug: Is this an issue or is is different each day?? I don't get a tun of movement to begin with I get some in the morning, afternoon, and night but its not for long stretches of time at all. I know they sleep a lot but how often do you feel your babies, and for how long a period each time??


----------



## zephyr

Yeah my days are definitely slowing down and I do spend a lot of it resting. As soon as I start aching I will rest. Some days are great and I get loads done, others are very unproductive and nothing gets done! Just depends on the day I guess.

With the babies moving, they have quiet days which are really worrying and other days I feel them move a bit but never really as much as my single babies.
The other problem I have too is I cannot really tell who is who unless its clear kicks from either the bottom or top. 

So how is everyone feeling now??


----------



## addie25

I have had more movement but can not tell who is who :shrug: I have a doctors apt tomorrow so knowing where they are located should help me know who is who :thumbup:

I have started snoring. I woke up this morning (I was half awake) and I hear this really loud truck like noise and realize it is me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALSOOO super embarrassing I had a coughing fit last night and I was coughing so hard that I peed in my pants!!!!!!!!! Thank god we were home but now I am nervous about doing that in public. Guess I will have to bring a change of close when I go out just like I will do for the babies LOL.


----------



## zephyr

Oh no! I'm in the same boat, I have had to wear liners now just in case! Nothing worse than going out and having a sneeze fit and yeah.....

I had my midwife appointment today and she wasnt sure which position the babies were in but thinks they are still transverse. I am measuring 30 weeks now!! 
Today was meant to be my last appointment but I still have not yet recieved my appointment from the hospital to switch care so we made another for two weeks time. Hopefully by then I will have seen them at the hospital and have a date for my next scan :D

I have a Glucose tolerance test on Friday too, not really looking forward to that but I guess I have to.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

the babies are moving loads for me and I've started to figure out who is who and which way they are. We had a scan yesterday and before the scan I said I thought they were both head down as I was feeling kicks on both sides and they were so yay I was right! I think just knowing one is 'left twin' and one is 'right twin' helps me figure out where they might be... 

I have my GTT on 14th Feb.... but you zephyr you don't have to 'do' anything. I personally am thinking about not getting the test done. The reason i'm supposed to be getting it is my bmi is 33ish I think and over 30 is recommended to be tested. I think bmi's are by no means an indicator of anything as I have quite big bones and am tall and seeing the ideal bmi weight associated to my height, to me is unrealistic. So I, personally, am still in limbo about getting it done, which I've said to my consultant and midwife..the consultant was quite understanding but the midwife was trying to use scare tactics. I think it depends on what makes you risky for Gestational Diabetes. Sorry, I am just a bit touchy at the minute about 'having' to do stuff as I am trying unsuccessfully to crusade for a natural birth and everywhere I turn it seems twins are too risky to do more than lie on your back and push :( (which do not get me wrong can be some peoples cup of tea, but I'm not a fan and I want to be offered choices) and if I have to come to the realisation that I also might be having a c-section for any emergencies, I'd like to think of the actual birth of a more natural experience (something to aim for)...at the end of the day I'll do whats best for babies, but I'm sooo discouraged at the minute!! Sorry for this little rant xxx


----------



## addie25

Where I live everyone is tested for gestational diabetes. My test is the 14th as well. I understand what u mean about having options. My one OB says both have to be head down for me to attempt pushing the others say just baby A has to be head down so I pray when I have them the other doctors are there so I can have a vaginal birth. I'm ok with having an epidural and pushing in an operating room to be on the safe side if a c section is needed but I so hope it's not needed.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I hate being told what I have to do.... :( I just want to have some control!! I'm looking into getting a doula with natural twin birth experience to come along with me to hospital. At the minute I've told my consultant I want a home birth, which he will not sign off (fair enough) but I'm hoping that will give me some negotiation later to not being so managed or monitored when at hospital. and my bp has soared, have a midwife appt next thursday, hope it comes down by then. I need to just relax and stop thinking about everything for a bit!! xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/20...twins-born-past-41-weeks-one-footling-breech/

In case anyone was interested in reading a natural twin home birth story... it does happen. But that doesn't mean my consultant still didn't look at me like I had 4 heads when I said I wanted one!! :) xx


----------



## addie25

mrsbeanbump said:


> I hate being told what I have to do.... :( I just want to have some control!! I'm looking into getting a doula with natural twin birth experience to come along with me to hospital. At the minute I've told my consultant I want a home birth, which he will not sign off (fair enough) but I'm hoping that will give me some negotiation later to not being so managed or monitored when at hospital. and my bp has soared, have a midwife appt next thursday, hope it comes down by then. I need to just relax and stop thinking about everything for a bit!! xx

Hopefully they let you make some decisions. I hate being told what to do as well. I am all for a hospital birth. I am paranoid and like to be monitored. My practice has midwives and I would love for them to be at our birth as well but not sure how to go about requesting that bc I have not met them yet just have been seeing the doctors. Today I see the high risk doctor. I have not met this one in the practice yet but my friend has and she said he told her she needs to relax bc she is paranoid....Well if he thinks she is paranoid he may have me committed lol!!!! I will try and be nice and relaxed bc if he is that kind of doctor I don't want him thinking what I say is out of fear and nothing is really wrong if every I called after hours and he was to be on call you know. 3 years ago my mom was in a hospital and she couldn't walk, she collapsed at work and when they went to send her home she couldn't move her legs. Turned out she needed spinal surgery but her doctor pulled me out into the hall and asked me if she was an overly stressed person and if she makes things up and so on!!!! He didn't believe that she couldn't walk. After a couple weeks she switched hospitals and got the surgery she needed but those weeks of that ass accusing her of not telling the truth cost her movement and she can walk just not as well as you or I and needs a scooter when going to stores. That is my fear that I keep showing these doctors I am so paranoid about things going wrong that they wont trust me when I feel something is wrong u know.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Im glad Im not the only paranoid one, but I think i'm paranoid the other way!!! ;)... like they'll take actions before necessary... like 'OMG twin 2 has not arrived and its been 15 minutes so lets ventuse/forceps'....(in my hospital it says twin 2 should arrive within 15 minutes whereas it is more accurate for a natural twin birth between 20-45 minutes.) So I dont want rush/rash decisions to be made... I need to start writing an 'ideal' birth plan and an emergency birth plan. But a good thing that did come out of the meeting with consultant is that when we meet again in 4 weeks we are going to talk more about the birth and he suggested we also meet with a head midwife in the labour ward. I just cant deal with the stress at the minute!! No wonder my bp is going up! But I do feel lucky that I have some close friends that are well informed and advocates of natural birth (even twins) so they are encouraging & supportive... (the only ones!) xx


----------



## addie25

My hospital said twin b can be born even an hour later. It 2 separate births and have to push just like you did for the 1st baby.


----------



## Minivan

Sorry to hear that you guys are having some stressful times. For me it was an easy decision as I have had two previous c-sections, so a third one it will be for me. If I was having a single baby I was already thinking of doing VBAC as this will be my last pregnancy. 

Things are going well here. Still slowing down. Trying to realise how I need to slow down and do it. My mom and Hubby are getting on my back about slowing down, but there are just so many things to do. I am so thankful that I insisted that we do the babies room really early. I already don't have as much energy as I did 5 weeks ago. 

I don't know exactly how big I am now as my dr. didn't measure me at my last apt. But at 22 weeks I was measuring 29 weeks. So I know that I am well in to 34 week territory by now. I was looking back at some older pictures of previous pregnancies and I definatley am getting close to being the same size as I was at the end of my first. Scary stuff.

We all go for the GT here in Canada as well. It's just routine to test all pregnant women. If you have other indicators they might send you for the longer test right away. I need to go and do my test this week. 

I've started going to the High Risk Clinic, which is good. They are actually on time, no more waiting for an hour or more for my Dr. at his office. So I like that. They gave me the weights of the girls at my 24w u/s to be 1pound 6 ounces and 1pound 8 ounces. So pretty good. Just shy of the 50th percentile. So I think that's good. There is always something to worry about.

I was just worrying about movement yesterday as well. For the past for weeks I was feeling a pattern of movement, and then yesterday it seemed like I really didn't feel them alot. worry, worry, worry.... I am so ready for May....


----------



## Minivan

Having a rough day today. Woke up fine, made some pancakes for the kids. Sat down to eat with hubby. Ate some pancakes and a breakfast sausage with a hot chocolate.. Then right when I was done, threw it all up!!! Come on what's going on. No other symptoms. I am hoping that morning sickness has not come back... Not cool... :)


----------



## addie25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDt...CNFkGUHZpN5x-zV8hiybbRvhxo_izA&has_verified=1

Here is a twin home birth I was told to watch on youtube. This lady looks like she is just hanging out no issues. I was in shock how easy it went for her and it made me feel a little more relaxed. I want to be in a hospital but if I am able to have a vaginal birth I home it goes like this.


----------



## zephyr

Oh my! You ladies are brave haha. I cant even really give the birth much thought tbh it scares me. I had all my 3 babies in hospital and will have these two there also. I am not sure what hospitals are like over where you are, but here as long as you have a great midwife/and or specialist the hospitals aren't too bad. My last experience was awful adn put me off having more kids (almost) but that was one bad apple. I don't think I could do it at home, I wouldn't be able to relax just because I know if on the odd chance something were to go wrong, by the time I even got to hospital it could end badly, where as in hospital I know I wouldn't have that worry there.
Good luck if you do end up doing it! I would if I could but I worry too much also after 2 natural births I will be definitely having epidural :p 

Minivan - My vomiting hasn't actually left me at all, it eased off to mornings only now and some weeks are great, maybe once or twice but lately it has been every morning.
Even if I have not eaten or drank yet I still throw up and my stomach clenches and it hurts cos there is nothing to throw up.
My midwife said that it will probably stay till the end, I was hopeful that I may get some relief from it but I don't think so.....it sounds really sad but its actually become part of my morning routine the past couple of weeks :( I was just saying in another thread that I am just starting to enjoy the pegnancy a bit but can't wait till I dont need to spew again!! I am well and truly over that part. Like so over it, its like a chore now every time I know its gunna happen I stomp slowly down to the bathroom sighing and shaking my head lol.

I can't remember when I posted here last but I had my GT test done on Friday just waiting for the results which I will probably get next week at my appointment.
I am still waiting on my hospital card to show up in the post with my specialist appointment. 

Not much else been happening, aside from getting huge! I noticed today my belly touches the drivers wheel in the car and I'm sort of left thinking "Am I actually going to be able to drive in 6 weeks time?"


----------



## zephyr

I sort of got sidetracked when I was talking about the birth thing, I was meant to talk about it a bit more but forgot (see this is my pregnancy fog shining through right here!!Its so bad)
I have been getting heaps of braxton hicks contractions and some of them have been quite painful and the other night I woke up in absolute pain! I actually thought I was in labour cos I had woken up from a dream where I was 10 cms dialated and about to start pushing. Turns out my extremely full bladder was making me have these awful braxtons! 

The birth terrifies me! Any time I have discussion with anyone about the birth I end up feeling so anxious, I dont even know why?! Whether its the pain that bothers me, the unknown, or the fact that theres gunna be two babies.....I just dont know.


----------



## addie25

I also need to have a hospital birth. I need to be monitored and know what's going on. It makes me very nervous as well. I hate the idea of a c-section and a vaginal birth scares me with 2 babies. I rather have a day from hell and do a vaginal birth than weeks of recovery from a c-section tho. I am going to get an epidural ( have no choice actually doctors said with twins they make u get one I case u need to have a c-section I want one anyway so that's fine) hat should make it a bit better. 

Sorry you are feeling sick. Hopefully it passes soon :hugs:
I would freak out If I had B contractions. How do u know when it's a real one or a B one??


----------



## zephyr

Well thats the thing, I don't! With my other pregnancies you would get them but nowhere near as many as I am now. I don't know whether its because this is my 4th pregnancy or because its two or a mix of both. Obviously since they dont increase in strength etc they are just Braxtons but they still very annoying.
I find the girl baby sets them off a lot lately, she has been trying to flip over and every time she has tried its like her back gets stuck in this awkward position and my belly goes weird shaped and then I get a Braxton from it :p
I just got one as I was typing this :/ 

Thanks I hope my sick passes too but I am doubtful :( I managed to keep it together this morning though which is a nice change. 

As for the hospital birth I hear ya, I'm too nervous if I dont know whats going on. And yay epidural! thats the only thought thats keeping me from freaking out about the birth completely. I mean either way these babies are coming out, and times going so fast they'll be here before I know it.

How is everyone feeling? Hope all is well.

Not much else been happening here, babies been moving heaps today and I have been feeling really tired.


----------



## fox 2

We are expecting ID boys.

Due date 7th June, but will be delivered April 12th at the latest due to them being MOMO twins.

Now 23 weeks and it's still a shock!


----------



## addie25

Well last night I was very sick. I have a stomach disorder (colitis) and I got so sick with it last night that I lost 6 pounds in one night. That is very typical for coitis but not happy it happened again while pregnant. The weight gets put back on quickly but still not pleased. The girls were moving around a tun during the night so maybe they enjoyed all of my stomach noises lol. Hope this doesn't happen again while pregnant, I hate having colitis. The doctors going to think I didn't gain any weight in a month bc this is what I was last month but ill just tell her what happened and see what she says. I was told having colitis doesn't bother the babies and it is actually supposed to get better while pregnant (well not the case here clearly) Today is the glucose test, what a day to have that test, hopefully it doesn't upset my stomach :dohh: Wish me luck!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Fox 2, welcome!

I didn't go to my GT test.... cancelled it yesterday. That was the right choice for me, hope everyone gets good results from their tests!

Poor you Addie with Colitis, I'm assuming inflammation of the colon from my High School anatomy & physiology class, but I've never known anyone with it. Glad at least the babies liked it! Think tummy noises comfort them :)

Zephyr, sorry to hear your still sick a lot :( I still sometimes cough and feel like I'm going to throw up but don't...and that is awful, so can't imagine what it's like to be sick every day still!!!
And in regards to Braxtons v. contractions...what I didn't realise with my first is that Braxtons are not supposed to be painful :dohh::dohh: If I had known that first time around I probably would have known earlier that I was going into labour at 34 weeks!

I'm feeling okay, struggling to get comfortable and I already feel huge, bigger than when I was at the end of my first pregnancy (34w) so I feel like I'm getting into unknown territory!! and only at 25 weeks!! Babies move around loads and sometimes they are making it quite hard to be comfortable because they are always kicking me! I'm signed off work at the minute and I have no idea how I would actually be able to be going to work!!! I'm exhausted most of the time and uncomfortable when sitting for more than like 30 minutes!! Still trying to champion a homebirth (OR at least a natural undisturbed hospital birth...) I have a midwife appointment on Thursday so hopefully I'll get some support...if not I'm going to try to get a different midwife! I've also started pregnancy yoga which has been really nice... She got me right in and I think I skipped the waitlist. (I think because she knew I wouldn't be staying around until I was full-term!!)

xx


----------



## SaraM

addie - i have colitis too - it sucks so bad. i take a lots of meds for it which is not so good during pregnancy but i have it really bad so i need to be on it. it is supposed to get better during pregnancy IF u were feeling well when u got pregnant. just beware that after u have the baby u might get really sick - after i had my daughter it got really really bad. i hope u feel better.


----------



## Minivan

Hi Fox 2, welcome to the board and congrats on your boys!

I can't beleive we are all finnaly getting closer to our 30 weeks mark! Some days it seems like it will never come. 

My mom is planning me a baby shower, which I think is nice, but still feel weird about having a shower for babies #3 and 4. There are things I need, and I know most people want me to have one. But if feels a bit weird asking people for things when you are 35 years old. lol... 

Not too much new with me either. If I get a half decent nights sleep I am okay, but when I don't get much sleep the next day I am pretty tired. 

My sister has Crohns disease. I think it's similar to colitis. She was lucky to have almost no symptoms during her pregnancy, but once she had the baby, she had it come back really bad... I hope it goes better for you guys.


----------



## zephyr

mrsbeanbump - well thats what I thought! With all 3 of my pregnancies the BH were never like this. I told my midwife last week and all she could say was "oh dear, well its a good thing you are switching to hospital care in the next week or two" I thought nothing much of it, but I have not even recieved my appointment card yet and I am 28 weeks soon! 
Its almost like my uterus is super sensitive! I know if my bladder is full the BH's hurt lots and if the babies are in an odd position, the ones where the girl tries to turn and sets one off is quite uncomfortable. The rest are just annoying.
Thanks, about the sick too. uggh not long now then I can actually eat a normal breakfast without puking!

Minivan - we had the option of having a shower too but it felt really weird for me cos baby number 4 and 5! Someone else on these boards gave an idea of having a bbq or something a week or so after the babies are born so everyone can come over and meet them and I dunno what its like where you are but people usually give gifts when a baby is born anyways, so it would be kinda like an after birth shower? I guess.....I dunno I liked that idea better. Guess it depends how I am feeling when the time comes. 
Get what you mean though about having a shower, though its always nice to get gifts, somehow it just feels strange!

Last night I had the most awful horribly vivid dream!! First pregnancy nightmare :( Also needing to get up 3 times during the night to pee now!


----------



## zephyr

double post :p


----------



## addie25

SaraM said:


> addie - i have colitis too - it sucks so bad. i take a lots of meds for it which is not so good during pregnancy but i have it really bad so i need to be on it. it is supposed to get better during pregnancy IF u were feeling well when u got pregnant. just beware that after u have the baby u might get really sick - after i had my daughter it got really really bad. i hope u feel better.

I was fine be4 I got pregnant. I got sick here n there and took myself off meds bc I felt better off the meds. I have had 3 big episodes during pregnancy so far. I have to change my diet and see if that helps. Obgyn said to go see my doctor about it but I came off meds for a reason and don't want to be on them while pregnant bc I don't know how my body will react. I hope a diet change will help. She made me feel bad about having colitis like she goes ohhhh u have had 3 episodes ohhhh well colitis isn't bad for babies but dehydration is so u need to fix this. Welllll I chug water all day I know ur body dehydrates n I chug water bc of that if I have an episode. And I happened to weigh myself yesterday be4 I got sick bc I wanted to see if I gained a good amount this month be4 I went to the doctor and after I got sick last night I weighed myself again and saw a 6 pound difference so when I told the doc this she goes " why r u weighif urself daily" I don't I just happened to weigh myself then wanted to see how much I lost bc I was nervous after I got sick bc I know I loose a lot of water when I have an episode. I don't like what she was implying. I guess I'm just sensitive she's a nice doctor and very smart but just felt upset when I left the office. At 28 weeks they start seeing u 2wice a month with twins but she said we would start now so to come back in 2 weeks. Not that there's an issue it's bc of the colitis episode I think she bumped me up a month early. I should get glucose results in a couple days hopefully I am clear of it I wouldn't deal well with having that I've had enough stress that would just be added stress.


----------



## addie25

Zephyr: I love the idea of a BBQ but not a week after they are born too many germs. People give money after baby is born usually if u didn't have a baby shower.


----------



## addie25

Sara: what is ur diet like? What I notice is different foods make me sick but not everytime so I try and eat them and I'm ok half the time and the other half I'm so sick like sauce,cheese,and nuts. And I've been addicted to sauce which now I'm scared to eat In high school I was so sick to the point that I was scared to eat and ate a lot of oatmeal which I know not good to not eat real food but getting sick a lot and I was nervous. Now I'm getting scared again so I'm trying to get good food suggestions so I can keep a healthy diet while pregnant and after as well that is good for people with colitis.


----------



## SaraM

addie - maybe every colitis is diff but i know that with mine its not food related and water seems to make it worse. i recommend seeing a colitis specialist.


----------



## addie25

Don't feel bad for having a shower bc it's not ur first baby. Showers are a time to celebrate and every baby should be celebrated :thumbup: My shower is March 4th I am so excited, it's around the corner. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## zephyr

People give money after a baby is born where you are? omg its so weird how different places do different things, I've never heard of that being done here.


----------



## addie25

If you don't have a baby shower and have a meet the babies party they will come with a gift and usually at that point it's money bc the parents have the things they need for the babies.


----------



## Minivan

Yah, I am just going to let my mom do the shower. I never had a baby shower for my first two kids, so that makes me feel a bit better about it. 

I do like the bbq idea. maybe a month or more after the twins come... Just to get people together and let them meet the girls. I will have to keep that in mind and see if I have the energy. :) 

Going for my second visit at the High Risk Unit at the Hospital today. I see them every two weeks until the girls are born. I am hoping to learn my c-section date soon. Will have to ask about it today. 

Zephyr - Sorry to hear that you have been sick all this time. I can't imagine.


----------



## addie25

It's good you go every 2 weeks to your high risk. My regular OBGYN said every 2 weeks now and my high risk is 1nce a month so I go 3 times a month now but I want my high risk to see me 2wice a month bc they are the ones checking on the babies. My regular OB checks to make sure I am healthy but doesn't do ultrasounds. They check babies heart beats tho so that is good but high risk does an entire scan to make sure they are growing properly. Hopefully after my next visit they will request 2wice a month. Then I go every week to my doctors which would make me feel better so I know everything is ok all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Minivan

Yah I've been going every 2 weeks since 24 weeks to the high risk unit. Babies are now 2 pounds and 2 pounds 4 ounces. So great weights. And I passed my glucose test, so that is good news. Yay. Oh and I got my C-section date. So May 11th is the date... :) I will be 38 wks 3 days.


----------



## addie25

Thats awesome you got your c-section date!! I don't know if I will be a vaginal birth or c-section but I want them to give me a date as well. An induction date (bc they want me to deliver at 38 weeks as well so I am guessing if it is vaginal they will have to induce labour)


----------



## addie25

Well I think my stomach doesn't care about the change in diet. My stomach just feels odd all day long no matter what I eat. I can't even eat dinner bc I feel like if I eat any more food I will get very sick. Maybe I will try toast and peanut butter in a bit or something to try and settle it.


----------



## zephyr

I got my test results back and my iron is quite low so have been told to start the iron tabs again which make me even sicker :( I just can't win. I took one last night and sure enough 5am this morning I woke up needing to vomit. 
I am thinking bout seeing my doc next week instead of my midwife and getting some anti nausea meds......my midwife wont give me any but I need them if I am taking iron supplements cos I end up spewing all day long! I could handle once a day but no more than that.

I also have my next scan on Wednesday yay :D I can't wait, hope all is well.


----------



## Minivan

Hope you start to feel better addie! And you too zephyr! Not fun at all. My iron levels came back just above the borderline. So they said they will probably test me again in 2 weeks. I don't think I want to do the iron pills either, hope I won't have to. But at least it explains why I have been so tired!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wow minivan!!! your the first of all of us to get a date through for babies arrival!!! how do you feel now knowing when they are coming??? How exciting!! xx


----------



## addie25

Sorry those pills are making you sick. I think seeing your doctor about it is a good idea. You shouldn't have to feel sick.

I had a good day today with my stomach so hoping this continues. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - Hopefully you are okay taking them! and yes its such a relief to find out that that awful exhaustion isn't just from being pregnant! Though I wish my iron wasn't low it was such a relief to know that there was actually a reason behind the tiredness and breathlessness, seriously I got puffed eating a plum last night haha Good luck with your test in couple of weeks, hope its better.
Also about the date, omg does that feel scary? You have a date to count down to now. Exciting!!


----------



## Minivan

It's exciting for sure to have a date! I'm happy about the date, as I feel like I am giving the girls as long in there to grown as big as they can. I would have been happy with anything after 38 weeks. Didn't really want to go before then if I could help it. 

I haven't actually figured out how many days it is till my due date yet, but I am counting down the weeks for sure. It seems SOOOO far away. Although it is almost March already. Thank goodness for February being such a short month. :) Now I am ready for winter to go away. Our winters aren't too long here in this part of Canada, but three months is long enough for me. 

Can't wait to see if anyone else gets dates! It's nice to have a definite end date in sight.


----------



## SaraM

minivan - what part of canada r u from?


----------



## addie25

I am going to ask for a date but not sure that they will give me one they keep saying 38 weeks. I think they want to wait till I am further along to give me a date. Next visit I'll be 36 1/2 weeks so they may say its 2 early to know now. Last night was hard both hips were killing me I didn't know how to sleep then my right arm starting hurting from the extra weight. Also when I stand now my knees feel like they are going to give out from all the extra weight. I was always thin my body is not used to all the extra weight. 

The girls are having a real party in there today my stomachs moving all over the place :happydance::happydance: when I take out my phone to video tape it tho try stop. They are shy :haha:


----------



## esperanzamama

hi girls!! glad to hear you are all doing well... i have a bit of low iron as well. They increased my iron tablets to 2 a day, plus my prenatal that has iron in it. Constipation is HORRIIIIBBBBLLLE. haha. 

My big induction day April 17th (38 weeks exactly) if I go that long... I am measuring 38 weeks at yesterdays apt... hoooolllllly cow!

If feels like everything is starting to happen so fast! the beginning of the pregnancy dragged, but now it is flying!


----------



## Minivan

SaraM - I am in Ottawa, Ontario. Not too far from New York State. :)

Addie - I hear you about the sore hips. I've been wearing my belt to help with the pelvic pain, but some days and nights nothing really helps. I will be happy for that symptom to go away.


Congrats on your date Esperanzamama. That is so soon!!! Exciting for sure. 

My dr stopped measuring me after 22 weeks. I know I am measuring near full term for sure. Make me worried about what is to come... :)


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - I would totally swap the weather if I could! It is still summer here and yesterday was so hot!! I had to pick my daughter up from school and even parked in the shade with the windows down I was so uncomfortable. I am wishing for more rainy cold days now. We actually had a really good summer it wasn't that hot really but the hot days are picking up as we near the end :( I thought I escaped it!

addie - My babies do that too, its funny. Always when I'm like "quick look at this!" and then they stop. I thought maybe they stopped cos my voice so I started doing hand motions lol but somehow they still know. The other night OH put his ear to my belly and got a good sharp kick in the face hehe

esperanzamama - I'm sorry you have low iron too! Those iron tablets uggh, hope you find some relief from the constipation!
I actually have craved unripe plums and nectarines most of this pregnancy and eat them till I get a tummy ache cos they are so yummy, that may be why I have escaped that so far.
Congrats on the date too!! Oh my goodness this last part is going to fly as soon as we all get our dates. and April 17th? That sounds so close :D

Has anyone else been sore or feeling bruised on their bump? It may even be my ribs I'm unsure but the pain started a few days ago and hasn't got worse but hasn't got better either. Feels like I did lots of sit ups.


----------



## addie25

Does anyone get vaginal cramps when they sit for 2 long. I went to lunch and sat for an hour and got vaginal cramps. My doc said to lay down when that happens and as long as it goes away after an hour or so it's ok. My cervix is long and all is good but these vaginal cramps make me nervous. I have 4 weekends in a row where I have showers to go to. My friends baby shower next weekend, then mine, then my other friend, and then my sister in laws bridal shower. I feel bad but I am only staying an hour at each shower I can not sit (except mine I have to stay but I will have a huge chair with pillows and keep my feet up but wish the shower was not 3 1/2 hours thats a long time wish it was like 2 hours)


----------



## addie25

Ok went to the hospital bc of these cramps. Doc said its from pressure and not anything wrong so to just rest as much as possible but i can still go out. Babies looked great and cervix is long and closed.

I am stressing about my friends shower that is 30 min away. I know I can't drive that myself bc driving causes a lot of pressure for me. Even when I'm not driving just sitting 30 min leaves me in pain for hours. I'm so annoyed bc I want to go to my friends shower but I don't want to push myself when I know I will be in pain from going. What would u do?


----------



## zephyr

Awh I hope that pressure goes away for you! I never got those cramps you speak of but I went through a period where the pelvic pain was horrific! I had to lay down for hours and even just walking round to do my shopping left me so sore I had to literally do nothing for a few days after each shop.
My guess is my belly has moved out more or babies changed position or soemthing cos I dont seem to get as much of that pain as I was. Now I am getting lower back back instead lol. I hope thats the case for you too.
About the shower, I would try and find someone to take me. Otherwise I'm not sure what I would do. See how I feel on the day? and give it a miss if its a bad one.

Last night I was thinking......Yup, I am so glad this is my last pregnancy, I am well and truly over being pregnant now. We dont have all that long to go but I think I am reaching that point where things start to become just that little bit harder. 
I want them to stay in as long as they are healthy, but I can't help but feel like I want to be near the end already and thats just because of how uncomfortable I am getting. If I could flash forward to 36 weeks and just have 2 weeks to go I would be happy :D


----------



## addie25

I'm with you I want to skip rt to 38 weeks!!


----------



## zephyr

haha! yeah on second thought that would be wonderful, 38 weeks wow. I am sure it will be here before we know it but I am wondering does time still keep going fast or is it going to start dragging out? 

I have this mega craving for pancakes and ice cream and a banana with lots of vanilla icecream in it so guess who is now impatiently waiting for her OH to get out of the shower to go buy some bananas and icecream?? hehehe omg I feel so hungry for pancakes.


----------



## zephyr

wait I got a bit ahead of myself....that was meant to be a banana smoothie with lots of ice cream in it!


----------



## addie25

Mmmmm that sounds delish!!!


----------



## zephyr

I know I can't wait!! hes walking down now and I got so hungry waiting I had some cheese crackers. Hopefully I'm not waiting too long!


----------



## addie25

I am about to loose it!!! Last night for 4 hours yes 4 hours I had a tight chest and ever couple minutes I would burp and instead of a real burp liquid acid or food would come up!!! I eventually fell asleep but every time I wake up the acid is so bad!!!!!!!!!!!! I am at a loss on what to do it won't go away and it is horrible!!!!!!


----------



## zephyr

ewww I hate that, get some pregnancy friendly antacids and take those for it :D 

I had some strange period cramps yesterday that ended up with me laying down for the rest of the day and taking paracetemol. They went away after the paracetemol so I wasn't worried but boy did they give me a fright! 
Got my midwife appointment tomorrow so can talk to her then about it. It hasn't come back again so hopefully its nothing and was just the babies laying funny.


----------



## addie25

I am sure it is nothing. Could just be growing. I got some cramping when I was at the hospital and they told me it is just my muscles.

I hate taking medicin while pregnant but I will have to talk to my doctor about it. I see her next week but I don't want to wait that long. I will call the nurse line tomorrow and see if a doctor can call in a prescription. I just really hate taking meds while pregnant, I wish I didn't have it this bad.


----------



## addie25

Well just threw up everywhereeee. Im so sick of my bathrooms not being finished.(If I have not mentioned we are remodeling both bathrooms upstairs and they are half done each!!) 

I am in my room and the bathroom upstairs is getting worked on and so I shut the door and put boxes in front of it so the cat wont go in ( door doesn't have a handle so does not just close we are getting new handles) So I feel like I am going to be sick and try to get in there and cant so get sick in my glass. SOO GROSS. Then run to the other bathroom upstairs which HELLO doesn't have a vanity bc we are getting one installed this week and it has tools all over the toiletttttt from the guy working this morning so no where to get sick and as I am running downstairs to our only working bathroom I get sick all over the stairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our stairs have carpet which we just had cleaned!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. What was that from the acid or am I getting morning sickness again?? And DH isn't home :(


----------



## zephyr

Sounds like nausea again :/ I hope its a one off! Nothing worse than puking ugghh sorry you had to go through that, sounds hard with bathrooms being renovated lol


----------



## addie25

YES I just want my bathrooms doneeeee. They are putting tile in our master bath and shower tomorrow and then vanities will go in Wed to that bathroom and the babies bathroom (which has already been tiled and painted) Then all we have to do is have painter come back and paint our bathroom and we can be done hopefully by next week!! I will never again buy a house where I have to update anything. nothing I mean not one thing. I want full move in ready it is just a pain.


----------



## zephyr

Oh it sounds like it! Though good that it will be done this week and you wont have to wait too much longer :D


----------



## addie25

Yes hopefully it will be done this week. It was supposed to be done last week!!


----------



## SaraM

addie - have u tried tums or zantac?? u dont need a prescription for those and they work well.


----------



## addie25

Tums does't work for me butttt after getting sick I have not had acid. I hope it was from the tomato sauce and if I avoid it then I wont get as sick as I did. I will try to keep a bland diet and if that works I wont need medication. If it doesn't work and I still have as much acid as I have had then I will have to take something. Thanks for all the suggestions :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## addie25

I have not felt baby A move all day. In the am I did but haven't felt her since. Hope she moves around soon. I know sometimes you don't think you feel one but you actually are so I will try not to worry.


----------



## addie25

Yay A and B are kicking now. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Aww thats good! I know mine quietened down quite a bit over the last week then after spending a short time worrying and getting close to phoning the midwife the little monkeys would start jumping round again!
Sometimes its hard to tell who is who :/

I just had the hospital phone me to make my appointment with the specialist and she had read the date wrong on the paper an tried to book me in for the 10th of May I was like "the 10th of whhaaaaat??!" cos clearly my babies will be here before then. 
She changed it to the 6th of March, that was the earliest they could get me in
That seems so far away. Its 2 weeks away I will be 30 weeks then considering I was told I would be seen at 28 weeks at the hospital, I dont understand how they have left it for that long. Anyways the appointment will last for about an hour and a half.......I wonder what they are going to do thats gunna make it take that long? hrrrmmm


----------



## addie25

They are prob going to look at every part of the babies like they do at the 20 week scan. My next doctors apt is Feb 28th. Then high risk doctor is March 6th. I feel like things are starting to go slow again. UGH speed up speed up!!


----------



## zephyr

You reckon? I didn't even know they had scans in that department.. 
Oh you are March 6th too? See that's what I mean by didn't they leave mine a little late not seeing me till 30 weeks?

Naww time will fly! Theres seriously not much time left till we all start having these babies. It does seem kinda slow lately especially on days like today when my kids are at school etc and its just me here and all I wanna do is clean my house but I really cant be bothered! So time drags. But then I will get to the end of the week and be all where did my week go?!


----------



## addie25

I think it is going fast it was just a long 2 days bc I was not feeling good. And the bathrooms dragging on makes me feel like time is going slow.

I just can't wait till their furniture comes March 2nd so I really feels like things are moving along!!!


----------



## addie25

How often does your doctor see you once or twice a month??


----------



## zephyr

I'm still under midwifery care. Visits are once a fortnight now but I wasn't even meant to have an appointment with her tomorrow, it was just a back up worst case if the hospital hadn't been in touch yet. It'll be my last with her tomorrow.


----------



## Minivan

Sorry to hear you are feeling sick addie... And the bathroom situation sounds frustrating for sure..

I've had cramping as well anytime I am on my feet too much. I am just trying to listen to my body. But it's hard with two kids running around.


----------



## addie25

It must be so hard with two other kids to look after.:hugs: do you have any help with them?


----------



## zephyr

Aww minivan how old are your kiddies? I'm lucky cos 2 of mine are at school and my 3 year old is at daycare 5 hours 3 days a week but weekends are chaos haha!


----------



## addie25

Well I threw up my lunch and then just now I had a major bubble in my chest from acid and couldn't burp it out and threw up my dinner like a ridiculous amount. I'm nervous to have lost pretty much everything I ate today. If this happens tomorrow I'll call doctor I can't loose my food like that the babies need it. DH is cutting me an apple to eat and I'm chugging water so I don't dehydrate.


----------



## Minivan

My son just turned 5, but he is in school all day, thank goodness. My Daughter is 2 1/2 and she is home with me all day. It's not too bad with her, she still naps each afternoon for at least 2 hours, so I can nap too. Sunday's are always hard because my hubby has been working Sunday's for the last year, so I have both kids here by myself, and I just can't do stuff with my son that I used to be able to do. I am sure with 3 kids already Zephyr you are busy. My hubby is supposed to start working a normal work week again soon.. I hope. It was suppose to be as of January 1st, then it got pushed out again to March 1st, but it's not looking hopeful.

I find some of the hardest parts of having other kids is the night times when they are sick. My son has been sick, so up at night, so what little sleep I do normally get, I haven't been. Then last night my daughter was up too. The joys! :) I don't mind at all being there when they are sick. It's the least I can do. But my body after too nights of not alot of sleep is rebelling.. ha ha...


----------



## zephyr

Aw that is the worst, when they get sick! and during the night too, when all you wanna do is sleep but you need to give cuddles etc. I hope your kids are better soon and you get some decent sleep. 

It does get busy but like you, my OH works some weekends and when the kids are all happy and stuff its fine but its always when I have a off day they all decide to bicker with each other lol and I'm like "arrrrghhh" wanna pull my hair out lol

My worst day is a Thursday, have to do grocery shopping, pay bills then school and daycare run, take the girls to dance classes then finally get home at 5:30 pm to cook tea. Monday is the same just minus the groceries and bills.
I can tell how this pregnancy is going week by week as I used to be able to do my Thursday run all on foot but then it got too hard. Same case with the car now each week it gets that little bit harder.

I noticed my ankles have started swelling heaps now if I'm on my feet too long. Anyone else? Its just popped up the last few days so will be mentioning it to my midwife today.


----------



## zephyr

Hows everyone doing?

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and my scan today. Everything is looking good! Both babies are growing well, the boy is 3 pound 1 and the girl is 3 pound 4. The boy is the leading twin and he is head down so if he stays that way looks like I wont be having a c sec.....unless I am advised to for whatever reason. Not sure yet still going to speak with the hospital at my next appointment and ask them the pros and cons and go with whatever is best for babies. Unless of course he turns over  The girl is breech but that doesn't matter.

We got a good view of him kicking his sister in the head lol everything else is great, I have over 6 pounds of baby in me and am measuring 35 - 36 weeks!! No wonder I am so tired and sore. Since my belly changed shape the other day and me thinking it had dropped (I think that was when the boy flipped head down) I have been more sore and sluggish.
Had some nausea here and there and almost lost it a few times but have not thrown up the past two days! Which is great, even if I get relief for a day or two this makes me happy.
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## SaraM

Hi everyone - so i went for a growth scan today - which i do every 2 weeks and they mentioned something about 1 baby measuring small in the stomach but they rnt sure if it means anything - it could also just be the positioning but they want to keep monitoring it. obviously now im really nervous that something could be wrong. does anyone have any insight on this?? i just dont understand what it means if he is small in the stomach....


----------



## zephyr

I'm not sure sorry :( Do they mean smaller in the stomach compared to the other baby? or smaller in the stomach than what he/she should be at this age?

I would try not to worry yet, you are in safe hands and I think its pretty normal for one twin to measure smaller anyways and at your next scan they will be able to see how much the baby has grown and go from there. :)


----------



## SaraM

i dont think they were comparing between the babies - i just think that it was measuring small for the age. i donno - i really didnt understand. and the dr kept saying its nothing to worry about right now. im sure its nothing but its still just another thing to worry about....


----------



## addie25

I'm not sure about the stomach measuring small. I would ask him what that could mean. Im sure it will be just fine tho :hugs:


----------



## addie25

My feet don't swell but I just can't walk around anymore. Yesterday I drove to my moms and back only 10 min and my body hurt all night. I just can't drive anymore. Haven't been able to drive for a few weeks now but every now and again I have to. I have my regular OB next week but I don't look forward to those bc they don't do ultrasounds they monitor me and check for hear beats. The following week I go to high risk and they do a full scan of babies which is what I am interested in. I went for glucose test and they said I wouldn't get a call if all was normal and I havent gotten a call so I hope that means all is good :thumbup:


----------



## Minivan

Sara, When is your next scan? 2 weeks? I bet it will be normal at that one. I find that sometimes i get different results depending on which tech I get. I am sure it will be all fine at the next scan.

Zephyr - those are awesome weights!!! Good work! Here's hoping the boy stays head down and bigger!


----------



## Minivan

Well now my little girl is sick. Poor thing. She got the cold her brother had. Problem is that when she gets chest congestion it last for along time. And she normally gets an ear infection along with it. We are off to see our dr this morning to see what is up. 

She actually got H1N1 back when it first came out. She was only 4 months old. Poor little girl. She got pneumonia at the time. I have noticed that her lungs seem to hold on to bugs longer and it has turned to infections more often than not. I think it's related to having H1N1. lol.. that's my diagnosis... I am hoping she will grow out of it.

Needless to say my hubby and I didn't get much sleep last night again. We are going on about 4 nights of really bad sleep now... So I hope she gets better. 

Just my little rant!


----------



## SaraM

minivan - My next scan is in 2 weeks - hope it goes fast.... i hope u r right! thx!


----------



## Minivan

Addie - You must be excited for the next scan. I always like the part where they measure them. But he apt takes so long. It was over 30 minutes last time. Started to get sore laying on my back on a hard table.

I know what you mean about being sore. Seems like I am slowing down even more lately. I can't sit on a hard surface for too long or my hips are killing me. Even standing to do dishes for 30 minutes leaves me in pain. Let's just say the house is getting messier and messier... lol


----------



## addie25

I know I can't do any house work and our house is so messy rt now bc we are remodeling bathrooms and we have stuff everywhere and boxes everywhere. My mom and mil come over and help straighten up luckily and we have a cleaning person every other week so that really helps.


----------



## addie25

Last ultrasound it took extra long bc my breathing was off so I kept taking deep breaths and it messed with her picture but I couldn't help it I have a hard time breathing sometimes and laying down on my back doesn't help. I am excited tho I just want to hear everyone is growin nicely!!


----------



## addie25

Minivan sorry she isn't feeling well. Hopefully it passes quickly.


----------



## Nicky1982

Hey Ladies! Sorry I have been missing for a bit but had loads going on! Ended up down at my mums for a bit while Wayne figured out how he was feeling. That's all sorted now and thankfully is completely engrossed with me and the bump. About time!!! Oh and then....hospital for me!!!! Been in and out for the last month with preterm labour! Had the drip to stop the contractions and steroids for the babes. It all started at week 27. But so far the legs crossed is helping a touch. Got back out of hospital again on Monday but now we are 30 weeks plus so getting better than the scary 27 week episode! I'm glad to be home, hospital food couldn't sustain a mouse let alone us pregnant with two! I have so much catching up to do with you all. Looks like I have pages and pages worth of reading to do to catch up! Well hope you are all well and I'm now going to read through the gossip. Nicky xxx:flower:


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow Nicky, good to hear everything is okay!! That would of been really scary so early but you are right after 30 weeks even though its still too early you would feel a lot better than 27. Fingers crossed those babies stay in till at least 36 weeks :D
I agree hospital food is no fun, I would hate to have to live off that cos the portions are so tiny. Years ago after I gave birth I was ravenous and so they got me a meal made up and it was so tiny I inhaled it and was still starving (I'd just had a 20 hour plus labour and hadn't eaten and once the baby came out the hunger hit me bad) so I thought well stuff it, got my friend to get a pizza delivered to the delivery suite lol I got funny looks but hey I wasn't going to go hungry and the hospital cafes were shut :p hehe 
This time I am packing food to take with me when I have the babies.


----------



## Nicky1982

I did end up with every visitor bringing food in. There was a family room on the ward with a fridge us girls could use for food. Guess the staff knew we weren't getting fed enough! 

Anyone else getting jabbed in the cervix area? It feels so damned uncomfortable!


----------



## addie25

Glad u are home and everything is going well Nicky. Did u have symptoms be4 27 weeks or it just hit out of the blue at 27 weeks??

I went to get an outfit for my shower next week but can't find anything that looks good. Maternity stores have ugly clothes and then the regular stores I just can find something fancy that fits well. I really wanted to look nice at my shower but looks like I may not find something nice to wear.


----------



## Nicky1982

No nothing really significant. Lost some mucus plug at 24 weeks but doctors and midwife at the hospital weren't concerned and said it can go anytime and nothing will happen. Apparently it regrows anyway. I had been having braxton hicks from 20 weeks but again that's normal particularly for us twin mums. I felt so full of energy the Friday and Saturday, housework crazy. Not like hoovering I mean cleaning cupboards out and repacking them etc, Sunday felt rough. Achy in my bump. Bit period painish but wasn't coming and going just a dull ache. Woke up on the Monday bit was getting worse steadily. Then started get bh which came from the period pain upwards, really tightening my belly. It was making strange shapes they were that strong. I kept putting it down to the babies growing and me just stretching. It got to about 7pm and I had been trying to make it to the Tuesday as I was due to see the midwife but thought I better ring just in case. I got asked how regular the bh's were but I hadn't ted any of them. Got told to go in just to get checked. Went to hospital to find that I was contracting every 3 minutes. Ooops! Cervix was still closed but soft and central. Had the steroid jab and was sent to delivery and monitored continuously.given some sort of drip as well (not saline) to stop contractions. I finally stopped at 11am on the Tuesday. I had the next steroid jab Tuesday night, started contracting on and off between Tuesday and Thursday. Finally escaped hospital once I had been free of contractions for 24 hours on the friday. Then on this Sunday two weeks later, Wayne went off to play golf and I had been feeling rough all day and had joked that hopefully I wouldn't ruin his game... Started contracting again at 1pm. Took a bath at 2, still contracting at 3, rang the hospital only this time I had timed them, again they were 3 minutes apart by the time I got Wayne home and to hospital for about half 4. All settled during the evening and I was home for tea on monday. Not good though!!!!


----------



## addie25

WOW but glad it all turned out fine. I am a very nervous pregnant person so it worries me when I hear things just come out of the blue when all was going fine. So far all is good for me except my body hurts if I go to a store and walk around and get vaginal cramping but they said it is stretching pain and cervix is very long and closed. Yesterday I had a bad pain in my stomach for 10 min but that was prob just a stomach ache lol. Sometimes my stomach feels hard but I dont think it is BH bc it stays hard it is not like it gets hard then stops and then gets hard and stops?? I think it is the girls position that makes it get hard and stay hard. I see my regular OB Tuesday but I really can't wait t go to my high risk the following week bc I feel like at my regular OB I dont fee relaxed tey dont to u/s they just do my blood pressure, weight, and check the heartbeats. I like high risk bc they check babies growth and my cervix.


----------



## Minivan

Hey Nicky,

Nice to see you back. Glad to hear that things are still going okay. Thank goodness for modern medicine! Here's hoping you making it to 36 weeks! 

It's interesting reading what your symptoms are, gives me an idea of what to looks for. I know the hospital gave me lots of books on preterm labour, but hearing what it felt like to you makes more sense to me. :)


----------



## Nicky1982

I'm glad it helps everyone. I had no idea and just thought it was growing pains. It is quite hard to distinguish between my normal painful self and the preterm thing but it was a lot more specific to period pain area and the contractions did start to feel a lot different from either them moving or bh. It didn't hit home what I was feeling until I was sat at the hospital and had to concentrate on what I was feeling. I suppose I had just shut it out when I was home. I know that sounds strange but I guess I just didn't stop to think it was anything but the usual uncomfortable/pain. 

I must admit now though that I have hit a really selfish point with pregnancy and want them to come along just because I'm so sore. Everything from my hips when I lay on my side to my bump when they move etc. Oh and not ro mention the kicks to the internal vag area-erggggg it feels like our little lad just keeps testing the exit with his nails!

How's everyones presentations going? My little lad (who is closest to the exit and will be first to arrive) had been head down since 20 weeks. He was so low in my pelvis when I first went in at 27 weeks that they thought he was fully engaged. But things have changed! Now he is using his foot and butt to block the exit. If he doesn't come back around I have been told that it is a c section unless they do finally come early while they are still small. Our little girl is transverse and surprises everyone just how high up she is. She like being up right by my ribs. I think I must be quite lucky though as I don't get too much rib kicks-she tends to lay looking at the exit if you get my drift. 

Would love to hear everyones growth scan measurements too. I'm at the obsessed with how big they are stage.


----------



## Minivan

I totally know what you mean about the cervix hits. Both my girls girls are breech, so I've been getting kicked down there for ever it seems... I suppose it could be worse, I could be getting feet up under the ribs. 

I am the same way about the weights. I guess I am just so anxious for them to get bigger so that if they were to come early they will have a better chance. My last weighs for the girls were at 26 weeks. They were 2 pounds and 2 pounds 4 ounces. I go in again this week for my next set of u/s, and I will be 28 weeks.


----------



## zephyr

Nicky - wow I am glad everything is fine now! I worry about whether I will know I am in labour or not. I have had a few days where I thought maybe this is it, I've been losing plug at least once a week or fortnight since early on (before 20 weeks) and those period pain cramps woke me up one night but went away then the next day they were back and they were bad, so bad I was shakiing and had to lay down! Lasted for about half an hour once the paracetemol kicked in. I was going to ring the hospital if the paracetemol didn't work.
I've lost more plug since then and get the usual braxton hicks regulary but I always wonder how will I know? you think I would after 3 kids, but this pregnancy has been so different. I asked my midwife and all she could say was "you need to keep those babies in for at least another month, the hospital is seeing you in two weeks they can help you more then" 
Anyways, I'm not sure if I posted my last scan, but the boy was 3 pound 1 and the girl 3 pound 4 and the boy is the leading twin and hes head down, so hes in a good position. the girl was breech unsure if she still is, my stomach stretches on that side often and sets off BH's cos I think she is trying to flip over.

And dont worry, I have days where I want them out too! I think that's normal. Its not that we want them to come early, its just us wanting to stop feeling so uncomfortable and sore. We must all be hitting full term size for a single pregnancy round this time shouldn't we? If not then over the next month anyways. So its no wonder we are sore! I was measuring 35 -36 weeks last appointment.


----------



## Nicky1982

I had a growth scan last Tuesday. I was 29+6 so very nearly 30. My little girl is average at 2 pound 15 and the little lad is 3 pound 11. I did say to the midwife is that ok for them to be so different and she said yeah because they aren't identical.


----------



## addie25

I am also worried that I will not know I am in labour. I had such a bad back spasm again last night that I was on the floor crying from it, I couldn't breath, and thought I was going to get sick. It still hurts on and off but my doctor said it was a spasm and if I keep getting this I should go to a chiropractor. I don't want to during pregnancy I will just deal with the pain. I just wish I could fast forward to May, I hate how things can change so quickly in pregnancy and never feel 100% safe. I have my regular OB Tuesday but I just cant wait till next week when I see high risk doctor so I can know their weights. I hope they are over 2 pounds now. I will be 27 weeks when I go next week to my visit. My shower is also next Sunday. I am very excited. I went to my friends shower today and stayed 3 hours which is why I think my back is starting to hurt again. I can't wait to bring everything home and set up, it will make things feel so much more real. At the party the girls were kicking the entire time, I never felt so much movement. It was lovely!! They were having a great time :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Minivan

Went for my u/s today. The girls are growing fine. So at 28 weeks one is 2 pounds 9 ounces, and one is 2 pounds 14ounces. 

I got all of my other apt's scheduled from now till the end as well.. After 32 weeks I have to go in every week! That seems like so many apts, since it takes at least 2 hours each time, as I have an u/s and see the nurse and dr each time. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## zephyr

wow every week?! Thats crazy and 2 hours each time omg you know having those weekly appointments are going to make time fly by really quickly for you hey. Congrats on the scan and good weights :D

I am doing okay I am having a bit of trouble today though I am just so incredibly sore :( 
I know my bump has dropped and I still have not thrown up since then (yay!! :D) but now my aching in my lower back has started up bad and the past two days I have been feeling bruised and swollen down there in my bum and lady parts. Kinda like I went for a really long horse ride.
Its awful and is just getting worse the longer I am sitting or standing. Looks liek another early night for me!

Hope everyone else is feeling better!


----------



## Minivan

hey Addie, good luck at your shower tomorrow. Hope you get lots of cute things and have fun!

My shower isn't until March 25th, but I think it will come soon enough.

I also joined a Multiple Birth Family group here in Canada. I went to a prenatal course with all women expecting multiples. It was pretty neat. Nice to meet some people in this area expecting twins and triples and maybe form some connections.


----------



## addie25

That's great u joined a group it will help for sure. I'm part of a multiples group as well and I get helpful advice on what to do when the girls come and even advice durin the prefnancy stage. Got sick again yesterday with my colitis ugh it stinks girls r moving a lot tho so I'm glad to know they are ok. I
Am so excited for my shower tomorrow and My furniture comes tomorrow as well. Tuesday is my doc apt so I am anxious I just want to hear they are growing well and are healthy.


----------



## J.Kiera

Congrats ladies!! I'm overly excited for all of you :) I hope forbtwins but dnt think they run on either side :(


----------



## zephyr

how is everyone doing?


----------



## addie25

I went to my doctor today and she said baby A is 2.3 pounds and baby B is 2.6 pounds. She said they are both in the normal range for this stage and all looks good. After saying that she said bc baby A is smaller than B and has a bit less fluid than baby B we will see u back in 3 weeks instead of 4 just to keep an eye on things. I said OK but you said things are normal for both. She said yes all looks good babies are both doing very well. Wellllllllll why tell me that A has less fluid and is smaller as if that is not a good thing after saying it is normal for them to be different bc they are not identical???? Do you find the same thing with your babies that they are different weights and such.


----------



## zephyr

At my last scan the girl was 3.4 and the boy was 3.1 they never said anything about the difference in weight. Maybe its only a small thing with the fluid and nothing to worry about and they are just being cautious? Those weights sound pretty good :D

As for me, I got overlooked somehow and my scan I was due for end of last week I wont be getting for another 2 weeks if I am phoned before then with an appointment.
It has been over 4 weeks since I last had a scan, 6 weeks till I actually get one!! and thats IF I get contacted. Bit frustrating that they are leaving me this long, this late without a scan at all.

I had my consultant appointment yesterday and all my pain down below is because baby has his head right down low in my pelvis. I suspected it was but hes all ready to go hehe. His sister is still breech.


----------



## addie25

zephyr said:


> At my last scan the girl was 3.4 and the boy was 3.1 they never said anything about the difference in weight. Maybe its only a small thing with the fluid and nothing to worry about and they are just being cautious? Those weights sound pretty good :D
> 
> As for me, I got overlooked somehow and my scan I was due for end of last week I wont be getting for another 2 weeks if I am phoned before then with an appointment.
> It has been over 4 weeks since I last had a scan, 6 weeks till I actually get one!! and thats IF I get contacted. Bit frustrating that they are leaving me this long, this late without a scan at all.
> 
> I had my consultant appointment yesterday and all my pain down below is because baby has his head right down low in my pelvis. I suspected it was but hes all ready to go hehe. His sister is still breech.

Yea she didn't say the fluid level was not normal just that A has less than B. I don't get why she would even tell me that if it is normal, it just causes worry. I am worried now that I won't make it to 36 or 38 weeks bc they will tell me A has lower fluid and they want to deliver me. That is my new fear. I know she said fluid level was normal but then why compare the 2 like that with me. Wish she didn't say anything. 

I would call and tell them it has been way 2 long since you have been seen and ask them to take you in. One of my little girls is sideways as well. A is head down, I do not see B going head down I think she will stay how she is lol.


----------



## SaraM

last time i went for a sono - they told me the same thing. B is bigger then A and has more fluid - when i asked why she said its because she is bigger. im going back on thurs to recheck the fluid. as far as one being bigger then the other - that is completely normal because they r 2 completely different babies. Im sure everything is fine with the fluid tho and u dont need to worry. I know what u mean tho - i sometimes feel that although i like to know everything that is going on they sometimes tell u things that make u all worried for no reason.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I saw the consultant yesterday and she has sent my referral through again so now I have to wait for the call. If I dont hear anything by my next appointment on tuesday with my midwife I will tell her an ask if she can send me for one at a different place. The public hospital here is useless and take their time!

I agree, some things they tell us just worry us more. She could of worded it a bit better I think comparing babies weights and fluid levels with each other is silly.


----------



## addie25

SaraM said:


> last time i went for a sono - they told me the same thing. B is bigger then A and has more fluid - when i asked why she said its because she is bigger. im going back on thurs to recheck the fluid. as far as one being bigger then the other - that is completely normal because they r 2 completely different babies. Im sure everything is fine with the fluid tho and u dont need to worry. I know what u mean tho - i sometimes feel that although i like to know everything that is going on they sometimes tell u things that make u all worried for no reason.

Makes sense that if one is bigger they would have more fluid. I don't like how she compared them especially when they are both in the norm, it just causes more worry. I can not wait till May when they are here with me in person!!


----------



## esperanzamama

just a quick update...

my iron has been low and they upped we to 2 iron pills a day plus my prenatal that has iron... but it still dropped lower. Today was my first iron infusion (IV) it waspretty uneventful, just hooked up to an iv, and pumped full of iron. i go back again friday to get my second infusion. After that they will check my levels again, and depending I may or may not need more iron infusions. My next ultrasound is friday as well, I am excited to see how much they weigh now... i hope they are getting nice and plump.

I feel like I have been so lucky as this has been a pretty easy pregnancy- i have kept a positive mental attitude through the pelvic pains, and braxton hicks, etc... and nothing has really gotten me down--- UNTIL... I got my very first hemorrhoid. It is TERRIBLE. I swear it is the most painful thing I have ever been though, and I have birthed a 10 lb 8 oz baby and had a c-section. i can't sit well, so i sit all awkward, and that is causing my back/hips/pubic area to ache, my poor butt is throbbing. i ice it, use witch hazel compresses, and just started using the preparation h... nothing is touching it. i am taking tylenol around the clock, and I am miserable. i cry, i feel bad for myself, i am down in the dumps. Haha, i need to get this butt bump under control, but it keeps getting bigger. I will have the doctor look at it (oh joy) on friday and see what he says.. i want a magical cure, but I am pretty sure there isn't one:) I keep reminding myself that millions of people have hemmorhoids and they are fine. Work is horrible, I hate sitting, it hurts when I walk, go to the bathroom, wipe, i swear to god I feel my heartbeat in it. it is GIANT. I told my husband I am no longer having twins, but triplets- 2 babies and 1 hemmorhoid. I think it was from all the iron tablets I was taking trying to raise my levels, and all the constipation that went along with it. Boo for me. I need to get back on the positive thinking train, and stop feeling so helpless. I just feel like there is nothing i can do where I am not in pain. blaah. I got up at midnight last night and took 5 baths!.... 5 by the time my husband got up for work. i had a non stress test this morning and then my infusion and was supposed to go back to work after but I think I am just going to ice my crack and watch the cooking channel:)

I hope things are going well for all of you ladies! Things really are going well for me- I need to keep reminding myself so many women have delivered twins prematurely at this point, or are on bed rest, or have pre-eclampsia, etc... and if the only thing i can complain about is hemmorhoids- than I am a lucky lucky lucky woman. My babies are doing well, so am i, my poor b.h. on the other hand...;)


----------



## addie25

Sorry about all the discomfort :hugs: Hopefully the doctor will give you advice on how to get rid it. You are still working?? What week will you stop?? Glad you and the babies are doing well tho. 32 weeks that is awesome!!


----------



## Minivan

That does sound uncomfortable for sure! Let's hope you manage to get it under control... I can't imagine adding that extra discomfort to all the others we all ready have. My hips/lower back have been acting up latley. When I get out of bed or sitting for awhile it takes me awhile to start walking as it's extremely painful. 

We did our hospital tour the other day and they were talking about twins that delivered at 29 weeks. So you are very right that we all can be happy that our babies are still growing inside of us. 

Addie, maybe the reason they noted the difference is because B is bigger. My Dr. always mentions that B is bigger, then he says, oh it doesn't matter because you are having a planned c-section. Because I guess if B is alot bigger than A, it makes delivery harder? Something like that. nothing to be worried about at all. :) And those are good weights for sure.

Hope you get your next scan soon Zephyr. That must be frustrating for sure. I know I have all my apts booked from now till 36weeks. It would frustrate me if I didn't know them for sure...


----------



## addie25

Minivan said:


> That does sound uncomfortable for sure! Let's hope you manage to get it under control... I can't imagine adding that extra discomfort to all the others we all ready have. My hips/lower back have been acting up latley. When I get out of bed or sitting for awhile it takes me awhile to start walking as it's extremely painful.
> 
> We did our hospital tour the other day and they were talking about twins that delivered at 29 weeks. So you are very right that we all can be happy that our babies are still growing inside of us.
> 
> Addie, maybe the reason they noted the difference is because B is bigger. My Dr. always mentions that B is bigger, then he says, oh it doesn't matter because you are having a planned c-section. Because I guess if B is alot bigger than A, it makes delivery harder? Something like that. nothing to be worried about at all. :) And those are good weights for sure.
> 
> Hope you get your next scan soon Zephyr. That must be frustrating for sure. I know I have all my apts booked from now till 36weeks. It would frustrate me if I didn't know them for sure...

That is true. She did say they are both in the norm. I really hope for a vaginal delivery I am so scared of a c-section (and scared of a vaginal lol but the girls have got to come out one way or the other!!) Baby A is head down and B is not 2 much bigger than A at all so I think as long as A stays head down I may have a chance at a vaginal delivery!! I am so excited I am having a 3D video made of the girls on the 22nd. This will be the first time I really get to see their faces the ultrasounds I get I can't tell what they look like so I am just overly excited to get this done and then I can watch them all the time till they come in May!!


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow I am so sorry to hear you are in so much pain! You are 32 weeks now though you dont have much time to go. I know it doesn't help the now but there is an end in sight at least!! I hope the next month goes by fast for you!


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - aww yeah the walking is awful innit?! I have been this way for two weeks now getting up out of a lying or sitting position to standing is pure agony. I cry every time almost and I find myself walking on tippy toes cos even taking a step sends searing pain into my pelvis. Each day is getting harder. 

I hope I get my scan soon too, the hospital takes so long to do referrals I'm worried mine will get missed again. Will speak to my midwife on Tuesday and see if she can get in touch with them and find out, If not I will get her to send me off for another one.
Beforehand when it was just my midwife my scans were elsewhere and I went in myself and booked them. Now cos its through the hospital I have to wait for them to contact me with a time. Its so frustrating.


----------



## Nicky1982

Hey ladies! 

Can't remember if I had told you all I had been back admitted to hospital again with contractions? It was a couple of Sunday's ago now but only spent one night on the ward thankfully. All seems to have settled again now and I feel the best I have for weeks!!! I'm sleeping through apart from One wee break and I'm so happy to be well rested!

I completely know what you mean about the bottom problems, I look like I have angelina joley's pout down there! I had a look with the mirror and oh god...Ernest and gallo would use my poor bum for their wine-full blown bunch of ripe purple grapes! Sorry tmi but oh god!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!

Just to put you ladies at ease about the weight issue, at 30 week scan they were nearly a full lb different. Still both just on the scale but opposite ends. Spoke to mw and she said we aren't worried as they are still in the range, cord is working fine and they are two different people at the end of the day. Had my 32 week scan on Tuesday and now they are only 3 lb 13 and 4 lb 2 so our little girl is catching up. She was only 2 lb 15 at 30 weeks and he was 3 lb 11 so it's amazing what two weeks can do for the growth.

I have a date finally, 12 th of April for a c section... Little lad is still breech and she is transverse above him. Dr said the likely hood of them changing now is so remote. Oh well as long as they come out the healthiest way for them!

I'm so done now though what with all the stupid preterm things, the bottom issue and the pains from size errrrrg! Hurry up my little bambinos!!!!!:cry:

Hope your all well!


----------



## zephyr

Wow Nicky that's just over a month away! How exciting, its soooooo close!
Are you nervous?

I am so incredibly sore today :( my lower back and hips ohhhhhhh its not getting any better.


----------



## addie25

Nikki how awesome you have a date and so soon!!!!!! Thanks for sharing about their weight. I just got scared since one had less fluid ( the smaller one) she is not much smaller she is 2.3 and her sister is 2.6. Doctor said they r doing great so I'll just not worry about it.


----------



## addie25

zephyr said:


> Wow Nicky that's just over a month away! How exciting, its soooooo close!
> Are you nervous?
> 
> I am so incredibly sore today :( my lower back and hips ohhhhhhh its not getting any better.

My body hurts also. Tomorrow I decided I am going to rest all day and my one outing will be the post office. I dont want anyone to come over I just want a day to myself. We have had so many people in n out causing me stress since we remodeled the bathrooms and today we had new windows put in girls room I'm just sick of people being here bc I can't rest when they r here. Tomorrow is a day of full rest.


----------



## zephyr

ohhh enjoy that! I know what you mean, I'm a pretty private person so can only handle so many people in my house and I like those days too! It really is hard to just relax when people are in your home.


----------



## addie25

It is I can't just rest in my bed when people r working or visiting. Tomorrow is a pj day. :thumbup:


----------



## Minivan

Wow, so exciting about the dates nicki!!! 1 month away, so exciting!!!! I am 2 months from my c-section date now.... Still seems like a lifetime.... 

I think I remember reading other ladies posts and they would say that at 32 weeks you feel like you can't go on much longer, that you are sore, and you don't think you can handle much more. But that it doesn't get much worse than what you have around 32 to 34 weeks, just stays the same. that's what I am hoping for anyway....


----------



## Nicky1982

God I really hope it doesn't get too much worse! I also hope I don't get too much bigger either! I need them to stay put at least until the end of this week as we are about two weeks away maybe three from having the new house finished and moved in! STRESS!

I just got the tape measure out to have a go at seeing how huge I am...45.5 inches around (116cm) and from my pubic bone to the top of my bump i am 19 inches (45 cm). I think that is quite big! I have been so lucky, I am all bump-the only bit of luck so far for this pregnancy!

Has anyone else had swollen hands, feet and ankles? Mine only started on friday. I have been reading that it can be a sign that your not too far from going into labour if you haven't experienced it earlier in pregnancy. I'm not too sure how right that is though. I don't think it is too much of a concern because I'm not hugely swollen. When I take my socks off there is a definite indent of nearly half an inch and I can tell my legs are swollen when I try and bend...

How is everyones babies measuring? I hope all is well!

Had a fab week last week, felt on top of the world but the bh have returned again today and I feel all sluggish and unmotivated.


----------



## addie25

Hey. I would check with your doctor about the swelling just to be on the safe side. My friends feet are super swollen and her doctor said it was fine. It happens when she walks around 2 much.

Soooo I have been starving the past week but the more I eat the more likely the girls will make it stay in my throat till I throw it up :dohh: Every night I have been getting sick bc there is just no room for the food. Last night was the 1st night I didn't get sick last week so that is good. Everyone says small meals so I eat a small meal then 15 min later I am starving and dizzy. Maybe babies are growing.

I have my doctors apt tomorrow. I want to ask them for a due date already. Also next week I am getting a 3D video made of the girls so I am so excited. The first time I will really get to see their faces!!! I didn't tell my DH I want to surprise him with the DVD!!! He is going to love it. He has been so in love with watching them move. When he plays his guitar they move around so I think he will love the 3D video to really get to see his girls!!!


----------



## Nicky1982

Oh wow I would have loved to have got a 3d scan but it sooooo expensive at the hospital here. It's something like £250! 

With the small meals, are you having more of them rather than like just 3 a day? I think if you cut down the size your meant to have more of them like 6 small meals a day. It must be horrible being sick all the time! I feel for you. 

Hopefully they will give you a date then you will havve a goal to aim at x


----------



## addie25

Yes I def want a date to look 4ward 2. The scan here is $250 but I have never seen the girls faces clear and I think it will be a nice memory to have.

My regular OB doesn't do my ultrasounds anymore only the high risk doctor. Last week I asked the high risk doctor if we could flip to 3D so I could see the girls she said no. I think that was very rude and don't see what the big deal is, it's the push of a button.


----------



## Minivan

Nicky, your post about measurements made me curious so I went and measured myself. :) So around my belly I am 52 inches!!!! and from my public bone to the top of my belly I am 45cm, so almost the same as you! I think the last time I did that measurement I was still in the 30's, so stomach has definitely started to get bigger. I guess I am for sure bigger now than I was with both of my previous pregnancies! 

Not too much new here. I was going to sing in a concert on the 31st of March. I just really wanted to get out and sing again before these girls come because I know it's gonna be awhile before I can get out of the house and do anything like that. But I have come to the reality that it probably wont' work out. Just practicing the few songs I would sing I realise I just don't have the breath support. Can't get a big breath.... Plus my hips have been killing me, and I am not sure I would make it through the evening... I was sad to have to cancel, but such is life... 

I also got it figured out when my MIL will come and visit after the babies are born. When she is here she stresses my hubby out, so it's always best to have short visits. So we are going to ask her not to come until we are home from the hospital for a few days, and then just stay a week. She lives about 8 hours away, so we will have to play it all by ear. At least she is retired, so she should be able to be flexible... :)


----------



## SaraM

does anyone get bad stretching/growing pains?? i used to get them once in a while and now i get them almost daily - i went to a wedding on sat night and on the way there i started getting the pains and since i had no tylenol on me the pain just progressively got worse i literally couldnt even walk. the car ride back was torture. and now i feel like my stomach just got soo much bigger.


----------



## addie25

I can't even read a book out loud bc I have no breath lol (I read to the babies)

I used to get stretching pain, sometimes I get low vaginal cramps.

So doctor wont give me an induction date. He said if all is well he will just let me go into labour. I told him my high risk doctor said 37 weeks is term and they don't want me going past 38 weeks. He said well if all is good why not get to 40. HE IS A CRACK HEAD!! at 40 weeks I will look and feel 46 weeks pregnant I am not an elephant!!!!! Then he said if I make it to 38 n I am not going into labour and I feel I can not make it to 40 they will induce me. Well thats what the high risk doc wants so why would my reg ob say well get to 40 if you can ugh. I know lots of things play into this I can walk in at 36 weeks and have them tell me ok well time to have these babies bc xyz is going on. But if I make it to 38 without going into labour and babies are good then I want to be induced, thats what high risk said and that is what I want.


----------



## Minivan

Hey Addie,

Is the dr you see at the High Risk Clinic the same as your OB? If it's a different dr maybe they can give you an induction date? Either way, once you get to 38 weeks you will be able to ask for an induction I am sure. :) Hope it doesn't drive you too crazy

Just wanted to update everyone on my babies. Just came back from my latest apt. They are now measuring 3lbs 4ounces and 3lbs 10ounces at 30 weeks. :) Cervix is 3cm long right now. They said that is fine. blood pressure is nice and low as usual. 96/60. So nothing exciting to report. Just waiting it out... 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## addie25

Glad your apt went well and those weights are great!!!!!!!

High risk is different than my OB but you are correct at 37 weeks if I do not go naturally I will tell them I want to deliver at 38 weeks.


----------



## addie25

Every night after dinner I can feel the food stuck in my throat it just can't fit and then I get sick maybe 3 times a night. I just had lunch and food couldn't fit again and keep getting sick. It is making me nervous bc I am scared the girls aren't getting what they need if I keep getting sick. I guess I really have to eat very small meals and not eat as often.


----------



## zephyr

I wouldn't worry addie, I have spent 28 weeks solid spewing at least 5 times a day at one point I lost 2 kilos in the second tri. All up I have only gained 6 kilos. I was weighed last week last so that may of changed since then. Somehow the babies still managed to pile on the weight and were over 3 lbs each at my last scan! 
Your body has a way of getting everything to your babies I think, its just you that suffers. You just have to be sure to keep hydrated and try to eat very small amounts. I hope you can find something that helps :( Its awful the sickness!!
Mine came back because I have had to take iron tablets, this morning I was vomiting blood!!! but thats because I must of had a nosebleed in my sleep and since my nose was blocked I think I was swallowing the blood ohhh it was awful!! Freaked me out, but after I blew my nose I realised what had happened, same thing happened last week.
Anyways I was prescribed anti nausea meds which are helping a great deal, its a last resort but maybe you could ask for those?

Sorry I have been MIA too, we switched isp and we had to wait for a new modem to get sent out and we just got back up and conected again today finally! omg its been a very slow boring week not being able to get in touch with anyone I know!

I have had a huge growth spurt the past week too, I went through a clumsy period cos the weight of my bump and I was tripping over everything and a bit wobbly on my feet.
I have a terrible stretching almost skin ripping pain when my girls head is sitting so if I stand for too long it feels like my bump is ripping my skin :( and then the usual pelvic pains from the weight of the babies on my hips.
I have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow, then an appointment with a physio therapist the next day to get a support belt fitted so hopefully I can walk a bit better, then the day after that I have my scan so fingers crossed w ehave some good weights in there!! I dont wanna feel like I have been going through all this pain for nothing so I need to see two big healthy babies :D

Anyways long update, hope everyone is well! I cannot get round my head that we are all going to have babies in the coming weeks! Like.....5 - 6 weeks? some maybe sooner. I am so excited :D


----------



## zephyr

Addie have you tried protein shakes? Can you find a pregnancy friendly one to take and have that with milk? I was doing that 2 or 3 times a day when I coudl not eat much and when I was spewing cos I knew at least the babies were getting minerals and protein from that and then I tried to eat what I could on top of that.


----------



## Minivan

I feel so sorry for you girls! I have a few days here and there where I feel nauseated and don't feel like eating much, but I don't actually vomit. I can't imagine what you are going through... yuck... At least we see the light at the end of the tunnel.

I am also on iron pills now. But I have been too chicken to take them with Vit. C on an empty stomach like they recommend. I have heartburn issues (prepregnancy) and I am just getting by as it is, I just don't want to be too sick.... I am a baby I know. :)

Felt pretty bad yesterday. Lots of BH. had to sit around all day to keep them from coming. And the babies moving is starting to feel much different. Not like kicks anymore. They have moved to the wriggling stage. Where they don't have as much room to move around. Seems to hurt more. I am hoping that I am almost at the point where it wont' be worse. Almost there... Almost there....

Getting harder and harder to do stuff with my other two kids. We just finished March break here, and just getting the kids up, feed, dressed and off to the bus was exhausting.


----------



## esperanzamama

just had my 3rd iron infusion... I have one more scheduled for fri... hopelly that will do the trick and i wont need anymore. I am i turn 34 weeks tomorrow- such a huge milestone! I know I really havent 'done' anything but I cant help but feel proud that I have made it this far... it is so scary reading about all the preterm labor- those poor mommies... how stressful. I feel very blessed. 

PS my bump also feels like it is ripping off me when i stand for a bit- ow. I am measuring 48 weeks- ha! to date, i have only gained 4 pounds. (babies were 4lbs 5 oz and 4 lb 7 oz at 32 weeks ultra sound and so they are doing well) don't worry about the throwing up, they just take from you:(


----------



## addie25

zephyr said:


> I wouldn't worry addie, I have spent 28 weeks solid spewing at least 5 times a day at one point I lost 2 kilos in the second tri. All up I have only gained 6 kilos. I was weighed last week last so that may of changed since then. Somehow the babies still managed to pile on the weight and were over 3 lbs each at my last scan!
> Your body has a way of getting everything to your babies I think, its just you that suffers. You just have to be sure to keep hydrated and try to eat very small amounts. I hope you can find something that helps :( Its awful the sickness!!
> Mine came back because I have had to take iron tablets, this morning I was vomiting blood!!! but thats because I must of had a nosebleed in my sleep and since my nose was blocked I think I was swallowing the blood ohhh it was awful!! Freaked me out, but after I blew my nose I realised what had happened, same thing happened last week.
> Anyways I was prescribed anti nausea meds which are helping a great deal, its a last resort but maybe you could ask for those?
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA too, we switched isp and we had to wait for a new modem to get sent out and we just got back up and conected again today finally! omg its been a very slow boring week not being able to get in touch with anyone I know!
> 
> I have had a huge growth spurt the past week too, I went through a clumsy period cos the weight of my bump and I was tripping over everything and a bit wobbly on my feet.
> I have a terrible stretching almost skin ripping pain when my girls head is sitting so if I stand for too long it feels like my bump is ripping my skin :( and then the usual pelvic pains from the weight of the babies on my hips.
> I have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow, then an appointment with a physio therapist the next day to get a support belt fitted so hopefully I can walk a bit better, then the day after that I have my scan so fingers crossed w ehave some good weights in there!! I dont wanna feel like I have been going through all this pain for nothing so I need to see two big healthy babies :D
> 
> Anyways long update, hope everyone is well! I cannot get round my head that we are all going to have babies in the coming weeks! Like.....5 - 6 weeks? some maybe sooner. I am so excited :D

OMG I have pregnancy brain or ADHD I don't know but I just read this post 3 times and can't remember what I want to say in response!!!

Let's start with the meds u were given. My doc did offer them to me if the zantac doesn't work. Zantac does work but I just don't want to take it daily, I get nervous. Clumsy period you say lol. My whole life is a clumsy period, I fall all the time.(only fell once pregnant tho and I was half sitting on the floor so it was not a bad fall) Now I just bump into people with my big bump!!!! I am sure your babies will be a great weight!!!!


----------



## addie25

Minivan said:


> I feel so sorry for you girls! I have a few days here and there where I feel nauseated and don't feel like eating much, but I don't actually vomit. I can't imagine what you are going through... yuck... At least we see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I am also on iron pills now. But I have been too chicken to take them with Vit. C on an empty stomach like they recommend. I have heartburn issues (prepregnancy) and I am just getting by as it is, I just don't want to be too sick.... I am a baby I know. :)
> 
> Felt pretty bad yesterday. Lots of BH. had to sit around all day to keep them from coming. And the babies moving is starting to feel much different. Not like kicks anymore. They have moved to the wriggling stage. Where they don't have as much room to move around. Seems to hurt more. I am hoping that I am almost at the point where it wont' be worse. Almost there... Almost there....
> 
> Getting harder and harder to do stuff with my other two kids. We just finished March break here, and just getting the kids up, feed, dressed and off to the bus was exhausting.

I feel like their kicks are more rolling movements now. I do get the big pop corn kicks tho that just keep coming and you can see it outside your belly. So far doesn't hurt so hope it doesn't later on and hopefully yours relax and it doesn't hurt when they move. Soon they will run out of room to move 2 much. We are almost there. I really hope to make it to at least 36 weeks. I keep talking to people tho that went at 33 or 34 weeks but they were on bed rest and such so I am hoping not being on bed rest but still resting a lot means that I can make it to at least 36. My doctor says it means nothing lol bc things can change any day but I still like my positive outlook on it. Oh my you had acid issues be4 being pregnant, are you doing ok with it while pregnant?? I hateeeeeeeeee acid. I never had it before and it is just horrible.


----------



## zephyr

esperanzamama - ooo no! does that ripping feeling get worse? Its horrible! I thought it was just her head pressing on something but maybe not.
Yay you are almost there!!


----------



## addie25

Minivan said:


> I feel so sorry for you girls! I have a few days here and there where I feel nauseated and don't feel like eating much, but I don't actually vomit. I can't imagine what you are going through... yuck... At least we see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I am also on iron pills now. But I have been too chicken to take them with Vit. C on an empty stomach like they recommend. I have heartburn issues (prepregnancy) and I am just getting by as it is, I just don't want to be too sick.... I am a baby I know. :)
> 
> Felt pretty bad yesterday. Lots of BH. had to sit around all day to keep them from coming. And the babies moving is starting to feel much different. Not like kicks anymore. They have moved to the wriggling stage. Where they don't have as much room to move around. Seems to hurt more. I am hoping that I am almost at the point where it wont' be worse. Almost there... Almost there....
> 
> Getting harder and harder to do stuff with my other two kids. We just finished March break here, and just getting the kids up, feed, dressed and off to the bus was exhausting.




esperanzamama said:


> just had my 3rd iron infusion... I have one more scheduled for fri... hopelly that will do the trick and i wont need anymore. I am i turn 34 weeks tomorrow- such a huge milestone! I know I really havent 'done' anything but I cant help but feel proud that I have made it this far... it is so scary reading about all the preterm labor- those poor mommies... how stressful. I feel very blessed.
> 
> PS my bump also feels like it is ripping off me when i stand for a bit- ow. I am measuring 48 weeks- ha! to date, i have only gained 4 pounds. (babies were 4lbs 5 oz and 4 lb 7 oz at 32 weeks ultra sound and so they are doing well) don't worry about the throwing up, they just take from you:(

WOW 34 weeks that is awesome!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! I can't wait to make it to 34 weeks. Hopefully time goes by fast.


----------



## zephyr

Ahh okay, well at least something helps :D If you really are worried though get a protein shake of some sort.

Minivan - I don't feel the babies much anymore I think they have just run out of room. I have mentioned it heaps but no one seems concerned at all so I guess its normal. It was just the girl who quietened down now its the both of them.


----------



## addie25

I would def tell doctor like u did if movements reduced, but with twins it is normal for that to happen bc they do run out of room.


----------



## Minivan

I think we are all getting to the hardest part of the pregnancy. I remember when I was first pregnant with twins I thought, no problem I can do this. Didn't really think about all the things that would be different than with my other pregnancies.... 

I am having a grumpy day today.... Just one of those days I guess. I hope it will pass quickly as I don't really have time to be grumpy. LOL


----------



## zephyr

I agree Minivan, I knew it would be hard but I really had no idea :p

My ripping on the top of my bump is whats bothering me today! I had another burst of energy and managed to clean my kitchen from top to bottom and I am feeling pretty good today, no pelvic pains, no BH's just that tearing pain, like someones trying to rip my bump off. haha O_O Surely that cant be normal? I'll have to ask at my appointment which is in an hour yaaaaay!!! Finally


----------



## zephyr

My consultant is awesome! I finally got to meet him :D My mum worked at the hospital before she moved overseas so knows who he is and she said I was very lucky to have got him but now I see why! 
He even said that if my babies are breech he will do a breech delivery if that is what I want to do! Not sure if I would but it is good to know that I actually have some control of the situation. 
We will find out in two days if my little monkeys have flipped or if they have stayed put :D I can't imagine they have changed positions, I would like to know how they would manage that without me noticing.

esperanzamama - I am so incredibly nervous about how little time is left and then I remember you are further along than me, are you nervous at all? 
Nicky as well, your date is coming up soon! You have what 3 or 4 weeks left?! omigosh


----------



## esperanzamama

I honestly am not all that nervous... I think it is some sort of weird mental preservation/block. haha. It must be some coping mechanisim- as soo as I start thinking about carrying two babies to the car (plus herding a toddler) i get really nervous. I just dont think about it. I am so lucky becuase my husband is AMAZING and would do anything for me and our family- he give me so much support that I know we will be fine- just thinking about the little details gets me stressed. C-section? no problem, loading the car with babies? nerve shattering. Weird huh? Tick tock- we are down to 30 days at the MOST. C-sect scheduled for april 19th... lets see if I make it that far.


----------



## SaraM

Zephyr- at 28 weeks both babies were head down- at 30 weeks one was breach and the other was transverse and at 32 weeks one is head down and the other is still transverse - drs say they have plenty of time to move into/or out of position. too early too tell... a breach delivery sounds painful.


----------



## addie25

OK how are you all doing thins. I am about to break rt now. My bump feels like it is ripping off of me, my acid is just horrible and I again got sick last night. I don't want to take zantac 150 every day to prevent the acid bc medicine during pregnancy makes me nervous. I just feel like I can not do anything anymore. I am also tired of people telling me it is for a good reason and people would kill to be in my shoes. WELLLLLL YEA I get it is for a good reason but it doesn't make it any easier or make me feel any better. If I had the choice I would do this again to have my daughters but people telling me that does nothing but annoy me.


----------



## Minivan

I understand your frustration Addie. I have hit a wall the last two days. Just feel grumpy and down. And could cry at the drop of a hat, which is totally not me. I am hoping that it will go away. I think I am in a feeling sorry for myself mood... :) Just need to focus on all the great things. Oh, and if it makes you feel any better I take two Zantac 150's everyday just to get by, plus tums on top of that. I was on a stronger medication that I had to stop when I got pregnant. So this is doing the trick, on most days.

Like my baby shower this Sunday. It will be fun, and then I can really get things finalized for when the girls come. 

Let's see, C-section date is May 11th (38 weeks 3 days). I will be pretty happy to make it anywhere past 36 weeks. But if I count to the surgery date I have 52 days to go.... urgh.... under 30 days sounds great!!! here's hoping with Easter and all it will go by quickly.


----------



## addie25

You are so lucky you have a date!! I asked my doctor and he said NOPE no date because baby A is head down so he is going to let me go into labor whenever I go into labor. I said well not past 38 weeks and he said y not????? UMMM bc my high risk doctors say NOT PAST 38 weeks and I am not an elephant!!! He said it was my choice and if I do not go into labor by 38 weeks I can get induced. At 37 weeks I am going to start eating foods and whatever else that may help me go into labor since 37 weeks is full term according to my high risk doctors. I am guessing if baby A moves and is not head down they will give me a date for a c-section?? I really hope for a vaginal birth tho.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

sorry I've been mia for so long!! just not in the mood to get on the computer much!! 

I'm having constant bh and feel the babies moving all the time, I'm so uncomfortable!!

had 30w midwife appointment last week and measuring 36cm, I'm just hoping to get to 34 weeks. everyday my oh thinks I'm going into labour!! I've got no date for induction or section but I'm also still trying for a homebirth...the midwives and consultants aren't necessarily happy about this but my community midwife has said they'll support my decision as long as I make it to 36weeks, so heres hoping!!

xx


----------



## addie25

I hope you can have the birth you want. Are they able to monitor the babies from home since sometimes baby B is not head down??


----------



## mrsbeanbump

addie25 said:


> I hope you can have the birth you want. Are they able to monitor the babies from home since sometimes baby B is not head down??

Well I always have thought as long as the leading twin is head down I'm not really concerned, worst case scenario...baby 2 comes out breach! people give birth to breach babies all the time. I know we all have our own birth preferences, but I dont want to have a controlled birth, I want to be left to birth stress free hopefully at home...but at the minute they are trying to get me to agree to go to hospital if they will let me use the pool and have midwife led care. I think part of the reason I'm so adament about this homebirth and knowing what I want is from having a premature singleton, born at 34 weeks he was taken away (I was fortunate to have a quick cuddle) by a foreign doctor who could not explain to me in English, why my baby was going to ICU. and I still think it was not needed if they had just put him to my chest and did some skin to skin first. but anyways....hopefully we all get the birth we want as we all have a choice! (and I support all choices!! :) ) xx


----------



## addie25

Yes hopefully we all have lovely births and they go as we planned :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

esperanzamama - No I totally get what you mean! I am nervous about the birth but I know that once the labour starts happening that's the end point where life is going to change big time and I too wonder how on earth I am going to even go to the store to get something I need with twins and my 3 year old! I see other mums just pull their baby out of the car and carry them in, and I cringe a little and then start freaking like "omg how is that even going to work?!" I guess things will just take a lot longer? 

Sarah - OMG you are kidding right? wow that is amazing they can still move round like that! So there is still a chance the boy has flipped breech then? I thought I didn't have to worry about that anymore at my last scan. The tech said to me, looks like it will be a vaginal delivery so I have spent the last month gearing myself up for that!! and to think she probably should of waited a bit longer before saying so.
The consultant did say we will find out on Thursday so.....I'm guessing its less likely for them to turn after my next scan?
Eeek! I think he is still head down, I am pretty sure its still his head in my pelvis but I could be wrong :/ I hope not! Will find out tomorrow morning :D

Addie - I'm sorry things are rough for you at the moment! I dunno about everyone else but I am barely getting through the day and just taking it one day at a time and trying to focus on the end in sight! Even though it seems forever away even getting a day closer helps me keep everything together.
Ignore peoples comments too! Twin pregnancies some people fly through it without a hassle, for others its rough! and it takes a lot to make just one baby let alone two! And unless they have been through it themselves, what they say means nothing. 
Your doctor said that? haha I nearly fell off my chair when going over 38 weeks was mentioned, seems an impossible thing right now dont it?! I am going to do what I can naturally once I hit 37 weeks too. Since I was told I would be induced at 38 anyways I would much rather go into labour on my own before then! Being induced sucks.

Minivan - you have a date too! :D omigosh I wonder if you will make it to 38 weeks? I know when my consultant said 38 weeks my eyes bugged out cos it just seemed like there was no way I would make it that far! But a lot of people do don't they?
So if you have a scheduled c section but you go into labour before the date, do they just rush you in then and there?


----------



## zephyr

mrsbeanbump - sorry you are uncomfortable too! I hope you get the birth you want also :D
Have you read much about leading twin being breech? Would you still consider vaginal delivery if they were? I really don't know if I would or not! 

I got my belt fitted today, and walking is slightly easier. The pain is not gone I still ache but when I take the belt off I defnitely feel everything relax and the pain level increases quite a bit so I know it is doing something. I hope it lasts! 
Scan tomorrow morning at 9am. I can't wait :D Will update afterwards.


----------



## addie25

Zephyr: hopefully he is still head down for you. Did ur doctor say both babies have to be head down? I feel like my doctors would want both head down to do a vaginal. As of now only baby A is head down but she is moving a lot so not sure. I'll find out Thursday. But from what I'm hearing they still have the ability to turn up till almost the end. I am more worried about the birth and less worried about when I take them home. I just want to be 37 weeks and meet my girls!!


----------



## zephyr

No! That's why I was like wtf? my consultant said to me if both babies are breech he is willing to deliver them vaginally if that is how I wish to do it. I know some doctors don't even give you that choice if both are breech that's why I was surprised that I got a doctor who would.

Over here its the same as everywhere else though I think with the leading twin being head down 2nd being breech. You deliver the first as you would a normal delivery then deliver the second baby breech if it doesn't turn.


----------



## addie25

My doctor told me only 2 out of the 4 doctors in my practice would deliver baby b breech. I don't want to deliver breech so I hope they are both head down or baby b is sorta head down and then turns. I am curious to see where they are tomorrow at my doctors visit bc they really have been moving everywhere. Yesterday I was feeling movements that was like little tantrums or something lol like this :brat:


----------



## Minivan

I hope we all get the births that we are hoping for, but in this game of pregnancy more than likely we will have to roll with the punches! lol... 

I was hoping to try for a vaginal birth this time as it will be my last, but my doctor told me after two previous c-sections that he strongly recommended a third. So I just went with it. Kind of glad that I did, since it takes some of the guessing out of it. 

As far as when I will deliver, my doctor only works in the ER on Fridays, and the friday when I was 37 weeks 3 days he is out of town, which is why he had to put it at 38 weeks 3 days. I was happy about that at the time because I want to give my girls as munch time in there as I can, but as we are all getting closer 38 weeks seems like a lifetime away! 

As far as the c-section goes, if I go into labour before 38w3d, they will just bring me in for an emergency c-section.

Okay my daughter just asked to go for her nap... she must be tired. Chat soon.


----------



## Minivan

Oh, I was wondering if you ladies had choosen naps yet for you babies? And if you were willing to share?

We are going with Adrienne Dianne, and Jeanette Kay. Named after our grandmothers. As well since my hubby is french, being a name that can be said in french or english was important to us here in Canada.


----------



## Minivan

LOL I can't believe I wrote "naps" I really am losing it. NAMES... names.. names....


----------



## addie25

You have had 2 c-sections.....Honestly, is the recovery that bad??? That is what I am scared of.


----------



## esperanzamama

yes, was the first c-section and the second the same recovery? or was it easier/harder the second time?


----------



## addie25

I am just so scared of surgery and I don't want that recovery period. I don't want to be limited in what I can do with the girls and so on.


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - haha that made me laugh! We have settled on Aria for a girl, the boy we will be deciding when he is born just because OH picked out a dreadful name but he has picked out two others one of which is Max which he quite likes. I want him to be able to name one but his choice of names are awful and I do feel stink disagreeing with him so I said pick the names you like and we will see which one fits best when he is born. I feel so bad hating the name he really loves but I really do hate it and I hope he goes with Max. 

Had my scan! It took almost an hour and a half to do.
My boy is still head down! and his head is right down in my pelvis she said it was very low so I think he is there to stay. 
The girl.....well for the first time we were able to see her face! she was face up and she is so beautiful. The equipment at the hospital must be a lot better because it was so clear almost like a photo and she was so beautiful. I asked if we got copies and they said not for growth scans no which I was really bummed about :( 
She is in a very awkward position though, Not breech, not quite head down, not transverse even the specialist who came in after to double check her girl parts (cos they were very swollen and for a sec there we thought the other scan place had the sex wrong!) even he said the position is strange. Shes sort of head down, but facing out and has her body twisted out to the side and across the top, kinda like a rainbow I guess but sideways.
I dunno they couldn't explain it very well and even brought dolls in to show but didn't end up using them cos they couldn't quite work it out. Just said it was 'odd'

Anyways we saw them both breathing! and the best part he is estimated to be 4.9 pounds and she is 5.4 pounds!! 
This makes me feel like all the pain and moaning about the pain the past month has been worth it! makes me feel like I had good reason to complain, thats pretty much 10 pounds of baby! and I still have a wee way to go yet.


----------



## addie25

WOWOW they r big that is amazing!!!!! Stinks they didn't give you a picture. I don't get why they can't just make the moms happy. They wouldn't flip to 3d for me when I went to my growth scan even tho I said I never saw their faces be4. I thought that was mean. I go tomorrow for a 3d scan to get a video so I am very excited. Have to pay for this tho.


----------



## zephyr

I know! big babies. I definitely feel it! I'd hate to think all up the waters placenta and babies how much that all weighs omg.
I agree! Why can't they just make us mums happy?! I wanted a picture of her face because I have collected photos from the scans all the way through, I have a good profile shot of the boy but no facial photo of any sort for the girl and I wanted to get a big frame where you can put smaller photos in and put all the scan photos in there and then have a larger photo in the middle of them together when they are born but I am missing the one of her!! grrrr 

Good luck with your scan :D I wish I could get a 3d scan but I don't even know if we can pay for them here I never looked into it.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

zephyr said:


> mrsbeanbump - sorry you are uncomfortable too! I hope you get the birth you want also :D
> Have you read much about leading twin being breech? Would you still consider vaginal delivery if they were? I really don't know if I would or not!
> 
> I got my belt fitted today, and walking is slightly easier. The pain is not gone I still ache but when I take the belt off I defnitely feel everything relax and the pain level increases quite a bit so I know it is doing something. I hope it lasts!
> Scan tomorrow morning at 9am. I can't wait :D Will update afterwards.

Hi! I've not done too much research about leading twin being breach, probably because leading twin at the minute is head down.. Hopefully she will stay that way! I would probably try for breech though as it is quite normal in some countries I believe..but I'm not looked into it so don't know what I'd do for sure!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Minivan - We havent' decided names yet... Think we will wait and see what they look like. We should probably start thinking about this more but my dh never takes it seriously (or what I think is serious) as he always gives me names from the characters in his fav tv shows!! how is that serious!!?

We've not had any scan photos since the first couple scans...and now I'm so uncomfortable during the growth scans (every 4 weeks) that I'm just like hurry up I want to not lie down anymore!! and the sonographers always tend to ask me if I am ok or feeling faint so I must look quite miserable! 

I hear what you mean Addie about moving around too!! Mine are just constantly stretching out trying to make more room. I'm not sure if they've moved (hope not!!!) the mw last week thought the boy turned around but I'm not necessarily convinced. (she was basing this on a good feel) Our next scan is April 2nd so guess we will find out then! then another meeting with mw that week and at that appt we're scheduling for her to come to the house with the supervisor of community mw's to talk homebirth!! eek! Hope I last that long...dh has started to ask me everyday if I'm in labour!


----------



## Nicky1982

Hey ladies...well....deary me...what another exciting week! Went to the RVI (Newcastle hospital) last friday for GTT (came back neg) and while I was there I spoke to a midwife as I had been feeling off all week and had been getting BH alot. By the time I had finished the 2 hour waiting period for the next blood test to be taken I was having regular contractions...Was sent around to the maternity assessment unit and I was a finger dilated and still contracting. I got the MW to ring Wayne and tell him to get his butt to the hospital because they thought they were going to be doing my c section if I didn't stop dilating. In the end, I stayed at a finger and got a ambulance (siren and lights blasting) to Sunderland hospital as they didn't have any cots in the nicu at the rvi (just in case we needed them). Before I left the RVI, the doctors gave me the drip again to help with the contractions and so that I wouldn't labour in the ambulance. I finally settled down on the monday and was allowed home tuesday (still no babies). Now, yesterday, I have never been sooooo tired! I slept all day and all night! Today I past a huge glob of plug (sorry bit graphic) and I am getting some tightenings again...I wonder if it is my time? At least I am 34+1 now so the doctors said that all should be fine and they should need any special care especially as they have had their steroid jabs back in feb.

Turns out that I am slightly lacking iron as well so I have been put on three pills a day to help with that. I must admit when I do remember to take them it makes a big difference to my energy levels.

As for names, we still can't get a little lads name but we settled some time ago on Brooke for our little girl.

Oh, on the breech front, RVI won't let me delivery vag as he is breech and she is transverse and they said it is too risky. When I got to Sunderland though, they were trying to convince me to do it vag as they believe that they would still be small enough to come out that way. I personally think it is way to much risk. I could probably do the breech birth but what happens if she doesn't turn???It means I have done all the hard work and would still need a c section so I stuck to my guns and said no thanks, c section for me please. Would have loved a low risk birth but ho hum!

I'm surprised no one else is having any niggles like this yet! I thought it was kind of normal but obviously not! The multiples midwife even turned around to me the other day and said oh you have had a horrible pregnancy! Quite surprised actually but I know I wouldn't do it again, I have enjoyed it that's for sure! 

I am finally ready for the little monkeys to come along for their first cuddle so here is to hoping it won't be long now!

:flower:


----------



## addie25

It's good they were able to stop the contractions. 34 weeks is fine but keeping them in a little longer is a good idea. Mentally I want to make it to 34 weeks so I can feel relaxed. 36 is my real wish but 34 will be ok as well.


----------



## zephyr

Nicky - wow! That must be so frustrating!! I hope they stay put for just a wee bit longer :D 

I have been getting contractions the past few days again so painful I have to stop what I am doing. Last night I as getting them every 7 - 10 minutes for over an hour I took some pain relief and lay down and they went away but they certaintly are not pleasant thats for sure.

Had more again today, I figure my body's just doing its thing, hopefully I dont get too much more of these moments where I start thinking about ringing the hospital!! Cos I was getting close to last night. The laying down thing was my last try to see if they went away.

Then I had a dream my waters broke......Ohhhh I can't wait for the next few weeks to fly by! I hope it does.


----------



## zephyr

I forgot to say yesterday I was thinking about the babies coming when I was in the supermarket carpark and I burst into tears! I couldn't help it. I been crying heaps lately over every little thing.


----------



## addie25

I had a dream about my waters breaking as well, except I was half awake. I got up to use the bathroom and all of a sudden I thought my waters broke (for no reason bc no gush of anything happened) I was very confused and just sat there for a min then went to bed LOL. That is what happens when you wake up every couple hours, your are so tired you imagine things!!!!!! I am with you, I hope these weeks go fast!!!!!

Went for 3d scan yesterday. It was great. Baby B gave us some great pictures and then decided to put her feet over her head and her hands over her face lol!!!!!! Baby A the entire time was trying to turn away and kept her hands over her face lol so her pictures are a bit blurry but still I got to see their little faces!!!!!!! I can not waittttt. One last week of March and then April and then MAYYYYYYY when they are born!!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

BOTH BABIES ARE HEAD DOWN!!!!!! STILL HAVE 8 WEEKS SO I HOPE THEY JUST STAY LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## addie25

baby a

baby b


----------



## Minivan

Hey Ladies,

As far as recovery from a c-section. 2nd time around was much easier for me. One of the things the dr. told me from the beginning for my 2nd pregnancy was that recovery from a scheduled C-section vs. having an emergency c-section after days of labour are totally different. And I would agree. Easier recover when you haven't gone through days of labour. Try not to be too worried. It's not as bad as you think it will be.


----------



## addie25

Not done yet have to decorate the walls put up pictures and shelves to display their things. Couldn't get great pics of the cribs together but you get the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Oops. I keep posting on the wrong page lol. Someone on the other page asked to see the girls nursery.


----------



## addie25

Having a hard night. The top of my bump hurts a lot. My doctor mentioned I may get pain there. Forgot why she said that would happen?? Zantac isn't working for me for the acid so that stinks. 6-8 more weeks I CAN DO THIS!! Have to keep thinking that. So many people do this, twins are not uncommon anymore and I will eventually forget all the hard days and just look at my beautiful girls and enjoy life. It was funny the night nurse came today to chat with my DH and I about what will happen once babies are born and they come at night to help take care of them and she mentioned that I seem to have a high pain tolerance. DH laughed and I said, well I do have a high pain tolerance. Thennnnnnn I call him at work in tears bc I didn't feel well, my bump hurt, I was dizzy, medicine wasn't working for acid and he goes "oh yea real high pain tolerance." AHHH omg I guess I don't. I am not going to have an easy time giving birth :dohh: Buttt with my stomach disorder I have realllllllllly horrible pain and I deal well with that. So you never know maybe I will be able to do it without causing 2 much of a scene!! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Addie - OMG I have done that too, woken up and been convinced my waters have broken or that I am in labour and the babies are coming because of I dunno confusion.....from waking up too many times. I lost count how many times I get up now so I'm not getting nearly enough sleep.
Awwwww I love the pictures!! So cute!! You must be over the moon with such a great scan! Love the nursery pictures too :D It looks great!
Don't worry the birth will be fine :D You get an epidural don't you? Or did you have other plans in mind? I can't remember. 
It will all be over before you know it and then we all have sleep deprivation and two babies to take care of to look forward to haha

Well these contractions I have been speaking of have been coming every evening now for an hour or so, then they dissappear till the next evening. 1 more week then I wont be so panicky about it. 3 weeks and I will be happy with that! 4 weeks away would be perfect


----------



## addie25

What has ur doc said about the contractions?? I can't even tell if I get them. My stomach gets hard but it stays and my doc says that's not a contraction so I duno. I noticed my belly dropped. Is that normal? Both babies r head down now maybe that's why it dropped bc they changed position??


----------



## zephyr

They have said to drink a glass of water, lay on my left side and take some paracetemol 
If they dont stop and get worse or closer together then I ring the delivery suite and make arrangements to go up to the hospital. Have not needed to do that yet!! But have had the phone ready to ring a few times now haha
I mean they probably just really strong BH's cos they have gotten stronger as every week passes but when I go a few days without getting any when they start back up again they are worse than the previous week.

Ooo your belly dropped?! Such a great feeling aye? Well the first few days are anyways  I had lots of extra space to breathe but then his head down in my pelvis started causing pain when trying to stand or sit. 
I think mine dropped about 28 29 weeks. My whole belly shape changed and everything felt different. From what I read it was normal for heaps of people to have it drop then :)


----------



## addie25

It's good u have a plan ready :) I do have more room and take in air better but the top of the bump hurts now n it's not a great feeling so lost one pain for another lol.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah that's what I found too and I'm not sure which is worse but the first few days relief was the best ever!!


----------



## addie25

I can't breath when i lay down bc the acid leaving food stuck in my throat :/ now that I can fit more air I still can't lol.


----------



## zephyr

Oh that sounds awful :( I hope it goes away! Or settles down at least. That acid pain is the worst!

I have trouble breathing when I get a BH just cos I'm so full of babies and my uterus is big my lungs have a hard time getting air in when it happens lol

How has everyone been?


----------



## addie25

My doctor gave me famotidine for the acid reflux. Anyone take this? I hate the idea of being on meds. I feel like I failed the girls . I was up every 30-40 min last night choking on acid so I know I have to take it I just wish I didn't. I can't even nap now bc the second I lay down my throat fills with acid :( I'm waiting till 1 to take meds bc I am going to my high risk doctor and I want his opinion on this medication.

Last night I started getting really bad pressure in my lower stomach and back. Is this normal???


----------



## esperanzamama

I had another ultrasound today and at 35 weeks, the girl is 5lbs 7oz and the boy is 5lbs 14oz. That is a grand total of 11 pounds 5oz of babies in me. Woof.


----------



## addie25

WOW thats great!!!!!! I went today and at 30 weeks my girls are 3.6 pounds and 3.11 pounds!!! Very excited!!


----------



## Minivan

I also went today at 32 weeks and the girls are 4pounds and 4 pounds 10 ounces... 

Looks like everyone is growing perfect.

Things are going okay with me. Still the normal aches and pains, but could be much worse. 

I had a baby shower on the weekend and it was alot of fun. Got some cute things, and now I know what I need to get to be ready for these girls. Will probably pack my hospital bag soon. 

Hope everyone is hanging in there and trying to stay positive.


----------



## zephyr

Wow congrats everyone of such great weights! :D 

I'm still hanging in there, barely. I caught a cold and this is my second day where I feel absolutely hammered.
Yesterday I spent the whole day on the couch! while OH toook the day off and did everything for me. And something I noticed yesterday I diudn't get very many BH's at all.
I think those days where I was contracting heaps I must of been over doing it a bit.
Gunna try to get more rest from now on, so close to that 37 week mark now!

My new complaint is laying on my sides, anyone having problems with this? Its like the babies don't like it and after a while they stretch out onto my ribs and it hurts so badly :( and they just keep doing it all night long. The boy especially doesn't like me laying on his side he wriggles so much and hurts my ribs heaps.

Times ticking down now girls! You guys will be having your babies soon its almost April!!!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

I know what you mean zephyr about laying on your side!!! It used to be really comfortable but now I feel I just can't make anyone happy!! Lay on the left and she starts kicking me and then move over to the right and he starts kicking me, laying on back is sooooooooo not an option (I know you're not supposed to but even laying down for a scan is painful) so I've ended up like half on back and half on side, can do this when have something propping me up behind me... been doing pregnancy yoga now for about 8 weeks and even that is starting to really take its toll...
I have a scan on Monday but they have never mentioned weights to me, I've always been on the 50% for both twins so just assume all is well. Feel I could go into labour at any minute with all these BH's...dh is starting to get very nervous!!
also hoping to borrow a birth pool soon and get it set up for some pain relief! I used to love having baths but now there is really not a point as it seems I only get water over my legs and thats it!! So a friend suggested setting up the pool early and using it :) Soooo think its a good idea!!

Well hope everyone is having a great weekend!! :)


----------



## addie25

Zephyr my girls kick when I lay on my sides. It so far hasn't kept me awake but as they get bigger maybe it will. 

Wow everyone's babies are growing so nicely!! That's awesome!! I'm feeling ok. Good and bad parts to my day but nothing I can't handle. The acid is the worst but hoping that stops soon!! Positive thinking!!


----------



## zephyr

Aww that sucks you get kicked on your sides too, I don't even remember the last time I got a good nights sleep and aside from the peeing every hour the cramping in my side and the twins stretching out when I lay on my sides really doesn't help :( 
I feel like each week I am more exhausted and get less sleep than the previous week.

Things have been well the past few days, I feel like labour could start any second too :p I don't know if that's just cos I am so big or a twin thing or what but these BH's are getting stonger and more painful now.

I wonder whose gunna have their babies first?? Its only a matter of weeks if that before birth announcements start popping up, presuming we all have time to post one haha 
Everyone's been so quiet already!

addie - aww I'm sorry your acid is still giving you grief! Not long until the babies are here though and you should get relief then yeah??


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Sooo true, not long now for any of us!! Eek!!

Is everybody all ready?? I have 2 moses baskets and one cot becd and I really wanted to get another cot to put in our room for when they come home to sleep together but Ive not done that yet!! I probably should pack an early labour hoaspital bag and write a birth plan too but ive not done that either!! I might be in denial, I feel it is creeping right up on me especially since first son was born at 34 weeks, Im constantly on edge now with the twinnies!!


----------



## zephyr

I have packed the babies bag but not mine! I meant to do it ages ago but keep finding other stuff that needs to be done. I have not even done a plan or anything :/ I figured I could just wing it haha No really I probably should get to sorting it all out too :p

I am so not ready at all! I have everything I need except a second cot and a sling but I feel like everythings not ready yet. I'm excited and can't wait to meet them but I'm so scared! I dream of the babies every night now and the labour too! Crazy vivid pregnancy dreams haha


----------



## Minivan

Hey All,

Yay, I don't feel like I am ready. I am still looking around for a second infant car seat. I think I found one that is in my price range.... :) Girls room isn't ready yet, still stuff everywhere, but I'm not too worried. I know they won't be in there right away. My mom is going to start helping me after Easter to get stuff more organized. 

Haven't packed my bag or babies bag yet. I guess I better get on it! Since I am not sure how big the girls are going to be when they come home I am going to get my hubby to go out and get the outfit they will wear home once they are born. I will be interested to see what he picks. lol But I suppose I could get the rest done.

Sleep, ah.... who needs it... LOL. I have been alternating between my bed and a recliner that we have in our bedroom. In the recliner my hips don't hurt at all, but my belly gets sore. Then I switch to the bed, where the opposite is true. But I find I am getting at least 2 hours of sleep at a time by doing this way. 

Time still feels like it is going by slowly, but we are getting closer.... 

Not too much new.


----------



## addie25

Yes time does seem to be going slow but fast at the same time. I am all ready for the girls except for a few things. Need to put the car seats in the cars. I need finish packing my hospital bag. I was thinking about getting some dresses for when I come home so nothing touches my c-section area (if I get a c-section) but then nervous about wearing that mega pad with a dress, may feel weird??? Besides that we are ready. My doctor said get to 34 weeks and then after that every day is a plus. I think at 34 weeks they would still need the nicu so I really hope they don't come that early. I want them to come when they wont need the nicu. I really want to fast 4ward time!! At 36 weeks I was planning on going for a massage but seems like you all have trouble laying on your sides which is how you have to be for the prenatal massages so I hope I am able to get one still.


----------



## addie25

Do you find that you are going to the bathroom more once you pass 30 weeks? I have been going to the bathroom every 15 min. Does that sound normal to you??? And when I wake up in the middle of the night I get so much pressure bc I guess I have been holding it in as I sleep and when I stand it feels like it is just going to flood out of me!!


----------



## zephyr

Not every 15 minutes no but definitely every hour day and night! I guess it depends on how much I drink though, if I drink more I go more often than an hour.

And yeah I been feeling like that for a while now, if I sleep just a little too long and my bladder is bursting full I am so scared I will pee myself as soon as I stand! Thankfully that has not happened yet! and I really hope it doesn't haha


----------



## esperanzamama

just got back from the doctors, and they checked my cervex (fist time so far) I am a finger tip dialated, and she said it was very soft and shortening. 

Then she promptly told me that it means nothing, and has no indication of the onset of labor, etc... THEN WHY DO YOU CHECK? hahah... ohhhh well. 


Today is my first day off from work (wahoo!) I really think I could of worked longer, but for what? it will be nice for a little rest :)


----------



## addie25

Went to the hospital this morning because I didn't think baby B was moving enough. Good thing I went bc I was contracting ever 3 min and then was ever min. Cervix was closed so that was good and they gave me 2 shots to stop contractions. I am home now, no bed rest they said this happens with twins sometimes. Both girls look great. Now I know that low down pain I have been getting on my side and in my back r contractions!! At least now I know what to look for. Good thing baby B had a quiet day or maybe I would not have gone to hospital and my cervix would have openend with all those contractions. The meds they give u make u feel sick tho. Just resting now.


----------



## zephyr

Wait.....you have a good point there, why do they check if its not a sign of things happening? I thought it was :/ 

Strange lol I have my consultant appointment today and I know that I have one of THOSE exams coming up at 35 weeks.....so I don't know if they will check today or not, god I hope not uggh I hate them and have not needed one yet! 
I think the worst was when a midwife gave me a stretch and sweep with my son, that was awkward lol

Addie, I am glad to hear everything is fine and good thing you went in :) Will be good for you now though knowing what to look for next time!

I had an afternoon full of contractions and lower back ache yesterday that paracetemol did nothing for. I thought I would try a hot water bottle to see if that helped the backache and thankfully it did and all the BH's stopped and the ache went away.
But now my backache is back again this morning :( and again paracetemol doesn;t help. I have my consultant appointment in two hours so I will see what they say then. Hopefully its just another twin pregnancy thing.


----------



## addie25

Zephyr how was the doctors?? Did she suggest anything to the pain??


----------



## addie25

At the hospital I was told if I don't feel the babies for a while I need to go lay down drink some cold ice water or something that will get them moving and count the kicks. Well I did that and baby B didn't do anything. It is so frustrating!! And they didn't even give me a reason for why she didn't move much yesterday and today bc they got focuses on my contractions. It also took her a very very long time to find B. The first time she found her no issue but the second time she couldn't for a long time so I am just nervous again. DH and I will try again in a bit to get her moving. I don't want to call doctor as I was just there. I wish she would just move around more like she used 2. A is moving a lot. When we left the doctor said both girls look great so at least that relaxes me a bit.


----------



## zephyr

aww I am sure everything is fine addie but if you are worried then get checked out. My movements from my girl stopped completely for a few weeks there and I was worried too but she is fine, they reckon it was because of her position and where her feet were it would of been easy to think it was her brother kicking cos her feet are where his are. She still doesn't move much really IMO but no one seems worried at all except me.

Well as for my appointment I need to get another scan because they want to monitor my boy more closely because of the weight difference between the two. So will be having that done in the next week.
She said that my pains and backache is common and that if it happens in clusters again like yesterday and nothing makes it go away to head on up to the delivery suite. Which is kind of scary, I'mm rest up heaps. So close to reaching term!! They just need to stay put a wee bit longer and hopefully he is still growing well!


----------



## addie25

I'm sure he will grow just fine and u will go a few more weeks!! They always have something they want to keep an eye on. 

Baby B moved a bit last night and a lot this morning as did baby A. Guess she was just being lazy or her position was different. Can not wait till they are here!! 

Personal question... Everyone keeps telling me how easy it is to get pregnant after giving birth. What r u all planning to do for BC?? I hate taking BC bc I get chest pains as it is so nervous to be on them but don't want to get pregnant so not sure what to do in my case. I guess I'll talk to my doctor and see.


----------



## esperanzamama

haha i am getting my tubes tied:) We will have 3, and that is perfect for us.

I am horrible about remembering to take pills, so maybe the shot? there is also merena(sp?) that goes inside, and you can keep it in place for up to 5 years, or take it out sooner. I am all about not having to remember something every day :)


----------



## addie25

I was on birth control but I am nervous to go back on any kind because I have chest pains and such even when not on them. I have to go to a doctor to make sure all is fine in that area. I think it is stress that causes those pains but it makes me nervous that side effects say heart attack you know. I want my DH to get snipped and he said he would and we would bank sperm just in case. I don't know. I wouldn't care if I got pregnant naturally if he and I weren't carriers for cystic fibrosis. Because we are both carriers for that we have a 25% chance of having a sick baby and I can't risk that. We did IVF with genetic testing to make sure our babies are healthy but if we get pregnant naturally who knows u know.Just trying to figure out the best thing to do so we don't have to worry about getting pregnant.


----------



## esperanzamama

maybe you could get your tubes tied? if you wanted more you would just need to do IVF again (they can do that with tied tubes)
but you wouldnt get pregnant naturally?

I would talk to your RE, I am sure they could point you in the right direction?


----------



## addie25

I don't want major surgery and I am also only 27 so don't think they actually let u do that till you are in your 30s. My friends doctor said he was not ok with doing that and she is 30.


----------



## zephyr

I dont take it either cos it makes me a moody cow that no one wants to be around.
I have arranged to have my tubes tied if I end up needing a c section.
If the birth goes well and no tubes are tied then OH said he will get the snip, otherwise I may try the mirena or something, have not tried that yet. These will be number 4 and 5 and I keep thinking what if I got pregnant with another set of twins? that would take it up to 7 kids! omg I'm only just 29!
Cos you are having twins and because of your circumstances with the cystic fibrosis they may well do a tubal ligation for you. You could always say that when they cut you open for the c sec (if that is how you end up birthing) then they can do it at the same time.
Might be worth asking about anyways.

I had another rough night :( I woke up really sore again. I just can't seem to shake this backache! Sitting and standing makes it worse :( Laying down is my only option but I can't do that all day long!! and if I do I get sore in other places


----------



## addie25

Have u tried a prenatal massage for your back??

I think I'm 2 young for my tubes to be tied and I also am the one getting all the physical stuff done. I had the needles I had the procedures. Im in no mood for another one. He said he would get the snip but I still get nervous it wont work. Guess I am being silly. 2 weeks after the snip they have u come in to test to make sure no sperm are there so we would know.


----------



## Minivan

We are pretty lucky when it comes to birth control. My hubby shots blanks, so we don't really need any birth control. I've seen so many people go through hard times with the pill and mirena etc, I just feel lucky that I don't have to make that choice. Doesn't really help any of you though I suppose. 

Was feeling pretty poor for the last few days, dizzy, sick etc. But today was a better day, had a bit of energy and cleaned up around the house a bit.

Going for my next u/s tomorrow. Will see if either of the girls has made it past the 5lb mark.


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - how was your scan? I hope it went well!

Who is having their babies first? Theres some c sec dates coming up isn't there? I'm sorry if I got them wrong but I dont wanna go back through the whole thread but wasn't there one on the 12th and one on the 17th? 

I am feeling pretty exhausted today. I have my next scan to check on my boys growth in a week and a few days.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## esperanzamama

mine is the 19th.. tick tock...


----------



## addie25

So lucky you have a date. This up in the air not knowing is driving me nuts. I swear one of my girls is trying to get out. She keeps giving me the hardest kicks down low.

Woke up and I am having a tun of contractions :shrug: They told me to expect them but to call if they are on top of each other. They are on top of each other but it is still hard for me to tell if they are contractions or if they are babies hitting something or just my body is hurting.I know they told me they are contractions but still I see contractions as something that makes you bend over in pain. These hurt, but they don't take my breath away. I am in no mood to go to the hospital today, I hope they stop orrr become obvious to me that they are contractions by making me bend over in pain so I know ok must go to the hospital. BUTTT last time they were just like this and I had to get that shot. Confused over here. 
This is what I see happening if I go in.
1. They are contractions one on to of each other and I need that shot again. 
2. I am not contracting often and they don't need to do anything and I wasted my time.
3.I don't go in and then the baby hitting me low down breaks out and my waters explode LOL!!!!! 

I just want to make it till at least the last day of this month. That is all I am asking for. At least 35 weeks. These contractions are such a pain bc I never know what I am supposed to do about it. If it is a week day it is simple to just run over to my doctor but now on a Sat I would have to go to the hospital.


----------



## zephyr

esperanzamama - hah I was close! That's not far away at all :) I hope everything goes smoothly for you guys.

Aww addie I am in the same boat, I get heaps of contractions and they hurt now (weeks ago they wern't so bad) and they have continued to get worse and more uncomfortable as I get nearer the birth date and like you I find it hard to know when to ring someone or go be seen and I worry about all that too.

Contractions dont have to hurt though, especially in the beginning of labour they feel like what I get now the only difference is if you are in labour they build up over a few hours and get more painful. They also get closer together and last longer.
Maybe you could time then when they happen? and write it down then you would see a pattern if it is actual labour. 
If you are really unsure though it does pay to get seen, you may feel like your wasting time or whatever but they understand :) Twins is different to having one baby.
Hope that helps!

Also everyone seems to have gone really quiet I wonder if anyone has already had their babies?
If anyone would like to add me on facebook leme know and I'll PM my details :)


----------



## addie25

When I get the contractions they come every min or 3 min something like that and last an hour or so and then slow down and come on and off. That is not real labor. With that said, they gave me that shot to stop the contractions last time so it makes me nervous not to call even if it is not real labor bc what if I need that shot. I don't know. I feel like I am literally going to just wait for my water to break or have contractions that make me bend over in pain be4 I call since they said to expect contractions at this point.


----------



## Minivan

hey Ladies,

Zephyr I'd love to stay in touch over facebook. :) 

I check back to see if people have posted, but when I don't see anything new, I often don't post either.. :) 

Had my scan last week, but they didn't do weights. I will find out the weights this week. i am on weekly apt's now. So I go every wednesday. I will be so happy to have these girls out. I wake up at least every hour. Sometimes less than that. Just sore, and I need to turn over. 

Emotionally I have been on the edge as well. I feel like I can just break out in tears at any moment. Which is very different for me. Just trying to stay positive and know that this will end eventually. :) Of course I also have a sinus cold on top of all the normal stuff.... ah well.... It's getting closer. 34 weeks tomorrow...

how is everyone else doing? Does everyone have their bags packed yet? I still need to get on that. I haven't packed anything for myself or the babies...


----------



## addie25

Hii!! Thats awesome you have weekly apts. I know how you feel. The past couple days I have broken down. I can't walk, I can't sit, I can't even stand. Laying down hurts. So basically nothing feels good lol. My body feels like one big black and blue and anyway I try and rest I am in pain. You are 33 weeks which is awesome!! U are almost there. :hugs: What really annoys me now is how people laugh when I try and stand up. I know it must look funny but the reason I can't stand up is bc my knees feel like they are going to break from all the weight and it hurts so badly. So it's like people r laughing at my pain and that is getting on my nerves. I have a lot of support tho. Our families have been amazing and having you girls to chat with really helps. We are almost there and soon will have our beautiful babies. I for one am so excited to exercise after I have them. I was always thin and never liked to exercise but now it is all I can think of. I just want to get in really great shape. I never realized being so heavy makes your body hurt this much. I only gained 40 pounds but that 40 really makes a big difference. I am sure I will pack on some more pounds be4 the girls come as well. It will be a nice feeling to be back to my thin self with my beautiful girls.


----------



## addie25

Does anyone else feel like their ribs are broken?? On the left side from front to back whenever I move or breathe in I am in a lot of pain as if my ribs are broken?????? I know they aren't so is this a normal feeling to have?? I know the babies move around your ribs to make room, maybe that is it. It is only on that one side and it is really painful.


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - I pm'd you my details :) and no I have not packed my bag yet haha we are so slack! Or maybe its because we are all too sore and tired and there's all this other stuff that has to be done. I have had my babies bag packed for ages now just not mine or my labour bag. I should really get a move on.

Addie - I have never hadbroken ribs before so I don't know but I do know my ribs ache a lot and its my left side where my boy keeps wedging himself against them it is especially worse when I lay on my side and it makes my sides cramp up. The girl does it also when I lay on my side but the boy is especially bad and he does it when I am sitting up and standing too!! I think he is being quite impolite haha

My pain levels have increased the past two days with my bump dropping again. More period type pain and lower backache also it feels heaps lower.
My midwife wrote on my notes on the descent part a 1 with some scribbles so I think he may of started dropping slightly which makes sense with my pains I have been having. Ohhhh I hope this next 3 weeks flies and hopefully they make an appearance at 37 weeks!


----------



## addie25

If they are dropping so much I am sure they will be here be 37 weeks. That's so exciting!! 

My girls kick my ribs a lot but I think they may have moved them and that's why it hurts so much.


----------



## addie25

HI ladies. Someone I know just had her twins and baby A was a vaginal birth and baby B was a c-section. I am now afraid to try vaginally. She said she regrets it and wishes she just did the c-section. I don't think I will have the option at the end of the day bc baby B is constantly flipping sideways and head up and they wont do vaginal unless both are head down. If I did have the option I don't know what to do I really don't want 2 kinds of births.


----------



## zephyr

Aw That was a fear of mine too and still is! I am just hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.
Usually they can turn them though or at least thats what I was told on Tuesday. I was always leaning towards c section personally for the whole pregnancy, it wasn't until I was seen at the hospital at 30 weeks and told by the docs there that I could have a vaginal birth that I actually considered it.

Maybe your babies will make the decision for you and you'll get a c section? It is a scary thought though! 

How is everyone doing? still hangingi n there? I lost small parts of my plug yesterday and had the runs and my bump dropped some more, I thought for sure they would be coming but they are still in there! Have not had many BH's or anything the past day or two though which I have found odd cos usually I get a lot of them! and I have been soooooooo tired I had two naps yesterday. Can't be too much longer!! Surely?!


----------



## addie25

Baby B made the decision for me today. Baby B is head up so I scheduled a c-section for May 18th with the doctor of my choice which makes me happy. They will do a scan be4 the c-section and if both babies are head down I will discuss a vaginal birth with the doctor. It trust this doctor, he isn't quick to cut so I may attempt a vaginal with him if both babies are head down. No one thinks I will make it to the 18th, and originally I was hoping to deliver at 36 weeks but I really want this doctor to deliver me so I am praying these babies stay in till the 18th!! May 18th is 37 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## addie25

Zephyr: Maybe this is the quiet before the storm!! They are making you think all is relaxed no BH you are resting and then tomorrow or a few days from now your water will break!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Oh congrats on the date :D Hopefully you do make it! If not they will just wheel you in for one on the day you go into labour anyways wont they?

Well I had a cluster of contractions today I timed 6 in 40 minutes and a few before then but didn't start timing till a few into it but then they died off so, not today I dont think!! 
I was feeling really shaky and jittery for a bit earlier too before they started but thats gone now too so I dunno, maybe my body is getting ready? Its so hard to tell


----------



## addie25

It sounds like your body is getting ready!!

I know they will do a c-section the day I go into labor unless babies r head down then we may do vaginal but it may not be with the doctor I want. If it is a random day it is whoever is on call and I really want one of the 4 doctors in my practice. It's out of my hands tho so can't worry about it.


----------



## esperanzamama

i feel like a giant blob! this thurs is my scheduled c-sect but I still feel like I might go early... it is like a mental mind game. ugh...


----------



## addie25

Soooo lucky your c-section is this week!!!!!!!

Here is my 33 week pic. 34 days to go. I don't get how that is possible. How big can one person get!!


----------



## esperanzamama

Loove your bump... here is my 37 week pic :)


----------



## esperanzamama

37
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsbeanbump

love the bump pics!!!

I need to get some done asap!! Last pregnancy my dh and I fell out as he never took any bump pictures of me (I did pawn it off as his responsibility) and it seems like it has happened all over again this time around!!

I'm really tired, have a cold that a friend kindly brought into the house!! and I've finally started getting stretchmarks but I think its because of all the coughing i've been doing (which is very painful!!!) and the coughing has brought a lot of pain in my right side (funnily where the stretchmakrs appeared), I even debated going into assessment centre as right twin hadn't been moving as much but I think with all the coughing I couldn't feel it as they both have been moving. I have been quite worried will go into labour soon... I had my son tomorrow gestational wise (34+3) so I feel like its just a waiting game now!!

xx


----------



## zephyr

esperanzamama - Ohhh this thursday! How exciting!! Hopefully you make it :D I feel the same, like they are going to come really soon.
Your bump is looking low! Mines been dropping down some more the past few days and is looking lower each day.

mrsbeanbump - Sorry you are sick, hope you get better soon!

Here's my 36 week bump
 



Attached Files:







36.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

You girls look amazing!!! I also feel like they will come any minute. Every time I stand up I feel like they r going to fall out. Don't see how they would come yet as my cervix is fully closed so that's the only reason I feel secure in the fact they won't fall out. I had that test to see if I will deliver in the next 2 weeks. I think results come Monday. If they don't call it means all is good. I don't think my stomach can stretch anymore it has a shine to it now lol like it is at its max.


----------



## zephyr

Haha its amazing how much your stomach can stretch aye? Just when I thought my stretchmarks could not get any worse and my existing ones just got longer I noticed recently I have a horizontal stretch mark going right across my belly!

I never had any internals, I don't think it is routine over here so I would have no clue how my cervix is going. I thought they would check at least with twins but nope, nothing.


----------



## addie25

I have been up for an hour and a half bad contractions in my lower back. My doctor says to call if it's consistent. I really don't want to call. It's 530am my cervix is closed as of yesterday. I always get nervous that I call and then get to the hospital and I'm no longer contracting so I wasted time. I drank a lot of water and I'm still contracting so not sure if that means it's not just an irritated uterus?? Should stop after chugging water if it is. I took a hot shower and that was no help. My DH says his back hurts 2 lol. Sympathy pain. He's 2 cute. Wish I could just fall asleep.


----------



## addie25

Contractions got very painful so called the doctor. I went to the hospital and was given a shot to stop contractions and a steroid shot. I have to go back to get a second steroid shot tomorrow. My doctor said I am 50% thinned out and cervix closed. He wants me to get to next sat (34 weeks) then all will be ok if I go into labor. A lot of people can go on like I am for weeks while others to into labor so it is just a waiting game. What does it mean that my cervix is 50% thinned out? Does that mean I have less of a chance of keeping them in longer?? All medicines will stop at 36 weeks if I get that far so I don't think I'll make it to 38 but you never know and I'd be very happy with 36 weeks. Just wish I knew I would be getting the doctor I want if I dont make it to 38 weeks.


----------



## zephyr

Aww how are you feeling addie? did you end up going in? If the pain doesn't go away I would go in, being twins you have more of a chance to have them early so even if they did go away it'd be better to be checked out then have labour progress to a point where they cant stop it.
I hope it all went away and you got some rest in the end! This part of the pregnancy is so full of aches and pains its exhausting.

I had contractions for 5 hours last night, 10 minutes apart and was feeling pretty grumpy about the whole thing but then they all just died off and I went to sleep. So frustrating! I'm totally fine with them staying in another day but it doesn't help the pains and exhaustion and also the excited feeling of oooo maybe this is it?!


----------



## zephyr

I'm glad you went in and got checked out :D I'm not sure what the thinnning out means I think its the cervix thinning itself so it can dilate when labour starts but even if its thinned out I don't think it means labour will happen right away some people can have it thinned out for weeks before labour starts. Thats the impression I was under anyways, I could be wrong.

Just rest up heaps, put your feet up and each day that passes and your babies are still in there is one extra day they have time to grow :)


----------



## addie25

Thanks!! The waiting game is so hard. I just have to let go of the idea of getting the doctor I want. If I go into labor it is ok and whoever I get will be great. I just really don't want one of the 4 doctors. C-section is scary enough but I will be even more nervous if it is the doctor I don't want. The doctor today is one I like. He is a bit sarcastic but is very nice and knows what he is doing. Sometimes doctors don't realize we are not doctors and our questions are silly but to us they make sense. Today I asked what would happen if I keep contracting like this and he goes "You do realize you are pregnant with 2 babies and at some point they will come out right." LOL Yes I do realize this. :dohh::haha:


----------



## zephyr

Haha, thats funny! Well I hope you get the doctor you want! 
Are you feeling any better now?

I went for a walk round the mall today and got me some new pajamas :D Had nothing much happen on my end been a rather quiet day, some stabbing pains in my cervix which make me jolt and jump but nothing else. Got my scan tomorrow to check my boys growth and my consultant appointment. Hopefully they give me an induction date.


----------



## addie25

I used to get those vaginal stabs. Now I get this feeling like my vagina is going to break lol!! The bones crunch when I walk and it hurts and makes it hard to walk. Is this normal you think??


----------



## addie25

I hope they give you a date as well. I have my doctors tomorrow. Can't wait to hear their weights!!


----------



## esperanzamama

excited to hear the weights!!

my public bone clicks a lot when i am laying on my side and lift one leg... weird.


----------



## addie25

Yea it is weird. Wish it wouldn't happen but glad to hear it happens to others as well so I know im not actually breaking down there lol.


----------



## esperanzamama

i actually thought i broke my pubic bone the first time it happened. it hurt super bad and clicked LOUD. I was like "holy sh*t, I just broke my girl parts!" hahhaha.... ugh the joys.


----------



## addie25

LOLOLOLOLO. Definitely don't want to break that area.


----------



## Minivan

Oh man, you ladies made me laugh. 

This part is hard isn't it. The waiting. Even though we are all getting so close, it still seems so far away...

My SPD has kicked up a notch in the last few weeks. Haven't been sleeping well. But getting it figured out so that I can at least get 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep at a time now. So that is good. :) 

I still need to pack my bag for the hospital and the bag for the babies. Guess I should get on that.


----------



## addie25

My girls are 4.12 and 5.6 pounds :thumbup: doctor said they are doing great and doesn't see a need to see me again for 2 weeks. She did say baby B has a little extra fluid but she isn't concerned about it. She said if she was concerned she would want to see me every couple of days so I guess that makes me feel better. But why tell me she has some extra fluid if u don't think it means anything it's going to freak me out till she is born.


----------



## zephyr

I had my scan yesterday and my girl is 7.5 pounds and my boy is 5.13 pounds. They said they will be definitely keeping a close eye on him because hes not growing as fast as his sister. Last scan he was 4.9 and she was 5.4 four weeks ago.
My consultant said she will phone me today with the results and I am just itching to hear back. I'm really quite worried about the difference in weight :/

Yesterday I had another 5 hours of contractions! Well it was longer than 5 hours, I only know how long from when I started timing them which was when they were really quite painful.
I even got my sitter ready to drop everything and come round, my kids were all excited and helped out heaps made sure I had everything in my bag packed for me but then the contractions died off. I was so convinced it was time!! But nothing! Grr I'm so tired and frustrated its not funny. I slept well and feel a bit achy again today guess I will just wait and see what happens, after this happening twice now though I'm not really expecting much. I do hope it is soon though! Well I am mixed about it. I'd like to make it to 37 weeks cos that was my goal BUT this is really draining me.


----------



## addie25

I know the up in the air not knowing when we will deliver is so frustrating especially when you are contracting. I think u will deliver very soon and you are so close to 37 weeks!!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I been on my feet cleaning like a mad hatter today  Last night all I could think about during contractions was "OHhhhh my sisters going to be coming to watch the kidds and the dishes aren't done, the floor needs moopping" It was very off putting so I basically spent all morning cleaning :D Also on the upside being on my feet will hopefully help things along too.


----------



## esperanzamama

tomorrow morning for me ladies!!!

phew!


----------



## zephyr

Good Luck!! I'd be a pack of nerves right now hehe How are you feeling?


----------



## addie25

How exciting!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

esperanzamama- hope everything has gone well today!!

This is what I did today!
 



Attached Files:







bump photo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addie25

Aww is that your belly!!!! It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Yup, all 35 weeks and 46cms :) had midwife today and got measured, then had someone round to paint belly :)


----------



## addie25

Thats so nice I would love to get that done!!


----------



## zephyr

mrsbeanbump - That is so cute :D I love it!


----------



## addie25

Zephyr how r u feeling??


----------



## mrsbeanbump

thanks zephyr, I actually got it down for free too as someone local is looking to expand from face painting to bump painting :)


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow that is a great idea! wish we had something like that here.

I'm feeling okay. I have not had anymore bouts of contractions except last night but that didn't last 5 hours like the other two times! I'm sort of on edge today, strange feeling but maybe that's just because I know its close but dont know when?!
My backache has started up again this morning quite bad so I'm hoping I don't have another bout of contractions. If they are going to happen I would rather it progressed into actual labour. Though they are not allowed to come today cos its my mums birthday :p


----------



## zephyr

I'm actually really nervous, I have butterflies!


----------



## addie25

Aww it's so normal to be nervous. Everything will be great!!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

you should be very excited though zephyr!! you've made it to Full term! a feat in itself with twins :) But I also know what you mean about being nervous.... I think I'm starting to have panic attacks again and am actually thinking I might want to go to hospital just to have some help!!


----------



## zephyr

Aww it is very nerve wracking isn't it? I am excited and can't wait to have them here but I will miss it.....I turned up some music yesterday and danced round much to the amusement of my daughter, she said I dance weird now......well that's because I have a ginormous belly!! 

I have decided these babies need to come out soon, woke up this morning remembering the MIL is coming to stay on the 5th and they are talking about inducing me that week and I wanted to be out of the hospital recovered slightly before they arrive just because she is quite pushy and I didn't want to be still sore and vulnerable so I can deal with her better if she starts anything up.
So they have to come now!! haha Like really, today would be great!!

I lost some decent sized amounts of plug this morning, nothing blood tinged but way more than last week and I do feel crampy but we will see, its been up and down all week but ya never know!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

how exciting!!! when I lost my plug with my first (there was a bit of blood- but not loads) son was born like 4 hours later!! so hoping you get the speedy birth you want, like today ;)


----------



## zephyr

Ohhh nothing yet :( Starting to feel like its just never going to happen. I did go to the mall and walk round for 2 hours shopping so I hope so bad something happens soon! Like tonight would be really awesome!


----------



## addie25

I hope the walking has helped. I can't believe you are 37 weeks, that is amazing. How did you make it that far!! My body is so done. I am in constant pain and I am only 34 weeks. I had contractions all night and then I think baby B sat on something that caused pain and didn't move so my entire right side hurts even to the touch!!


----------



## Minivan

We are all hanging in there I guess... Sure is hard when the list of things that hurts is longer than what doesn't hurt. 

I am so counting the days till my date... 20 days and counting..... I try not to think about it too much. There is still so much to get done at home, and I can't do it. Just trying to put my socks on is a feat! It's hard to bend over when you have this huge ball in front of you.... 

I will be fine if I go anytime after 36 weeks, so I am getting close to that....


----------



## zephyr

Minivan - Aww yeah I can't put socks on my kids and OH does that for me BUT yesterday I did manage to bend myself in a way where I could paint my toenails :D I was so proud of myself! 

Addie - I have no idea how I got this far tbh all I know is the worst part for me was between 28 - 34 weeks. Once I reached 35 weeks all my attention has been on when these babies are coming and yeah I'm still sore and tired etc but somehow you get used to it. I remember feeling so helpless and like the pain was just going to get worse and I was about to give up any second but I dunno what happened, it all sort of went away and I even had days where I was sad the pregnancy was almost over.
I hope that these pains ease up for you soon and that its just the rough patch of pregnancy and you start enjoying it! If not just think, its really only 3 weeks till you are where I am :D Thats not long really.

Walking didn't help me yesterday, walked for about 2 hours round the mall, went home then decided I forgot something then went for another hour walk......and nothing *sighs* I think these babies are going to stay put forever now.


----------



## addie25

Sounds like our hardest weeks are the same. Hopefully the get easier now that I am 34 weeks. I just feel like my body can't take anymore. I went to one store today and I thought I was in labor. I had such low pressure and was getting such bad contractions I really was about to tell my DH to take me to the hospital. I decided to go and lay down at home first and they went away. I just don't feel human anymore if that makes sense. I am just a big blob that can't do anything and everyone around me just takes care of me. I know it sounds nice to be taken care of but I want to take care of myself and be treated like a person again you know.


----------



## addie25

I think my doctors are nuts. I woke up 4am and was contracting every 4 min and they were Painful contractions in my back lasting over a minute. Waited it out and they stayed consistent like that for an hour and then moved to every 10 min. Went to the hospital and he said this is normal and I'll prob deliver in a week or 2 bc my cervix is closed still and I'll also prob just keep getting these contractions. How am I supposed to function with these contractions. I am home in bed and they come every 10 min and hurt like hell and last for a couple min. I can't sleep bc of the pain so what I'm just supposed to stay awake for a week or 2 like this!!! I am glad I didn't deliver but couldn't they have given medicine to control the pain. These really do take my breath away it's not just oh my stomach is tight must be a BH it's real pain in my back.


----------



## addie25

Went back to the hospital and the doctor apologized for sending me home. I was in so much pain by the time I got back I was throwing up with some of the contractions. I also started to dilate but bc I wasn't 3cm he said he would try and stop contractions and try to hold me off a few more days and it worked!! I was given a shot and rt away the contractions stopped like magic!! Hopefully I never have those contractions again. My hope is next week pr 2 I go in and they say I'm 3cm dilated let's do a c-section.


----------



## Minivan

Wow addie.... sounds scary, exciting and frustrating all at the same time. Maybe you will have your babies soon?

I agree with Zephyr, there was a point around 34 weeks (which is only a week ago or so for me) where I thought, this is it. I can't take anymore. I was up at night and just wanted to cry. I am feeling now like I can make it to my c-section date. Still in pain, but nothing is getting worse. And I have figure out how to sleep a bit more and just try not to cause myself too much pain. I hope you get past that point.... 

Anyone else out there had their babies yet I wonder? I think I saw SaraM post something about being induced tonight. I think she is on our thread. It will be exciting to start hearing the baby announcements come in... very exciting.

I finally bought a bag for the babies today, so I will pack their bag up tomorrow. Then finish mine. So we should be ready for them to come anytime... I know I waited so long... I think it might be a third pregnancy thing.

oh, both babies have been having tons of hiccups lately. It's cute and all, but annoying. :)


----------



## addie25

Sorry ur nights are so hard. Nothing worse than wanting to sleep but being wide awake!! 3am here and getting small contractions. All I want to do is sleep!! I'm praying to make it till morning without anything major happening. Poor DH hasn't slept. The doctor said what makes my contractions worse is baby b's position. She is face up so her spine is pushing on my back and the back of her head so when I contract it makes it all the more painful. No way I'm delivering a face up baby. I just hope to fall back to sleep now and make it till office hours with no issues.


----------



## SaraM

yup - im getting induced tomorrow. woohoo!!
the dr is concerned about baby a's growth but at this point its hard to get an accurate measurement so they figure since i'm 38 weeks anyways they might as well just get them out. i was supposed to go in tonight to get things started since last week i was only 1cm dilated but when i went in today i was already 3cm - i donno how that happened. luckily ive never had BH or contractions. anyways so im going in at 430AM - why does it have to be so early??
will def keep everyone updated. im so excited but so nervous since both babies r head down and im attempting a vaginal birth.


----------



## addie25

How exciting!!!!!!!! Good luck you will do great!!!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Good Luck Sara!


----------



## esperanzamama

my twins were born 4/19.
Mason Alexander was 7 pounds 12 ounces, and Isabella Elisa was 6 pounds 1 ounce. They were born via c-section and everything went really well. 

Isabella had the cord wrapped around her neck 3x, but was fine:) they are doing really well.


Unfortunetly, after delivery my blood pressure kept going up. it got up to 190/100 for no reason, they put me on BP meds, and it still increased. They did bloodwork and found out that I have toxemia... they kept me an extra day, and though I feel fine my BP was still high. They increased my dose, and it lowered a little and sent me home. They want me to keep going back for BP checks to make sure everything says ok. I am now on 300mg 3x a day to keep it under control.. fingers crossed it stays under control. My little guys are doing so well, and everything has been very 'easy' so far... hopefully it stays this way. I forgot how much they sleep when they are this little :) Breast feeding has been going really well. Mason took to to latching right away and has been a little feeder every since. Izzy took a little longer to get the hang but now that my milk has come in she is all about it as well.

I feel very lucky and blessed :)


----------



## zephyr

esperanzamama - Congratulations!! Blood pressure aside it sounds likes everything went really well! I hope that your blood pressure rights itself soon. 

I got my induction date yesterday, its happening on the 30th April which is 5 sleeps away for me eeeek! They tried to give me a stretch and sweep yesterday but couldn't cos my cervix was hiding behind his head so things may or may not start before Monday.


----------



## Minivan

esperanzamama, that is great news!!! Congrats! Sounds like great weights. So glad to hear that the babies were healthy! But sorry to hear about the BP problems. I hope it all works out for you.

Congrats to SaraM as well! Can't wait to hear your news.

And that's great Zephyr! April 30th is coming really soon. 

So nice to have all this great news!


----------



## addie25

esperanzamama: Congrats!!!!! I am sure they will find a way to control the BP and then everything will be just perfect!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## addie25

zephyr said:


> esperanzamama - Congratulations!! Blood pressure aside it sounds likes everything went really well! I hope that your blood pressure rights itself soon.
> 
> I got my induction date yesterday, its happening on the 30th April which is 5 sleeps away for me eeeek! They tried to give me a stretch and sweep yesterday but couldn't cos my cervix was hiding behind his head so things may or may not start before Monday.

WOW so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## zephyr

I know! Its only 4 days left for me!! These are the longest 4 days of my life. I am just so sore! The bigger they get and the lower his head gets the more uncomfortable I am. I have been trooping through it the best I can for the last few weeks but today I just feel desperate.
Every step is sore, every time I get up just aches so badly. I accepted all the pains etc a while back and they seemed to have gotten better and I was focussing on when these babies were coming out but now.....now that I have my date it seems like I have nothing to think about now and the wait is just blah! All I have to focus on is how big and sore I am!

I just want the weekend to go fast, I am in no way looking forward to the labour cos I know it is going to hurt a buttload but I just want it over with, the suspense is killing me

I'm having one of those days today, in case you couldn't tell :p


----------



## Minivan

Hang in there Zephyr. Only 2 days left now right? 

Maybe you could pamper yourself, get other people to watch the kids? Take some time for you? So exciting. 

I am at 13 days till my section.... I finally feel like it's getting closer. 

Keep us updated on how it all goes when you have a chance.


----------



## addie25

Everyone is so close!!! I think that is a great idea to take some time just for you be4 they come!!

I am 20 days away from my c-section. Feels so far away. Let's see if these contractions stay away. I am 35 weeks today. Would love to get to 36 at least. The last 3 Sundays tho I have had to go to the hospital for contractions. I woke up today thinking it was Sunday and was so excited that I was not contracting. Then DH told me it's Sat!!! AHH. Well let us see maybe I won't wake up a 4th weekend in a row contracting on a Sunday!!


----------



## zephyr

Thanks, the past 4 days have been the worst this whole pregnancy. Spent a lot of it crying and feeling like this is never going to end. My pain level increased alot over the last couple of days and I just ache everywhere. 
My feet swelled massively night before last and since then I have had to stay off my feet otherwise they swell so big its scary.

I have to be at the hospital in less than 23 hours away now, one more sleep! But this morning I had my show so I don't know, maybe I wont make my induction??
With my 1st and 2nd I started contracting a few hour later so maybe? I'll see how the day goes, either way whether its today or tomorrow, theres really not long left.

Will post an update as soon as I am able to!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congrats esperezmama!!! how exciting to have them here!! sorry to hear about your BP, too bad someone is not coming out to you to monitor it and you have to go, somewhere??? to get it measured :(

Addie - hold tight, 45 minutes until Sunday! hope you don't have to go to hospital tomorrow for contractions!

Zephyr! Good luck for tomorrow...I seem to be waiting for my 'show' too. Hope you get to have whatever birth you want. I know what you mean about being emotional!

SaraM- how did the induction go? any news?

I'm 36w, Midwives came out on Tuesday to do a home birth assessment and supposedly we are all good to go from next wednesday when I'm 36+6... Just need to get the pool now! Been in denial the whole time that I would ever make it to 37 weeks but it seems to be right around the corner now so I best get ready!! Sorry I've not checked in, I think If I miss clicking the link in the email updates I don't get the next one and then forget to check!! oops!! well off to bed! I seem to be becoming a night owl lately, going to bed at like 11pm, deffo need to stop doing that!!!


----------



## addie25

Zephyr you should be so proud you made it this far!! Infant wait to hear an update from you!!


----------



## addie25

That's awesome you get to have the homebirth you want!! 

Didn't have contractions last night. Instead I had the worst symptoms from constipation. I had so much pain and pressure. I think out of everything I've experienced this pregnancy that was the worst!!


----------



## zephyr

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-t...91-they-here-finally-update.html#post17725115

My birth story and some pics have not had time to update at all sorry :(


----------



## addie25

Thank you for sharing your story!!!! I'm so happy everyone is healthy and you are all home!!


----------



## zephyr

Thanks :) Getting no sleep but aside from that everything is great. I can't wait till they settle down into a routine. I expected this to be really hard all throughout so now that the time is here its not as bad as what I thought! I am getting no sleep and no time to myself.....hell I dont even think I showered yesterday :/ just because of the breastfeeding and it seems like it is constant breastfeeding. I barely leave the couch only to pee and thats it but its all worth it :D I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## addie25

I'm sure you will have them on a schedule soon and you can get some sleep.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

pregnancy role call... who's still with bump??? Who has baby news??

I am! and I'm huge!!


----------



## esperanzamama

hi girls!! long time without reading updates for me.. i was going through withdrawls! things are going well for me, just have my hands full:) time for me to read back and catch up!


----------



## zephyr

Haha Hands full alright!! How are you finding the lack of sleep etc? I managed to get a shower this evening and sit down at the computer while they are sleeping, feels like forever since I had some me time. I have been glued to the couch all day basically being a milk machine they have been feeding non stop today!


----------



## esperanzamama

i also feel like a milk machine... woof.

I feel like the days are manageable for me, but I struggle during the nights.. i am just soooo super tired, and it obviously takes 2x as long to feed and change 2 babies... and all i want to do is go back to bed. then they fall asleep, and a pacifier will fall out of one mouth- and so that one cries... i put it back in. fall asleep. the other one starts crying because the stupid pacifier falls out of the other ones mouth. shove it baack in... repeat :) haha... i wish they would invent some self replacing mouth searching pacifier. i would pay thousands for it. sometimes i am so tired, I am trying to replace a pacifier and realize i am trying to shove it into the mouth of the sleeping one, ooops.


i feel like they hardly ever cry during the day- ever. but nights are a different beast. maybe they have days and nights mixed up, or maybe they can just sense my tiredness/crankyness. 

i love them to bits though, they are super cute, snuggly, smell delightful, and i just love them so much... (I even still love them a little during the nights as well;) )


----------



## addie25

Yesterday afternoon Brielle and Alexis were born. Alexis is 6 lbs 13 oz and Brielle is 7 lbs!! I went to my regular doctors visit and was sent to the hostpial bc my blood pressure was very high. After a few hours my doctor came in and I knew he was going to send me home bc my PE didn't get worse so I broke down and told him it is 2 stressful for me to be in the hospital every other day on his request to make sure things aren't getting worse and he said he would deliver me that day. When he said that I thought I had time but nope they came in 30 min later and said in 30 min you will be in the OR and we can't wait for your husband but when he gets here we will show him where to go. Obviously I was nervous that DH was going to miss it but he made it just in time for our beautiful girls arrival. After the girls were born the doctors told us they scored a 9 and 10 for health and that only happens 2wice a year where they have such healthy twins!!! The girls are doing great and I can't stop looking at their beautiful little faces!!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Addie! so glad everything turned out fine :) Rest up heaps! you will need all your energy the coming weeks :D 

Esperanzamama - LOL I do the same with the pacifiers and have tried to put it in the sleeping babies mouth and then wondered why it was still making noise.

I gave up last night, sheer exhaustion got the better of me, OH slept on the couch in the lounge, our mattress is on the floor of the lounge (cos thats where our heat pump is and its been cold at nights lately) and both babies bunked in bed with me. I didn't want to start co sleeping but it was the only way I actually had any form of decent sleep. Getting up every 10 minutes to a screaming baby during the night wears thin after a while.

Aria lost more than 10 percent of her birth weight and has not gained in the last week. Being weighed again on Tuesday but somethings not right with her sucking. Can't explain it but shes been sleepy since birth at feed times but screams all the other times. In hospital she wouldn't even wake to drink milk off a spoon! but because she was latching on and feeding regulary and I was told to just keep waking her if she falls asleep we thought everything would be okay but nope.
I'm expressing and giving her tops ups after she falls asleep during a feed and last night having her in the bed helped as she basically sucked away. Fingers crossed she has gained weight by tuesday. I will start formula if I have to but I really dont want to.
Max has gained 260 grams :D so hes doing just fine.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congrats Addie, I was wondering how you were, glad the twins are here nice and safe and hope you are enjoying every minute together!!

am I the only one now still with bump??? Im at consultant tomorrow to see what they suggest, im absolutely huge now!


----------



## addie25

WOW you are past 38 weeks. Will they be delivering you shortly??


----------



## mrsbeanbump

addie25 said:


> WOW you are past 38 weeks. Will they be delivering you shortly??

well I want to avoid being induced so I'm thinking if they don't come before 40 weeks then I'll consider induction... going to see what the consultant suggests today. I'm huge but babies are kicking away so I'm not inclined to agree for them to come out yet if they're not ready. Have had a few niggles today so maybe its the start of things fingers crossed!!


----------



## addie25

I hope it is the start for you!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## zephyr

how is everyone? any updates?


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!! Things are going well here. The girls are very good babies and do not fuss 2 much. Hopefully this lasts. How is every one else??


----------



## zephyr

How cute! That is good they dont fuss too much :D

Aria never gained back her birth weight and I had to tak her to the doctor the oter day cos she would not stop vomiting and she is now being treated for reflux. Am hoping this works!! as its scary watching your little one not take anything in and keep it down.
I am no longer breastfeeding her, but am still expressig some feeds now that we have medicine for her to help her not throw it up.

Max is doing marvelous he has over taken his sisters weight now and loves the boob lol 
He is a very clingy baby though and always wants cuddles which is quite exhausting and I am always trying to juggle both in my arms cos Aria misses out and I already feel bad enough that I'm no longer BFing her.

Things have been great otherwise though! I am having a really bad day today but before today I was thinking how great this has all been, just wish I had more time as I still cannot seem to get everything I need to get done, done.


----------



## Minivan

Hey Ladies,

Glad to see people are okay.

I had my girls on May 2nd. Jeanette - 7lbs 2ozs and Adrienne - 6lbs 4ozs. Both girls have had a crazy ride. both ended up in the NICU. Jeanette was transferred over to the Level 3 NICU as she was pretty bad off. Lungs just were not working right. She is 100% better now. She was only in the NICU for about 11 days. Adrienne was diagnosed with Down Syndrome on birth. So she was in the NICU for lung issues as well for 18 days. Then home for 2weeks and she just spent 5 days in the NICU after scaring the life out of me by stopping breathing. She is now home on Oxygen, which we think will help. 

|Needless to say life is busy. But I am lucky that both girls are home.


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. The girls are now a month old!! I have been so busy and have not had time to come on. How is everyone??

I have a question. One of the girls grunts all the time. At first I thought she was grunting bc she was uncomfortable bc she would grunt and bend her knees and push.(nothing would happen, she has a hard time going to the bathroom but her doctors say it is because her body is still immature) Now, while she still does that, she grunts just to grunt. She does it all the time. Is this a problem? Her doctors say babies grunt it is just a sound they make. They are not ruiling out acid reflux so I will call them tomorrow and see if I can come in again and discuss that. It is hard to listen to all day. I think she is uncomfortable and wish she would just make cooing sounds instead if she is just grunting as a way to communicate. Do your babies do this. Her sister does not grunt like this.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi! Mason & Olivia were born at 39w+1 on May 18th at home weighing 6lb 4 and 6lb10. Quick labour and have just been getting to know them the last 3 weeks. I never thought I'd manage tandem feeding but we seem to do that about half the feeds when they are both hungry. 

Minivan - how are you doing? I'm sending big hugs to you. I can imagine that is quite the rollarcoaster ride and I do hope that you are also looking after yourself. xxx

Adie - not sure on grunting, mine have been v. sniffley for the last 2 weeks

Is anyone getting any sleep??? x


----------



## zephyr

wooahh we all must be so busy! I know I am. I'm getting more sleep now but I am averaging about 6 hours a night waking up in between

Not sure what my last update was, but Aria is still having feeding issues, we have her now on a formula we are hoping to get a script for because its currently costing us about $70 - $100 a week just for her formula.
The goats milk stopped working, she gets sick and vomits breastmilk, same with standard formula and she is very passive with her sucking and doesn't take in much so feeding her is like a constant battle to keep anything in.
We have been referred to a pediatrician and are just waiting for the appointment card to show so hopefully she can be seen soon and we can get this feeding thing sorted, its been 8 weeks of just continual vomit!

She is gaining weight though, in the last two weeks she has gained 300 grams, her brother gained 500. Since we started the latest formula she has been a lot better, drinks more and doesn't vomit as much so its possibly a milk protein allergy but we will see what the doc says.
We did her hearing test yesterday and she failed on one ear they got no responses whatsoever. They seem to think she probably has a hearing problem given the family history but they did say it could of been fluid in her ear so fingers crossed thats all it is! We go back for a retest in two weeks.
We are now seeing her first smiles, shes not really making much noises but am happy to see her finally so smiley!!

Max, well hes a happy baby who is doing very well growth wise, he weighs more than his sister now and is full of energy and started cooing and being more social :D He has been having fussy periods at night recently where he just cries for an hour or so and nothing I do makes him stop! then he falls asleep and the rest of the night pretends like nothing happened! Everything else is on track with Max :D

How is everyone doing? exhausted? I know I am, I swore I would try and enjoy this newborn period, but tbh I just want it to hurry up......I want some freedom back. I am currently sitting here with one baby in the moby wrap with the other on my lap. Both fast asleep! Its the only way I get any sort of contact with the outside world haha

Who has left the house with both babies? I did earlier on a couple of times but can't now, I think I almost verge on panic attacks every time I have to leave and then I end up cancelling or rescheduling. Everything is now planned for OH's days off, the rest of the week I stay at home. Its easier that way, packing bags the car and then holding both with a toddler is just too much! I am waiting for a break in this crappy weather so I can start going for walks instead, just short ones at first.


----------

